# :: قاعات الأسرة :: > قاعة الأسرة >  * مــــركز تجميل أبنـــاء مصر*

## دعاء ثابت

[frame="2 80"]

*يسعدنى ان أقدم مــــركز تجميل أبنـــاء مصر* 

*ان شاءا لله هيكون خاص بكل مايخص المواضيع الخاصة بالتجميل*
*هيكون الرد مباشر على أسئلة ا لاعضاء*
*التى تخص النواحى الجمالية عامة*
*دون التطرق لاى مواضيع جانبية خلاف سؤال العضوة*
*ويكون السؤال محدد .. بالأضافة يوجد ارشيف كامل للمواضيع القديمة*
*اى سؤال يخص المواضيع القديمة هيتم الرد عليةمن خلال المركـز هنا* 

*ملف كامل لموضوعات التجميل السابقة* 


*


بالتوفيق .. وفى أنتظـاركم
*


[/frame]

----------


## boukybouky

*الف مبروك إفتتاح المركز يا دودو 
و ده هيكون بمثابة موسوعة للتجميل فكل من يريد السؤال عن أي شئ يخص التجميل هيسألك هنا 

و اللي يكون بيدور علي اي حاجة يدخل هنا هيلاقيها بجد الف شكر لك و معلش بقي هنتعبك

ربنا يوفقك يا رب و يعينك علي أسئلتنا 

في رعاية الله ،،،*

----------


## أنفـــــال

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم .. 
بداية يا دودو .. اشكرك للمرة المليون على مجهوداتك الرائعة هنا .. 
و لو تسمحي لي أبدأ الأسئلة بسؤال من عندي قديم .. :: 
دودو بالنسبة لطين البحر الميت .. ايه فوائده ؟ و ايه هي الطريقة الامثل للاستخدام ؟؟

----------


## n3na3aah

الف مبرووك افتتاح المركز و يا رب يكون مركز كبير و الكل يستفاد و يفيد فيه

----------


## دعاء ثابت

> *الف مبروك إفتتاح المركز يا دودو 
> و ده هيكون بمثابة موسوعة للتجميل فكل من يريد السؤال عن أي شئ يخص التجميل هيسألك هنا 
> 
> و اللي يكون بيدور علي اي حاجة يدخل هنا هيلاقيها بجد الف شكر لك و معلش بقي هنتعبك
> 
> ربنا يوفقك يا رب و يعينك علي أسئلتنا 
> 
> في رعاية الله ،،،*


بوكى بوكى تسلمى وشكرا لمرورك الجميل والتشجيع الكبير وطبعا مش هنسى فضلك فى انك صاحبة الفكرة ويارب اكون عند حسن ظنكم واى سؤال ليكى طبعا انا فى الخدمة

----------


## الفراشه

فكره حلوه حبيبت قلبي ربنا يوفقك ويعينك علينا .. ويعطيك العافيه

----------


## دعاء ثابت

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم .. 
> بداية يا دودو .. اشكرك للمرة المليون على مجهوداتك الرائعة هنا .. 
> و لو تسمحي لي أبدأ الأسئلة بسؤال من عندي قديم ..
> دودو بالنسبة لطين البحر الميت .. ايه فوائده ؟ و ايه هي الطريقة الامثل للاستخدام ؟؟


انفال منورانى حبيبة قلبى ومفيش شكر بين الاخوات  حبيبتى بالنسبة لسؤالك عن الطين الاول طبعا ان البحر الميت سمى بهذا الاسم علشان نسبة الملوحة العالية جدا وعدم مقدرة اى كائنات على العيش فى هذة الملوحة لذلك سمى بالبحر الميت وبالنسبة لفوايد الطين فهى فوايد جميلة جدا جدا لان الطين يحتوى على املاح معدنية مفيدة جدا للبشرة وبتساعد على تفتيح ونقاء البشرة والجسم وازالة البقع وتوحيد لون البشرة ويوجد الطين فى الاسواق على عدة اشكال منها الصابون الجاهز الذى يحتوى على الطين ومنها الحجر ومنها المطحون جاهز 
اما عن الطريقة الامثل للاستخدام يفضل شراء الطين حجر افضل من المطحون حتى لا يغش وطحنة فى المنزل او شراءة مطحون من عطار مضمون والطين يستخدم كماسك للوجة والجسم مرة واحدة فقط كل عشرة ايام او اسبوعين لانة ممكن ان يؤدى الى جفاف للبشرة لما للطين من قدرة على امتصاص الزيوت الطبيعية الموجودة على البشرة 
 وطرق الاستخدام كاالتالى 
 2 معلقة طين + 2 معلقة ماء ورد ساخن +1 معلقة زيت لوز حلو للبشرة الجافة والعادية 
2 معلقة طين +معلقة زبادى +معلقة زيت لوز حلو +2 معلقة ماء ورد ساخن للبشرة الحساسة
2 معلقة طين+معلقة لبن+معلقة ماء ورد ساخن+ بياض بيضة للبشرة الدهنية
 يستخدم الماسك لمدة 20 دقيقة ثم يشطف بماء دافى ثم بارد يجب غسل الوجة جيدا لان ماسك الطين لو اقفلت المسامات على بقايا منة يمكن ان يؤدى ذلك لظهور الحبوب وبعد الغسل الجيد يفضل تمرير قطعة تلج على الوجة لقفل المسامات النظيفة 
اما بالنسبة لاستخدامى للجسم يخلط بنسب متساوية من اللبن البودرة وزيت اللوز وماء الورد الساخن ثم يدهن الجسم لمدة ساعة حتى ينشف ويزال بالليفة المغربى ويجب ترطيب الجسم بعد الاستخدام وشطف الجسم جيدا وهذة الطريقة لكل انواع البشرة 
 انفال يارب يكون الرد وافى واى استفسار حبيبتى انا معاكى وشكرا لمرورك

----------


## دعاء ثابت

> الف مبرووك افتتاح المركز و يا رب يكون مركز كبير و الكل يستفاد و يفيد فيه


نعنوعة الحبوبة منورانا ربنا يخليكى يارب على مرورك الجميل وزوقك ويارب اكون عند حسن ظنكم

----------


## دعاء ثابت

> فكره حلوه حبيبت قلبي ربنا يوفقك ويعينك علينا .. ويعطيك العافيه


الفراشة الجميلة شكر ليكى ولزوقك الجميل واى سؤال ليكى انا حاضرة وربنا يخليكى لمرورك الكريم

----------


## Amira

*لولولولولللليييي  

ألف مبروك يا دودو أفتتاح مركز التجميل و عقبال الملك يا قمر  

بس الأستشارات مجانية و لا فينا من دفع  

تمنياتي الطيبة *

----------


## دعاء ثابت

> *لولولولولللليييي  
> 
> ألف مبروك يا دودو أفتتاح مركز التجميل و عقبال الملك يا قمر  
> 
> بس الأستشارات مجانية و لا فينا من دفع  
> 
> تمنياتي الطيبة *


اميره ازيك شكرا حبيبة قلبى على الزغرودة الجميلة وجو الفرح السكر دة وياريت الملك يسمع كلامك ويجى ههههههههههههه لا ياروحى الاستشارات مجانا مجانا واحنا فى الخدمة تامر يا فندم اى سؤال احنا حاضرين

----------


## daria

واو
دة شكله حيبقى مركز حلو اوي

دعاء ... ربنا يعينك 
ومن ردك على انفال واضح انك حتعملي شغل حلو اوي  :good:   :good:  

وانا حاحضر دستين اسئلة واجي 

بس حاديكي واحد كل مرة بس :2:  
إيمان :f:

----------


## ديدي

الف الف مبروك افتتاح المركز يا دودو :good:  
بالتوفيق ان شاء الله ياقمر
فى انتظار وصفاتك الجميلة
 :f:   :f:   :f:   :f:

----------


## ليلة عشق

*الأخت الغالية دعاء 

مبارك عليكي وعلينا افتتاح مركز تجميل أبناء مصر
 (أبناء مصر بيوتي سنتر) 

وأتمني من الله العزيز الكريم  التوفيق والفائدة والخير للجميع 

تحياتي 
ليلة عشق*

----------


## aynad

مش ممكن يا دودو انا اول واحدة اجي  ابارك ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
بس مجهووود رائع و الله يا حبيبتي

الف الف الف مبروك للافتتاح 
طب انا عايزة قص شعر وصبغة اعمل ايه هههههههههههههه
ينفع تيجيلي ديليفري هههههههه
بس انا فرحانة اوي بالقسم دة 
الف مبروك مرة تانية وربنا يعينك علي رزالتنا

----------


## summar

مافيش غيرك ياجميل يقدر يعملها....
ولا غير مركز تجميلك يقدر يظبتنا....
استلقى وعدك بقى....

----------


## بنت شهريار

يا مساء الهنا والسعادة على احلى بنات  :king:  
مليووون مبروك دعاء على المركز الهايل
ياريت تتحملينا بقى وتتحملى استشاراتنا
بصراحة فرصة وجت لغااااااية عندنا
تسلمى ياقمر  :y:  
وان شاء الله مزيد من النجاح
بالدوررررر يا بنااااات
من غير خناااق
تقبلوا تحياتى..

----------


## قلب مصر

الف مبروك يا دعاء على افتتاح مركز التجميل
وان شاء الله تقدرى تردى على كل الأسئلة اللى هتجيلك بقى استحملى وربنا يعينك
وان شاء الله ابقى اجى اسألك برضه سؤالين على الماشى ما يضرش
الف شكر يا قمر

على فكرة الرابط الخاص بمواضيعك القديمة الموجود فى توقيعك مش بيوصل لحاجة
الأفضل انك تعملى موضوع جديد زى ارشيف وتحطى فيه روابط مواضيعك القديمة
وتجدديه دايما بإضافة مواضيع جديدة ان شاء الله
وحطى رابط الموضوع الأرشيف دا فى التوقيع 

ولو عايزة مساعدة فى عمل موضوع الأرشيف دا انا تحت أمرك 
قوليلى وانا اجمعهملك 

شكرا يا دعاء على المجهود الجميل

----------


## دعاء ثابت

> واو
> دة شكله حيبقى مركز حلو اوي
> 
> دعاء ... ربنا يعينك 
> ومن ردك على انفال واضح انك حتعملي شغل حلو اوي   
> 
> وانا حاحضر دستين اسئلة واجي 
> 
> بس حاديكي واحد كل مرة بس 
> إيمان


داريا ازيك منورة المركز ياروحى  وربنا يخليكى ولا يهمك هاتى الاسئلة اللى عايزاها وانا فى الانتظار

----------


## دعاء ثابت

> الف الف مبروك افتتاح المركز يا دودو 
> بالتوفيق ان شاء الله ياقمر
> فى انتظار وصفاتك الجميلة


ديدى ازيك عاملة اية مختفية فيييييييين  منورة يا قمر وانا فى انتظار اسئلتك

----------


## دعاء ثابت

> *الأخت الغالية دعاء 
> 
> مبارك عليكي وعلينا افتتاح مركز تجميل أبناء مصر
>  (أبناء مصر بيوتي سنتر) 
> 
> وأتمني من الله العزيز الكريم  التوفيق والفائدة والخير للجميع 
> 
> تحياتي 
> ليلة عشق*


همسة المنتدى الدافئة ازيك يا قمر وحشانى موت موت ربنا يخليكى يا قمر وانا فى انتظار اى استفسار ليكى يا قمر

----------


## دعاء ثابت

> مش ممكن يا دودو انا اول واحدة اجي  ابارك ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> بس مجهووود رائع و الله يا حبيبتي
> 
> الف الف الف مبروك للافتتاح 
> طب انا عايزة قص شعر وصبغة اعمل ايه هههههههههههههه
> ينفع تيجيلي ديليفري هههههههه
> بس انا فرحانة اوي بالقسم دة 
> الف مبروك مرة تانية وربنا يعينك علي رزالتنا


ندى حبيبة قلبى منورة المركز بس حبيبتى مش علشان بحبك ولا صاحبتى هتبقى واسطة وكوسة لا احجزى يا روحى بالتليفون او تعالى اقفى فى الطابور ههههههههههه  والمشكلة لسة مشفتش موضوع الدليفرى دة لكن متقلقيش هجيلك هجيلك وهقصة يعنى هقصة وانا مبسوطة جدا انك اول واحدة جت بركتلى ههههههههههههههههههههه من ورا طبعا هههههههه المهم يا قمر انا معاكى واى سؤال انا حاضرة

----------


## دعاء ثابت

> مافيش غيرك ياجميل يقدر يعملها....
> ولا غير مركز تجميلك يقدر يظبتنا....
> استلقى وعدك بقى....


والله انا مبسوطة بالمركز علشان الناس القمر جت وباركت منورة يا يسرى وشكرا ليكى يا قمر وربنا يخليكى ويارب اكون عند حسن ظنكم وفى انتظار اسئلتك

----------


## دعاء ثابت

> يا مساء الهنا والسعادة على احلى بنات  
> مليووون مبروك دعاء على المركز الهايل
> ياريت تتحملينا بقى وتتحملى استشاراتنا
> بصراحة فرصة وجت لغااااااية عندنا
> تسلمى ياقمر  
> وان شاء الله مزيد من النجاح
> بالدوررررر يا بنااااات
> من غير خناااق
> تقبلوا تحياتى..


يا مساء النور الله يبارك فيكى يا بنت شهريار يا سكر وهستنى تيجى انتى وماما شهرزاد وبابا شهريار كمان ومتقلقيش اىسؤال ليكى انا حاضرة ويارب اكون عند حسن ظنك يارب ومستنياكى يا جميل وشكرا لمرورك وكلامك السكر

----------


## دعاء ثابت

> الف مبروك يا دعاء على افتتاح مركز التجميل
> وان شاء الله تقدرى تردى على كل الأسئلة اللى هتجيلك بقى استحملى وربنا يعينك
> وان شاء الله ابقى اجى اسألك برضه سؤالين على الماشى ما يضرش
> الف شكر يا قمر
> 
> على فكرة الرابط الخاص بمواضيعك القديمة الموجود فى توقيعك مش بيوصل لحاجة
> الأفضل انك تعملى موضوع جديد زى ارشيف وتحطى فيه روابط مواضيعك القديمة
> وتجدديه دايما بإضافة مواضيع جديدة ان شاء الله
> وحطى رابط الموضوع الأرشيف دا فى التوقيع 
> ...


قلب مصر منورانى يا قمر ازيك عاملة اية وبعدين انتى تيجى باى اسئلة انتى عايزاها يارب 100 سؤال وبعدين انتى بتحرجينى بموضوع المساعدة دة والله مش عايزة اتعبك ...... خلاص خلاص من غير حلفان قومى بقى بالواجب هسبلك موضوع الارشيف دة اصل انا بصراحة تعبت بوكى بوكى معايا كتير وليكى يا ستى دسكاوند هههههههه يعنى هرد على اسئلتك بالتفصيل الممل مش بسرعة وباختصار زى ما بعمل مع ايناد هههههههههههههه اوعى تقوللها عموما شكرا لزوقك ومساعدتك اللى والله مقدراها جدا

----------


## قلب مصر

ماشى يا قمر اتفقنا انا خلاص هاجهزه وابعتهولك
بس ماتنسيش الديسكاوند

----------


## ميمة اسلام

اية الجمال دة يا دعاء 
اهوا دة الشغل 
ربنا يعينك علي الاسئلة 
وتسلمي علي المجهود الجميل 
بصي يا ستي انا عندي مشكلة اني تحت عيني اسود وتعبني علي طول 
اوكي صحيح لما بنام بيتعدل شوية بس مش بيروح خالص 
لاني طبعا اتعود علي السهر بقالي يجي 3 سنين من غير نوم ومن وقت ما دخلت القسم 
بس قول في الصيف بستريح لكن برضة تحت عيني ما بيروحش نهائيا 
عندك وصفة لي ياجميل 
مرسية اوي اوي

----------


## دعاء ثابت

> اية الجمال دة يا دعاء 
> اهوا دة الشغل 
> ربنا يعينك علي الاسئلة 
> وتسلمي علي المجهود الجميل 
> بصي يا ستي انا عندي مشكلة اني تحت عيني اسود وتعبني علي طول 
> اوكي صحيح لما بنام بيتعدل شوية بس مش بيروح خالص 
> لاني طبعا اتعود علي السهر بقالي يجي 3 سنين من غير نوم ومن وقت ما دخلت القسم 
> بس قول في الصيف بستريح لكن برضة تحت عيني ما بيروحش نهائيا 
> عندك وصفة لي ياجميل 
> مرسية اوي اوي


ميمة حبيبة قلبى منورة المركز وربنا يخليكى لكلامك الجميل واى سؤال ليكى حبيبة قلبى انا حاضرة دة لينك لموضوع الهالات كنت نزلتة واى استفسار تانى انا معاكى يارب يعجبك وتلاقة فية الحل للهالات
الهالات السوداء . الاسباب . العلاج . طرق الوقايةhttp://www.egyptsons.com/misr/showthread.php?t=52858

----------


## أم أحمد

ايه ده انا جيت متاخرة اوي عن الافتتاح ولا ايه
معلش بقي المواصلات صعبة من هولندا لمصر
الف مبروك يا حبيبتي علي المركز الجميل
ربنا يبارك فيكي ويكرمك ان شاء الله  :good:  
ويقدرك علي طلباتنا اللي مش بتخلص

----------


## دعاء ثابت

> ايه ده انا جيت متاخرة اوي عن الافتتاح ولا ايه
> معلش بقي المواصلات صعبة من هولندا لمصر
> الف مبروك يا حبيبتي علي المركز الجميل
> ربنا يبارك فيكي ويكرمك ان شاء الله  
> ويقدرك علي طلباتنا اللي مش بتخلص


منورة يا ام احمد وربنا يخليكى وولا يهمك احنا عارفين الطريق طويل من هولندا لمصر وشكرا على دعوتك الجميلة ويارب اكون عند حسن ظنكم واى سؤال انا حاضرة وولا يهمك انا فى انتظار الطلبات ويارب ما تخلص

----------


## batata

:y:  الف مبروك علي الافتتاح  ::  لولولولولولي ...وبصراحه فعلا محدش يقدر علي موضوع مركز التجميل دة غيرك  :f:  

مواضيعك كلها هايله يا دودو والله بجد وعندك افكار ووصفات جميله جدا بس بقي حاولي تستحميلينا وتقدري تلاحقي علي اسالتنا الكتير االلي مابتخلصش ::  

مبروك تاني يا موسوعه قاعه المرأة بس فين الشيكولاته والبيبسي مش افتتاح دة ولا ايه؟؟؟ ::

----------


## دعاء ثابت

> الف مبروك علي الافتتاح  لولولولولولي ...وبصراحه فعلا محدش يقدر علي موضوع مركز التجميل دة غيرك  
> 
> مواضيعك كلها هايله يا دودو والله بجد وعندك افكار ووصفات جميله جدا بس بقي حاولي تستحميلينا وتقدري تلاحقي علي اسالتنا الكتير االلي مابتخلصش 
> 
> مبروك تاني يا موسوعه قاعه المرأة بس فين الشيكولاته والبيبسي مش افتتاح دة ولا ايه؟؟؟


بطوط منور المركز يا قمر اسالى انتى بس ومالكيش دعوة احنا تحت الامر ويا ستى انتى اتاخرتى ايناد اكلت كل الشكولاتة والبيسى

----------


## جوليا

شكرا دعاء على مجهودك وموضوعك

ومبروك افتتاح المركز

----------


## boukybouky

*معلش يا دودو هدخل ارد مش بخصوص المركز

انت فينك يا جوليا وحشتينا ايه الغيبة ديه يا بنتي 

حمد الله علي سلامتك و مش تغيبي بقي تاني و ابقي معانا علي طول

في رعاية الله ،،،*

----------


## دعاء ثابت

> شكرا دعاء على مجهودك وموضوعك
> 
> ومبروك افتتاح المركز


اهلا يا جوليا منورة المركز واهلا بيكى واضح انك من الاعضاء المميزين من كلام بوكى نورتينا واى سؤال انا حاضرة وشكرا لمرورك مر تانى

----------


## دعاء ثابت

> *معلش يا دودو هدخل ارد مش بخصوص المركز
> 
> انت فينك يا جوليا وحشتينا ايه الغيبة ديه يا بنتي 
> 
> حمد الله علي سلامتك و مش تغيبي بقي تاني و ابقي معانا علي طول
> 
> في رعاية الله ،،،*


انتى تنورى يا بوكى فى اى وقت البيت بيتك

----------


## بنت مصر

ربنا يخليكي يا دعاء يا محليانا يارب 
ألف شكر لمجهودك الجميل اختي الحبيبة


بسنت

----------


## دعاء ثابت

> ربنا يخليكي يا دعاء يا محليانا يارب 
> ألف شكر لمجهودك الجميل اختي الحبيبة
> 
> 
> بسنت


بسنت وحشانى فينك كدة تتاخرى علينا بس ولا يهمك شكرا يا قمر على المرور وهستنى اسئلتك ومتغبيش علينا ياقمر 
اختك دعاء

----------


## دعاء ثابت

السلام عليكم ........
نور الاسراء ازيك كنتى طلبتى منى حاجة لتخفيف الشعر بعد ازالتة وكنتى عايزة تعرفى فى مصر بنستخدم نفس طريقتكم فى ازالة الشعر ولا لا هى نفس الطريقة حبيبة قلبى بس مع اختلاف الاسماء يعنى نفس المكونات الماء والسكر والليمون عموما انا اتكلمت على طريقة منهم ودة رابط الموضوع
 طريقة تحفة لتخفيف شعر الجسمhttp://www.egyptsons.com/misr/showthread.php?t=52572
والطريقة التانية 
 هاتى نبات السعد من عند العطار حطى 6 ملاعق كبيرة على كوبين ماء واغليهم وبعدين اتركيهم منقوعين يوم كامل وصفى المية وخديها وحطيها فى زجاجة وبعد ما تزيلى الشعر ادهنى جسمك منها مرتين فى اليوم والنبات الباقى بعد ما تصفية مترمهوش هاتى علبة كريم  يفضل دوف وشيلى نصفها واخلطى تفل نبات السعد معاها فى العلبة وادهنى جسمك بيها كدة عندك كريم السعد ولوسيون السعد هيجيبوا معاكى نتيجة كويسة بس انا افضل الطريقة الاولى وعن تجربة دة لتخفيف الشعر وبعد فترة بتلاقية بيختفى
المهم انك بعد ازالة الشعر متغسليش بالمية ادهنى زيت زيتون لمدة ساعة لان المسام بتبقى مفتوحة والمية بتساعد على ظهور الشعر تحت الجلد 
 وفى عدة طرق لتخفيف الم ازالة الشعر منها تمرير قطعة تلج على المنطقة بيعمل على تخديرها 
 استخدمى ماء مدوب فية سكر وادهنى المنطقة واتركية ينشف 
 دوبى خميرة فى شوية ماء وادهنى المنطقة لغاية ما تنشف وبعدين زيلى الشعر
 مخدر الاسنان الرشاش بيفيد فى تخدير منطقة الشعر رشية واستنى ربع ساعة وشيلى الشعر
مخدر املا كريم كويس للبشرة الحساسة اللى بتتالم ادهنية وانتظرى ساعة وزيلى الشعر 
اسراء اى استفسار ليكى تانى حبيبتى تحت امرك تعالى المركز وهرد عليكى فى حاجة يا قمر 
تسلميلى وشكرا لمرورك 
 اختك دعاء

----------


## amr emam

::   ::   ::  

 ::   ::   ::  

انا دخلت  اهنى  وابارك  بنات المنتدى  :4:   :4:  

على  افتتاح  مركز  التجميل  

وبصفتى  مدير امن  المركز  يرجى  اظهار 

كارت  الزياره  الخاص بكل عضوه  عند المرور من بوابه المركز 

وغير مسموح بالدخول  لمن اقل  من 18 سنه 

فى انتظار  ابداعتكم   ::  

وبالتوفيق  دايما  ::   ::  

عمرو امام

----------


## aynad

وانا عندي سؤال يا دودو
شعر بودي ابني ناعم جدا بس بيلولو مش عارفة اعمله ايه ؟؟؟
ميرسي بيكوا دودو

----------


## totatoty

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته 
 :Ward703:  
 الف الف مليون مبروك يا دودو على المركز 
وانتى طبعا قدها  :Smart:  
 ربنا معاكى ويعينك على الاسئله الكتير اللى هتيجى

----------


## دعاء ثابت

> انا دخلت  اهنى  وابارك  بنات المنتدى   
> 
> على  افتتاح  مركز  التجميل  
> 
> وبصفتى  مدير امن  المركز  يرجى  اظهار 
> 
> كارت  الزياره  الخاص بكل عضوه  عند المرور من بوابه المركز 
> 
> وغير مسموح بالدخول  لمن اقل  من 18 سنه 
> ...


شكرا يا عمرو على المرور ............ وبعدين انت متعرفش الدخول للسيدات فقط  حتى الامن عيناة سيدات
ومع ذلك الله يبارك فيك وعقبال ما تفتح مركز رجالى

----------


## دعاء ثابت

> وانا عندي سؤال يا دودو
> شعر بودي ابني ناعم جدا بس بيلولو مش عارفة اعمله ايه ؟؟؟
> ميرسي بيكوا دودو


هاى يا ندى هو انتى متعرفيش دا بودى اتصل بيا وسالنى اعمل كيرلى ازاى يا طنط  اوووووووووووف سورى دا قالى ماتقوليش لماما اصل ماما خنقانى هههههههههههههههه والعفو بيكوووووووووووووو

----------


## دعاء ثابت

> السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته 
>  
>  الف الف مليون مبروك يا دودو على المركز 
> وانتى طبعا قدها  
>  ربنا معاكى ويعينك على الاسئله الكتير اللى هتيجى


لا مبروك اية انا زعلانة منك مختفية لية وفينك مبتدخليش المواضيع ولا تسالى عموما خلاص ولا يهمك ربنا يخليكى يا قمر وشكرا لمرورك السكر وانا فى انتظار اسئلتك يا توتا توتى يا قمر 
اختك دعاء

----------


## totatoty

> لا مبروك اية انا زعلانة منك مختفية لية وفينك مبتدخليش المواضيع ولا تسالى عموما خلاص ولا يهمك ربنا يخليكى يا قمر وشكرا لمرورك السكر وانا فى انتظار اسئلتك يا توتا توتى يا قمر 
> اختك دعاء


 السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته 
 :No:  لالا انا مقدرش على زعلك يا دودو 
والله وحشانى اوى وانا اخدت ايميلك علشان اكلمك كمان بس للاسف انتى مش بتدخلى 
 بجد انا كنت مشغوله خلصت امتحانات ونزلت الشغل على طول بجد متزعليش الا انتى يا دودو
وعندنا يا ستى عروسه وهتزهقى اسئله منى تقبلى تحياتى 
 :f2:   :f2:   :f2:

----------


## نور الاسراء

الف مبروك يا دعاء 

انا اريد ان اسالك عن مشكلة الشعر الزائد هل لديك حل يعنى طريقه مثلى لازالته وايضا للتخفيف من ظهوره
انا سالتك هذا السوال من قبل ووعدتينى انك تردى عليا وانا بستنى حبيبتى بس ياريت متتاخريش عليا

----------


## دعاء ثابت

> الف مبروك يا دعاء 
> 
> انا اريد ان اسالك عن مشكلة الشعر الزائد هل لديك حل يعنى طريقه مثلى لازالته وايضا للتخفيف من ظهوره
> انا سالتك هذا السوال من قبل ووعدتينى انك تردى عليا وانا بستنى حبيبتى بس ياريت متتاخريش عليا


الاخت الغالية نور الاسراء قمت بالرد على سؤال هنا فى المركز فى صفحة 3 وشكرا لكى واى سؤال اخر انا منتظرة
اختك دعاء

----------


## aynad

انتي مجاوبتيش علي السؤال يا دودو 
بلاش السؤال دة 
طب انا عندي عكس السؤال اللي سألتهولك
شعري نفسي اعمله كيرلي مش عارفة اعمله 
بس شعري ناعم جدا وكل ما اعمله كيرلي ساعتين وتلاقيه رجع ليييس تااااني 
اعمل فيه ايه احلقه واخلص نفسي هههههههههه

----------


## daria

> شعري نفسي اعمله كيرلي مش عارفة اعمله 
> بس شعري ناعم جدا وكل ما اعمله كيرلي ساعتين وتلاقيه رجع ليييس تااااني 
> اعمل فيه ايه احلقه واخلص نفسي هههههههههه



هههههههههههه
والله انتي لذيذة اوي يا إيناد  :4:  

دعاء
واضح اني حاحجز لي 4 كراسي هنا " اصل اصحابي بيتابعوا معايا وباعتين معايا كام سؤال"

عندي ليكي كام سؤال كدة
1_ عايزة ماسك حلو للوجه بس مش يسبب حبوب "عشان البشرة الدهنية "
2_ماسك للحبوب 
3_ لو فيه اي وصفة لاي مكان غامق في الجسم

وعلى فكرة وصفات الهالات وتخفيف الشعر حلوة وسهلة  :good:   :good:  
على فكرة دي اهم حاجة في اي وصفة او نصيحة انها تكون متوافرة وسهلة ومش تقليدية وجربتيها مليون مرة 

ميرسي اوي يا دعاء :f:   :f:

----------


## دعاء ثابت

> انتي مجاوبتيش علي السؤال يا دودو 
> بلاش السؤال دة 
> طب انا عندي عكس السؤال اللي سألتهولك
> شعري نفسي اعمله كيرلي مش عارفة اعمله 
> بس شعري ناعم جدا وكل ما اعمله كيرلي ساعتين وتلاقيه رجع ليييس تااااني 
> اعمل فيه ايه احلقه واخلص نفسي هههههههههه


ندى عقدتينى وجننتينى لا لية تحلقية خلية علشان كل يوم نسال مية سؤال على شعر ندى  :Mad:  وبعدين انتى فين وحشانى جدا ابقى اظهرى علشان عايزاكى يا ام شعر ليس

----------


## دعاء ثابت

> هههههههههههه
> والله انتي لذيذة اوي يا إيناد  
> 
> دعاء
> واضح اني حاحجز لي 4 كراسي هنا " اصل اصحابي بيتابعوا معايا وباعتين معايا كام سؤال"
> 
> عندي ليكي كام سؤال كدة
> 1_ عايزة ماسك حلو للوجه بس مش يسبب حبوب "عشان البشرة الدهنية "
> 2_ماسك للحبوب 
> ...


ازيك يا داريا منورة المركز ووحشتينا المهم ولا يهمك هاتى كل الاسئلة اللى عندك واحنا تحت امرك
السؤال الاول ماسك حلو للبشرة الدهنية
 بصى يا داريا انا برضة بحب الماسكات السهلة المتوفرة فى كل بيت ولو دخلتى الملف بتاع المواضيع القديمة هتلاقى ماسكات هتعجبك قوى بس خدى دول حلوين جدا وسهلين جدا ومجربهم كتير لان انا بحب الزبادى واللى يعرف فوايد الزبادى للبشرة مش هيبطل يستخدمة 
2 معلقة زبادى بايت + نص قرص اسبرين مطحون + معلقة عسل صغيرة .... تقدرى تستغنى عن العسل
2 معلقة زبادى بايت + معلقة خميرة فورية 
1 معلقة زبادى + 1 معلقة دقيق + 1 معلقة لبن + نص معلقة زيت زيتون   دة جميل جدا ليكى
جربى ماسكات التلج هتلاقيها فى الملف هتعجبك جدا وتحفة لكل انواع البشرة 
  السؤال التانى
 ماسك للحبوب بس انتى موضحتيش ماسك لحب الشباب ولا ماسك للحبوب الحمرا ولا لاثار الحبوب عموما هكتب خلاصة الثلاثة ولما تردى هقولك بالتفصيل
    حب الشباب 
حب الشباب لة علاقة بالهرمونات الموجودة فى الجسم لذلك يجب علينا الاهتمام والعناية الجيدة بة 
عدم العبث بالحبوب باليد لان اليد تنقل الميكروبات من الحبة لاماكن اخرى بالوجة مما يؤدى الى زيادتها
كثرة العبث فى الحبوب يؤدى الى التهابها ومن بعد الالتهاب ثبات بقعة الحبة وعدم زوالها 
التقليل من الاطعمة الحريفة والبهارات والشكولاتة والكاكاو فلها علاقة غير مباشرة فى زيادة الحبوب 
  كيفية التخلص من حب الشباب 
 هاتى نبات المر وانقعية لمدة يوم ثم صفية وضعية فى زجاجة زجاج واغمسى قطنة الاذن وضعى المر على الحبة فقط حتى تزول الحبوب كاملة 
استخدمى هذا الماسك بصورة يومية اول اسبوع ثم يوم ويوم ثانى اسبوع ثم يوم اة ويومين لا فى ثالث اسبوع ثم يومين فقط فى رابع اسبوع لبن بودرة + ماء ورد وضعية على البشرة ربع ساعة 
 :y:    ثم ناتى بعد ذلك لعلاج الاثار فقط 
 هاتى نصف فص ثوم واخرمية بخلة الاسنان من الناحية المقطوعة حتى يخرج العصير واحزر هذة الطريقة بعد موت الحبوب كاملة من المر حتى لا تلتهب البشرة .... ادعكى اثار الحبوب بالتوم اربع مرات فى اول يوم وثلاث مرات تانى يوم ومرتين ثالث يوم اليوم الرابع يختفى الاثر
 :y:  الماسك دة رائع ايضا لاثار الحبوب
 بياض بيضة +1 معلقة كبيرة نشا اخلطيهم جيدا جدا وضعيهم على الوجة نصف ساعة ثم اشطفى بماء دافى لازم دافى لان الماسك بيكون ناشف وبعد الازالة اغسلى بماء بارد
 :y:  بعد هذا الماسك بنعمل تونيك مكون من 2 معلقة ماء ورد + 2 معلقة حليب سايل يدهن الوجة بة واتركية اطول فترة ممكنة ثم اشطفية
 :y:   قبل النوم بنعمل الماسك دة لمدة ساعة 2 معلقة رز مطحون + 2 معلقة حليب سايل ثم اغسلية بماء دافى 
  الكورس دة يستخدم للتخلص السريع من اثار الحبوب بالنسبة للعرايس 
 ويجب مع هذا الكورس استخدام صابونة طبية والابتعاد عن الصابون القلوى والذى يعمل على تهيج البشرة
 :y:   استخدام زيت الزيتون الدافىء يعمل على التخلص من اثالر الحبوب
 :y:  زيت الخروع الدافىء هايل ولكن استخدامة لفترة طويلة يؤدى الى زيادة الشعر بالوجة 
 :y:  اغلى الينسون وجمدية فى قوالب الثلج واستخدمية يوميا بتمرير قالب اليانسون المجمد على الوجة ياتى بنتيجة تحفة للبشرة 
 :y:  واليك المفاجاة    :y:  
 دى كنت هنزلها فى موضوع لوحدة وهى عصير قشر البطيخ يقضى على حب الشباب والحبوب الحمراء واثار الحبوب والبقع ويفتح البشرة ويصفيها ويوحد لونها واليك الطريقة 
زيلى كل الاثار الحمراء من قشر البطيخ وقطعية بحجم عقلة الاصبع وضيفى علية نصف كوب ماء ورد دافى وزيدى حسب كمية القشر واضربية فى الخلاط ثم صفية وضعية فى زجاجة زجاج فى الثلاجة وادهنى وجهك بقطنة كل يوم واتركية اطول فترة ممكنة هسيبك تجربى وعايزة الرد منك لانك هتفؤجى بالنتيجة
 :l2:   السؤال الثالث  :l2:  
بالنسبة للاماكن الغامقة معلش عايزة توضحيلى هى بقع ولا اسوداد بين الفخذين ولا تحت الابط ولا اية لان كل مكان ولية طريقة عموما يا داريا هستنى ردك عليا والف شكر لمرورك الجميل واى سؤال تانى انا حاضرة
  اختك دعاء

----------


## sea_wolf

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
اعتقد انى انا اول من نادى بالموضوع دة 
وهو فتح قسم خاص للتجميل  هنا 
على العموم الف مبروك 
ومعلش جيت متاخر

----------


## دعاء ثابت

> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> اعتقد انى انا اول من نادى بالموضوع دة 
> وهو فتح قسم خاص للتجميل  هنا 
> على العموم الف مبروك 
> ومعلش جيت متاخر


الاخ العزيز سى ولف منور المركز وفعلا لك السبق فى المناداة بفتح المركز والله يبارك فيك ومقلتليش الكريم جاب نتيجة ولا لا

----------


## aynad

انتي بتغيظيني يعني هههههههههههههههههههه
مفيش ولا سؤال رديتي عليه 
شكلي كدة حجيب كام بلطجي يهدلك المركز و تبقي افتحي كشك بأة مش مركز هههههههههههه
وتبقي ابليني لو فلحتي حتي تبيعي فيه سجاير  هههههههههههههه

----------


## nour2005

الف مبروك حبيبتي دعاء
افتتاح المركز
معليش عارفة اني جاية متاخرة 
المواصلات بقى من لبنان لمصر   ::  
بالتوفيق ان شاء الله وربنا يعينك

----------


## daria

*يااااااه
دة طلع الموضوع كبير 

طب انا بقى حانقل الحاجات عندي في الاجندة واجرب اللى يخصني وارد على اصحابي واقولك النتايج فورا 

ميرسي ليكي يا دعاء جدا جدا 

بالنسبة لاستفسارك .... غالبا الاحتمال والاخير 
جزاك الله كل خير يا دودو
وميرسي اكتر على سرعة الرد
إيمان*

----------


## konouz

الف مبروك يادودي علي المركز الجميل وربنا يوفقك
عندي سوال* 2
بالنسبة للاماكن الغامقة بين الفخدين  وتحت الابط  وعلي فكرة انا جربت الليمون تحت الابط للعرق لقيتة جميل وكمان بيبيط 
وعندي سؤال كمان بالنسبة للظهر اجزاء غامقة واعلي الظهر يوجد حبوب اؤ بقع حبوب 
معلش انا طولت عليك و الف مبروك

----------


## دعاء ثابت

> انتي بتغيظيني يعني هههههههههههههههههههه
> مفيش ولا سؤال رديتي عليه 
> شكلي كدة حجيب كام بلطجي يهدلك المركز و تبقي افتحي كشك بأة مش مركز هههههههههههه
> وتبقي ابليني لو فلحتي حتي تبيعي فيه سجاير  هههههههههههههه


متقدريش يا ماما معايا كل اسود المنتدى  وماشى يا ندى والله لخلى عيالك يوروكى يا ندى وابقى قابلينى انتى لو عرفتى تقعدى انتى على النت تانى  يا ام شعر ليس واياك اشوفك فى المركز تانى :3:   :3:   :3:   :3:   :3:   :3:   :3:

----------


## دعاء ثابت

> الف مبروك حبيبتي دعاء
> افتتاح المركز
> معليش عارفة اني جاية متاخرة 
> المواصلات بقى من لبنان لمصر   
> بالتوفيق ان شاء الله وربنا يعينك


الغالية نور نورتى المركز وشكرا لمرورك الجميل ومتاخرتيش ولا حاجة واى سؤال ليكى انا معاكى
اختك دعاء

----------


## batata

والنبي يا دودو تقوليلي كنتي عامله قبل كدة ماسك موز وعجبني  :y:  

بس المشكله اني جبت الموز ونسيت الطريقه ::   وعماله ادور علي الماسك مش لاقياه ربنا يكرمك يارب 

ويرزقك بعريس ابن حلال كدة وجدع  ::  تقوليلي ماسك الموز ومعلش بنتقل عليكي في غير مواعيد مركز التجميل ::

----------


## دعاء ثابت

> *يااااااه
> دة طلع الموضوع كبير 
> 
> طب انا بقى حانقل الحاجات عندي في الاجندة واجرب اللى يخصني وارد على اصحابي واقولك النتايج فورا 
> 
> ميرسي ليكي يا دعاء جدا جدا 
> 
> بالنسبة لاستفسارك .... غالبا الاحتمال والاخير 
> جزاك الله كل خير يا دودو
> ...


شكرا ليكى ياايمان وربنا يخليكى على ذوقك وهستنى منك النتايج  خلاص فهمت هرد عليكى مع عضوة تانى وابقى شوفى الرد واى سؤال تانى انا حاضرة

----------


## دعاء ثابت

> والنبي يا دودو تقوليلي كنتي عامله قبل كدة ماسك موز وعجبني  
> 
> بس المشكله اني جبت الموز ونسيت الطريقه  وعماله ادور علي الماسك مش لاقياه ربنا يكرمك يارب 
> 
> ويرزقك بعريس ابن حلال كدة وجدع  تقوليلي ماسك الموز ومعلش بنتقل عليكي في غير مواعيد مركز التجميل


بطوطا بطاطا انتى تامرى تدخلى فى الوقت اللى انتى عايزاة ويارب يقبل دعوتك ههههههههههههه بقولك حبيبتى قصدك ماسك قشر الموز عموما هحوطلك لينك موضوع قشر الموز لو مش هو قوليلى 
http://www.egyptsons.com/misr/showthread.php?t=52587

----------


## دعاء ثابت

> الف مبروك يادودي علي المركز الجميل وربنا يوفقك
> عندي سوال* 2
> بالنسبة للاماكن الغامقة بين الفخدين  وتحت الابط  وعلي فكرة انا جربت الليمون تحت الابط للعرق لقيتة جميل وكمان بيبيط 
> وعندي سؤال كمان بالنسبة للظهر اجزاء غامقة واعلي الظهر يوجد حبوب اؤ بقع حبوب 
> معلش انا طولت عليك و الف مبروك


الغالية كنوز منورة حبيبة قلبى والله يبارك فيكى والله يا كنوز انا كنت ماجلة الرد على موضوعك علشان عايزة اكتبلك كل حاجة بالتفصيل الممل 
اولا الاماكن الغامقة بين الفخذين  :Smart:  
 ::-s:  اسبابها ::-s:  
 1) السمنة تؤدى الى احتكاك المنطقة مما يؤدى الى وجود الالتهابات الذى يتحول الى اللون الاسود
 2) عدم تهوية المنطقة وكتمها باستمرار
 3) عدم تجفيف المنطقة جيدا وتركها رطبة مما يجعلها عرضة للميكروبات
 4)استخدام ملابس داخلية غير قطنية يؤدى الى الحكة وذيادة الالتهاب 
 5) استخدام فوط صحية خشنة الملمس 
 ::-s:  طرق العلاج فى فترة الالتهاب  ::-s:  
 لتخفيف الالتهاب وسرعة علاجة يتم وضع النشا بصورتة البودرة يعمل بشكل كبير على العلاج سريعا
 ::-s:  طرق العلاج لازالة سواد الفخذين ::-s: 
 يستخدم مرهم بيتادين المطهر الطبى لمدة 3 ايام فقط بعد الدورة  يعمل على قتل البكتريا الضارة المسببة للسواد وارتدا ملابس داخلية او شورت غامق لان البيتادين يسبب بقع للملابس الفاتحة
2) كل يوم صباحا دعك المنطقة بنصف لمونة مغمسة بالملح دعك خفيف ثم شطفها ووضع زيت زيتون دافىء مع التدليك البسيط
3) عند صلاة العصر وبعد الوضوء والصلاة يتم دهن المنطقة بخلطة الجليسوليد الاحمر + عصير نصف لمونة + 2 معلقة خل وتدهن المنطقة جيدا
3) عند صلاة العشاء يتم دهن المنطقة بالجلسرين السايل المضاف الية عصير نصف لمونة 
4) قبل النوم تدهن المنطقة بهذة الخلطة بودرة اطفال جونسون + زيت اطفال جونسون
الخلطة دى جميلة وهتعجبك جدا وهتحسى منها بانتعاش وريحة جميلة 
معلش سواد الفخذين بياخد وقت طويل فى العلاج لازم نستحمل ونستمر واوعى تحطى كريمات طبية غير البيتادين او الكريمات المبيضة بتهرى المنطقة والسواد بيرجع اكتر معلش استحملوا يعنى استحملنا السواد سنين مش هنستحمل العلاج شهرين
 الكورس دة للعرايس لو انتى مش مستعجلة اكتفى بنوع واحد مع زيت الزيتون
 ::-s:   ::-s:  سواد الابط  ::-s:   ::-s:  
اسبابة  ::-s:  
1) استعمال مزيلات العرق والديودرنت والبرفان على هذة المنطقة 
2) ازالة الشعر بالكريمات او الموس
3) عدم تهوية المنطقة
4) السمنة والاحتكاك
 ::-s:  اولا طريقة بودرة تحفة لازالة رائحة العرق ومبيضة فى نفس الوقت
1 معلقة شبة مطحونة +1 معلقة صغيرة فانيليا + 1 معلقة بودرة اطفال جونسون + 2 معلقة زيت جونسون للاطفال 
الطريقة دى هايلة هتحسى انك زى الوردة الفواحة طول اليوم
 ::-s:   علاج سواد الابط ::-s:  
استخدام مرهم كينا كومب لمدة 5 ايام فى الشهر مرتين يوميا ووضع زرات بسيطة كل مرة
دهن الابط بنصف لمونة وشطفها بعد 10 دقايق 
وضع جلسرين سايل مضاف الية نصف لمونة 
او استخدام خلطة الجليسوليد مع اللمون والخل
 :Love:  السؤال الثالث بقع الظهر والحبوب  :Love:  
عمل ماسك للبقع من الخميرة وماء الورد لمدة نصف ساعة يوميا 
دهن الظهر والبقع بزيت الزيتون الدافىء يوميا ان شاء الله بعد شهر هتلاقى البقع اختفت تماما اهم حاجة يكون زيت زيتون اصلى 
 ::-s:   كيفية معرفة زيت الزيتون الاصلى  ::-s:  
غامق اللون
رائحتة نفاذة
ثقيل وكثيف قليلا
حتى لو وجهتية للشمس لونة غامق
كنوز حبيبتى اتمنى اكون فديتك واى سؤال تانى ليكى انا حاضرة
اختك دعاء

----------


## أميرة الفتيات

الف الف الف مبروك
اتمنالك التوفيق والاستمرار والنجاح
ربنا يوفقك

سلام

----------


## دعاء ثابت

> الف الف الف مبروك
> اتمنالك التوفيق والاستمرار والنجاح
> ربنا يوفقك
> 
> سلام


حبيبة قلبى شكرا ليكى المرور الجميل ويارب اكون عند حسن ظنكم واى سؤال ليكى انا حاضرة 
اختك دعاء

----------


## daria

> الغالية كنوز منورة حبيبة قلبى والله يبارك فيكى والله يا كنوز انا كنت ماجلة الرد على موضوعك علشان عايزة اكتبلك كل حاجة بالتفصيل الممل 
> اولا الاماكن الغامقة بين الفخذين  
>  اسبابها 
>  1) السمنة تؤدى الى احتكاك المنطقة مما يؤدى الى وجود الالتهابات الذى يتحول الى اللون الاسود
>  2) عدم تهوية المنطقة وكتمها باستمرار
>  3) عدم تجفيف المنطقة جيدا وتركها رطبة مما يجعلها عرضة للميكروبات
>  4)استخدام ملابس داخلية غير قطنية يؤدى الى الحكة وذيادة الالتهاب 
>  5) استخدام فوط صحية خشنة الملمس 
>  طرق العلاج فى فترة الالتهاب  
> ...


*ميرسي جدا يا دودو
ادي الوصفات ولا بلاش
*

----------


## batata

> بطوطا بطاطا انتى تامرى تدخلى فى الوقت اللى انتى عايزاة ويارب يقبل دعوتك ههههههههههههه بقولك حبيبتى قصدك ماسك قشر الموز عموما هحوطلك لينك موضوع قشر الموز لو مش هو قوليلى 
> http://www.egyptsons.com/misr/showthread.php?t=52587


دودو يا حبيبتي اولا عامله ايه واخبار بنت اختك تلاقيها مرعوبه من النتيجه طبعا  :2:   ربنا معاها يارب

ثانيا الموز باظ حضرتك خلاص وهاجيب غيرة  ::(:  

ثالثا يا دودو مش هو دة المسك التاني كان فيه موز مهروس مش القشر وبرضه هجرب القشر دة شكله حلو برضه تسلم ايدك بس لو افتكرتي التاني تبقي جدعه  :good:  وحلوة جدا الوصف اللي تحت بتاعه الاسمرار دي 

واشكرك يا احلي دودو في قاعه المرأه  ::h::

----------


## ديدي

> الغالية كنوز منورة حبيبة قلبى والله يبارك فيكى والله يا كنوز انا كنت ماجلة الرد على موضوعك علشان عايزة اكتبلك كل حاجة بالتفصيل الممل 
> اولا الاماكن الغامقة بين الفخذين  
>  اسبابها 
>  1) السمنة تؤدى الى احتكاك المنطقة مما يؤدى الى وجود الالتهابات الذى يتحول الى اللون الاسود
>  2) عدم تهوية المنطقة وكتمها باستمرار
>  3) عدم تجفيف المنطقة جيدا وتركها رطبة مما يجعلها عرضة للميكروبات
>  4)استخدام ملابس داخلية غير قطنية يؤدى الى الحكة وذيادة الالتهاب 
>  5) استخدام فوط صحية خشنة الملمس 
>  طرق العلاج فى فترة الالتهاب  
> ...


وصفات هايلة يا دعاء
ربنا يخاليكى
تسلم ايدك ياقمر
 :f2:

----------


## aynad

طب عايزين حاجة للكالواااااا ::p:   ::p:   :1:   :1:  

لالالالا سؤال بجد بأة
الوصفة اللي قولتيها ابل كدة للجسم 
بتاعت صابونة دووف
ينفع بدل الجليسرين كريم جليسوليد 
انا عملت الصابونة وحطيتها في ماء الورد ومستنياكي تردي علية علشان اكمل

----------


## boukybouky

> الغالية كنوز منورة حبيبة قلبى والله يبارك فيكى والله يا كنوز انا كنت ماجلة الرد على موضوعك علشان عايزة اكتبلك كل حاجة بالتفصيل الممل 
> اولا الاماكن الغامقة بين الفخذين  
>  اسبابها 
>  1) السمنة تؤدى الى احتكاك المنطقة مما يؤدى الى وجود الالتهابات الذى يتحول الى اللون الاسود
>  2) عدم تهوية المنطقة وكتمها باستمرار
>  3) عدم تجفيف المنطقة جيدا وتركها رطبة مما يجعلها عرضة للميكروبات
>  4)استخدام ملابس داخلية غير قطنية يؤدى الى الحكة وذيادة الالتهاب 
>  5) استخدام فوط صحية خشنة الملمس 
>  طرق العلاج فى فترة الالتهاب  
> ...


تسلم إيدك يا دودو بجد وصفات رائعة أيوة كده أثري المركز كمان و كمان

ان شاء الله أجرب بتاعة الشبه ديه علشان فعلاً ساعات الديودران و السبراي 

بيعمل التهابات نتيجة السبرتو اللي فيه الف شكر يا قمر

في رعاية الله ،،،

----------


## دعاء ثابت

داريا وديدى والغالية بوكى بوكى القمرات شكرا ليكم ذوقكم ومروركم حبايبى ويارب اكون عند حسن ظنكم 
اختكم دعاء

----------


## دعاء ثابت

> طب عايزين حاجة للكالواااااا    
> 
> لالالالا سؤال بجد بأة
> الوصفة اللي قولتيها ابل كدة للجسم 
> بتاعت صابونة دووف
> ينفع بدل الجليسرين كريم جليسوليد 
> انا عملت الصابونة وحطيتها في ماء الورد ومستنياكي تردي علية علشان اكمل


يا فندم كنا عايزين الجلسرين سايل علشان الوصفة لازم تبقى سايلة لو سيادتك معندكيش الجلسرين السايل حطى جليسوليد وزودى مية الورد والله يا ندى انا بعمل وصفات جديدة علشانك وبعدين انتى مش علشان صاحبتى تيجى كدة فى اى وقت حضرتك خدى ميعاد واقفى فى الطابور ههههههههههههه بهزر يا قمر زى ماقلتلك حطى جليسوليد وزودى مية الورد

----------


## konouz

> الغالية كنوز منورة حبيبة قلبى والله يبارك فيكى والله يا كنوز انا كنت ماجلة الرد على موضوعك علشان عايزة اكتبلك كل حاجة بالتفصيل الممل 
> اولا الاماكن الغامقة بين الفخذين  
>  اسبابها 
>  1) السمنة تؤدى الى احتكاك المنطقة مما يؤدى الى وجود الالتهابات الذى يتحول الى اللون الاسود
>  2) عدم تهوية المنطقة وكتمها باستمرار
>  3) عدم تجفيف المنطقة جيدا وتركها رطبة مما يجعلها عرضة للميكروبات
>  4)استخدام ملابس داخلية غير قطنية يؤدى الى الحكة وذيادة الالتهاب 
>  5) استخدام فوط صحية خشنة الملمس 
>  طرق العلاج فى فترة الالتهاب  
> ...


دودي الف شكر يا حبيبتي علي الرد الوافي و الاهتمام الجميل منك  :hey:  وماشاء الله كتير ردوا عليك علي الموضوع ومعلشي بقي انا جيت متأخرة وبصراحة مش عارفة اقول حاجة تاني بعد الكلام الجميل اللي اتقال بس بجد فنانة و استاذة والف شكر مرة تانية وهجرب واقولك النتيجة شكرا :f:   :good:

----------


## دعاء ثابت

كنوز العفو حبيبتى واى سؤال تانى انا معاكى

----------


## دعاء ثابت

> دودو يا حبيبتي اولا عامله ايه واخبار بنت اختك تلاقيها مرعوبه من النتيجه طبعا   ربنا معاها يارب
> 
> ثانيا الموز باظ حضرتك خلاص وهاجيب غيرة  
> 
> ثالثا يا دودو مش هو دة المسك التاني كان فيه موز مهروس مش القشر وبرضه هجرب القشر دة شكله حلو برضه تسلم ايدك بس لو افتكرتي التاني تبقي جدعه  وحلوة جدا الوصف اللي تحت بتاعه الاسمرار دي 
> 
> واشكرك يا احلي دودو في قاعه المرأه


بطوطا ازيك بصى حبيبتى انا هكتبلك كل طرق ماسكات الموز واختارى بس عموما عايزة اقولك ان الموز فايدتة رهيبة جدا للبشرة والشعر
1 موزة + 2 معلقة لبن  اهرسيهم كويس جدا ويوضع على الوجة نصف ساعة 
دة تفتيح وترطيب
1 موزة +معلقة صغيرة جلسرين سايل يهرس ويوضع نصف ساعة
دة تفتيح ونعومة هايلة للبشرة الجافة وشديدة الجفاف وفى المصايف بعد التعرض للشمس
1 موزة + 1 معلقة لبن + 1 معلقة مية ورد
دة تفتيح وانعاش للبشرة الكامدة 
نصف موزة + معلقة ترمس مر مطحون + مية ورد اعجنيهم كويس ويوضع نصف ساعة
دة تفتيح وسنفرة هايلة للبشرة
1 موزة + معلقة نشا + مية ورد يعجن ويوضع نصف ساعة
دة تفتيح ويثبت الماكياج وهايل فى الخطوبة والزواج للعروسة 
بطاطا والله حبيبتى يمكن الى طلبت ماسك الموز كان لمشكلة معينة انتى قوليلى بتشتكى من اية وهقولك على الماسك المناسب ليكى  حبيبتى انا معاكى واى سؤال انا معاكى
بطاطا حبيبتى شكرا ليكى سؤالك على بنت اختى وعايزة اقولك ان احنا اللى مرعوبين وربنا يستر
اختك دعاء

----------


## totatoty

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته 
ازيك يا دودو اخبارك ايه 
عندى سؤال ممكن ؟
شوفى يا ستى انا شعرى بيقع منه كتير اوى  ::uff::  
ومش عارفه اعمل فيه ايه وكمان من يوم ما قصته 
حلف ميطولش تانى  ::'(:  وكمان تقيل من فوق لكن خفيف
من تحت زى ما يكون شعر بيطول وشعر لا 
اعمل ايه قولى لى 
شكرا ليكى يادودو :f:   :f:

----------


## دعاء ثابت

> السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته 
> ازيك يا دودو اخبارك ايه 
> عندى سؤال ممكن ؟
> شوفى يا ستى انا شعرى بيقع منه كتير اوى  
> ومش عارفه اعمل فيه ايه وكمان من يوم ما قصته 
> حلف ميطولش تانى  وكمان تقيل من فوق لكن خفيف
> من تحت زى ما يكون شعر بيطول وشعر لا 
> اعمل ايه قولى لى 
> شكرا ليكى يادودو


وعليكم السلام حبيبة قلبى ازيك يا توتا عاملة اية يارب تكونى بخير وشكرا ليكى حبيبة قلبى
معلش يا قمر موضوع الشعر عايز صبر شوية وعايزين نبدا كدة كورس بسيط جدا مع بعض وانا هخترلك حاجات بسيطة بس بتجيب مفعول جميل معلش بقى هتتعبى معايا بس الفايدة هايلة لان الشعر تاج المراة ومن غير اهتمام التاج دة بيختفى
بصى حبيبتى فى عشب هايل اسمة الكثيرا فوايدة جهنمية للشعر انا حبيت اقولك علية كمعلومة يعنى لو ليكى حد مسافر برة ممكن يجبهولك لانة عندنا غالى جدا جدا الكيلو ب500 جنية ولازم علشان الكورس نشترى كيلو بس خدى بالك هو فى منة نوعين نوع اصلى للشعر وهو زى قطع جوز الهند او زى الاظافر البيضا والنوع الضار مايل للزرقة انا حبيت اقولك المعلومة دى بس والله الكورس اللى هقولك علية نتايجة هايلة برضة 
المهم احنا عايزين زيت زيتون اصلى وزيت خروع اصلى وخدى شوية النصايح دى الاول 
1) عدم تمشيط الشعر وهو مبلول لانة بيكون فى اضعف حالاتة
2) ابعدى تماما عن السشوار والمكواة طول فترة العلاج واهى فرصة احنا فى الاجازة 
3) بلاش ربط الشعر جامد بالتوكة خليها استك بسيط وخلى شعرك ديل حصان على حريتة
4)كل يوم بالليل سرحى شعرك فى كل اتجاة لتنشيط الدورة الدموية وياريت تجيبى مشط خشب لان المشط البلاستك بيبعت شحنات كهربية بتضعف الشعرة وتخليها تقع 
  ( طريقة الكورس)
1) غيرى الشامبو بتاعك وهاتى شامبو خفيف زى جونسون للاطفال وفضى منة شوية وحطى فية 2معلقة زيت زيتون + 1 بيضة مضروبة ورجيهم جيدا ورجيهم ايضا عند كل استخدام
2)مزج زيت الزيتون + زيت الخروع فى زجاجة زجاج وعند الاستخدام سخنى مية وحطى الزجاجة فيها علشان الزيت يدفا واعملى تدليك لشعرك بالزيت دة كل يوم 10 دقايق وبعدين البسى بونية او كيس بلاستك لمدة ساعة ومررى السشوار ولو معندكيش هاتى فوطة وحطيها فى مية سخنة ولفى شعرك بيها 
3) ابتعدى عن الماء الساخن لانة مضر جدا للشعر وبعدين اشطفى شعرك بالمية الفاترة بس من الزيت 
4) نعمل حمام مايونيز مرتين فى الاسبوع هاتى برطمانالمايونيز وخدى منة شوية وادعكى شعرك ودلكية كويس والبسى بونية ساعة ونفس القصة اللى فاتت والمرتين دول بس اغسلى بشامبو 
5) هاتى الجلسرين السايل ودفية وادهنى شعرك منة مع التدليك لفروة الراس كويس جدا مرتين فى الاسبوع واعملى نفس القصة السابقة والمرتين دول اشطفى بمية بس 
6) هاتى عشب اسمة الأس من عند العطار وخلية يطحنة زى البودرة او اطحنية انتى هاتى منة 5 ملاعق واعجنية زى الحنة بمية دافية وحطى علية 2 معلقة زيت زيتون وحطية زى الحنة يوم فى الاسبوع نبات الأس رهيب بيكثف الشعر ويطولة جدا وناس كتير متعرفش فوايدة البسى بونية ساعتين واغسلى شعرك بالشامبو والبلسم 
7)يوم فى الاسبوع تحطى على شعرك زبادى بايت او منتهى الصلاحية والبسى بونية واشطفى شعرك
توتا اوعدك بعد شهر ونصف مش هتصدقى نفسك بس المهم الدافع وخلى ثقتك فى ربنا وسمى قبل كل حاجة وخدى بالك قلة شرب الماء بتضعف الشعر لان الشعر ترطيبة الداخلى اهم من الخارجى حبيبتى متكسليش انا معاكى خطوة خطوة ولو حاجة لقتيها مش موجودة او غالية تعالى هنغيرها فى بديل كتير المهم عايزاكى طول ماانتى قاعدة باطراف صوابعك تعملى تدليك لفروة الراس لمدة 10 دقايق التدليك دة جميل جدا كانك بتصحصحى البصيلات بتاعة الشعر 
وعايزاكى تردى عليا فى السؤالين دول عندك قشرة ولا لا وشعرك خفيف من الامام ولا لا ومستنياكى 
اختك دعاء

----------


## totatoty

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته 
مش عارفه اشكرك ازاى يا دعاء بجد الموضوع داه عملى مشكله 
اه عندى قشره وهى كمان جربت معاها كل حاجه 
وباذن الله هجيب كل اللى انتى قولتى لى عليه 
بس قولى لى ايه اسم العشب اللى اجيبه من بره علشان اختى نزله 
اخر الاسبوع تجيبه معاها وهى جايه 
وجزاكى الله كل خير يا حبيبتى 
 :f2:   :f2:

----------


## دعاء ثابت

> السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته 
> مش عارفه اشكرك ازاى يا دعاء بجد الموضوع داه عملى مشكله 
> اه عندى قشره وهى كمان جربت معاها كل حاجه 
> وباذن الله هجيب كل اللى انتى قولتى لى عليه 
> بس قولى لى ايه اسم العشب اللى اجيبه من بره علشان اختى نزله 
> اخر الاسبوع تجيبه معاها وهى جايه 
> وجزاكى الله كل خير يا حبيبتى


توتا حبيبتى بالنسبة للقشر اطحنى اربع اقراص اسبرين وحطيها فى زجاجة الشامبو  والشطفة الاخيرة لشعرك حطى معلقة خل دا هيخلى الشر يختفى باذن الله 
حبيبتى العشب اسمة ( الكثيرا )  وخدى بالك اوصفلها النوع اللى قلتلك علية علشان متشتريش النوع الضار
وتسلميلى يا توتا واى سؤال ليكى انا حاضرة ط
اختك دعاء

----------


## أنفـــــال

* بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم .. 
دودو بعد اذنك عندي سؤال .. 
عاوزة حاجة عشان تريح البشرة بعد يوم كامل شغل .. 
يعني لو فيه تونيك او ماسك يومي خفيف عشان يعوض السوايل و الزيوت اللي البشرة فقدتها طول اليوم .. 
و عشان البشرة ترتاح شوية من الاتربة و الشمس و كدة .. 
عندك طلبي يا دودو ؟؟*

----------


## KOKYPOTY

حبيبتي دود  ازيك يا قمر
وحشتيني جدا
بس كنت مشغوله في الشغل
دودو كنت عايزه اسألك عن حاجه بالنسبه للشعر
انا شعري بيطول بالعافيه ..... بالعافيه جدا جدا جدا  ::'(:  
جربت زيت اسمه زيت الحيه من عند حراز ... بصراحه زيت كويس قوي خلى شعري ينعم وطول شويه الحمد لله ... شويه صغيرين جدا جدا جدا
و قريت وصفتك بتاعت نبات الاس و بصراحه دخلت مزاجي  :good:  
المهم يا دكتورة الجميلات 
انا كنت عايزه وصفات ( خاصه جدا لصاحبتك بوتي )  عشان نفسي شعري يطول بقى  ::'(:  
ويا ريت تكون سهله و متوفره و ماتكونش بتنشف الشعر ( عشان هو مش ناقص ) هههههههه
وعايزه اعرف ايه رأيك في زيت الحيه وهل اكرره تاني والا لأ ؟؟؟؟
انا على فكره شعري مقصف شويه من اطرافه و تقريبا كده بيبقى عادي في الشتاء و جاف في الصيف
مش عارفه بس هو بيبقى حلو لما بحطله كريم بعد الشاور و بعد ما بلفه طاقيه 
وساعات بيجيله قشره وساعات لا
( ايه رأيك يا دكتوره في الوصف الدقيق ده ؟؟؟؟ )  :good:  
هاستنى ردك ... 
و متشكره جدا يا قمر على نصائحك الغاليه 
و جزاك الله عن كل المنتدى خير الجزاء
اختك بوتي  :4:   ::h::

----------


## دعاء ثابت

> * بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم .. 
> دودو بعد اذنك عندي سؤال .. 
> عاوزة حاجة عشان تريح البشرة بعد يوم كامل شغل .. 
> يعني لو فيه تونيك او ماسك يومي خفيف عشان يعوض السوايل و الزيوت اللي البشرة فقدتها طول اليوم .. 
> و عشان البشرة ترتاح شوية من الاتربة و الشمس و كدة .. 
> عندك طلبي يا دودو ؟؟*


الغالية انفال رقيقة المنتدى سؤالك جميل جدا تعرفى ان البشرة بتفقد حوالى 200 مل من الماء يوميا ولازم الترطيب حتى لا يؤدى ذلك الى جفاف البشرة ودة بيكون عن طريق شرب الماء بكثرة والسوايل لان الترطيب الداخلى اهم من الرطيب الخارجى وهناك عدة طرق بسيطة تستطيعين بها ان تعوضى ما فقدتة البشرة بعد يوم شاق واحب اقولك انة لازم الاهتمام بتنضيف البشرة جيدا لان التراب والقاذورات التى تلتصق بالبشرة هى ماتسد المسام وتسبب فى ظهور البقع والحبوب وكمود البشرة وبهتانها وهناك عدة طرق بسيطة اختارى افضلها
 :1:  اولا  :1:  
الابتعاد التام عن الصابون العادى والذى يدمر البشرة على المدى البعيد فهل تعرفى ان الصابونة العادية تحتوى على 15% احماض قلوية وكيماوية وهو مالاتستطيع بشرة الوجة تحملة لان بشرة الوجة اضعف من بشرة الجسم
 :1:  ثانيا :1:  
التدليك الليلى لبشرة الوجة لمدة دقيقتين فهذا حافز مهم جدا للبشرة الكامدة طيلة اليوم ويؤدى هذا التدليك الى فائدة هايلة للبشرة والاوردة مما يؤدى الى تحسين لونها وتنشيط خلاياها وتخلصها من السموم 
 :y:  طرق التنضيف اليومية
1) استخدام صابون طبى او صابون زيت الزيتون او الجلسرين انا بستخدم صابون دوف هايل جدا للبشرة وكمان مفيد جدا فى ازالة الماكياج برقة ولا يحتوى على احماض قلوية وممكن تستخدمى غسول دوف السايل كمان هايل او غسول نيتروجينا ولو انى افضل دوف 
2) والصابون موجود على وجهك اعملى السر بتاعى دة وهتشوفى النتيجة وعايزاكى تردى عليا وادخلى جربى دلوقتى حطى اربع نقط صغيرة معجون اسنان على الخدين والذقن والجبها على رغوة الصابون وادعكى الوجة لمدة دقيقتين بالصابون والمعجون وهتلاقى نتيجة تخضك هتحسى بشرتك بتتنفس والمسام كلها خرجت القاذورات ولون البشرة ورد والدم اندفع جدا متخفيش من المعجون مبيضرش خالص
3) نبات السدر المطحون بعد غسل الوجة بالصابون خدى شوية صغيرة فى كف اليد وضعى علية قليل من الماء وادعكى وشك هتلاقى نتيجة فورية وهايلة والسدر هايل للتخلص من بقع الشمس وتفتيح وتنضيف البشرة
4) بعد غسل الوجة اتركى الرغوة على الوجة وضعى القليل من السكر فى يدك وادهنى الوجة بها مع الرغوة السكر جميل جدا ياانفال بيخلص البشرة من كل القاذورات 
5) ابسط الطرق واجملها ونتيجتة هايلة بعد غسل الوجة ادهنية بزيت الزيتون الدافى بسيط جدا واتركية حتى الصباح
6) زيت جنين القمح ممتاز بس حاولى تبعدية عن محيط العين لانة بيحرق جدا لو لامس العينبرغم انة هايل وممتاز ويرطب الوجة ويمنع ظهور التجاعيد تماما مع الاستمرار
7) تونيك ماء الورد الطبيعى من احسن المرطبات المنعشة للبشرة وطريقتة هاتى خمس وردات حمر وريحتهم نفاذة واغليهم غلوة واحدة فى 3 كوب ماء واتركيهم منقوعين وبعدين صفيهم وحطية فى زجاجة زجاج لازم زجاج علشان البلاستك بيتفاعل وامسحى وشك كل يوم بالقطنة
8) لوشن الخيار والبابونج وقشر البطيخ تحفة هما كمان اعصريهم وصفيهم واستخدمية زى ماء الورد
9) احسن الطرق كلها وهى اللبن اللبن مرطب ومنظف فتاك للبشرة امسحى الوجة بالقطنة ابتدا من الرقبة مع شد البشرة لاعلى بحركة دائرية حتى الوجة كامل هتلاقى كل قاذورات المسام خرجت ونضفت تماما واللبن مفعولة جميل فى التفتيح كمان 
10) خدى الماسك دة واستخدمية كل يوم رقيق وبسيط وهايل هيجيب نتيجة جميلة وميضرش البشرة زى الماسكات اللى لازم تتعمل مرتين بس
معلقة دقيق + 2 معلقتين لبن + نصف معلقة صغيرة زيت زيتون او لوز او جلسرين سايل وضعية ربع ساعة واشطفى الوجة
انفال يارب اكون كتبتلك كلة بالتفصيل وعجبك اختارى حاجة منهم وجربيها واى سؤال انا معاكى وشكرا لمرورك يا قمر
اختك دعاء

----------


## دعاء ثابت

> حبيبتي دود  ازيك يا قمر
> وحشتيني جدا
> بس كنت مشغوله في الشغل
> دودو كنت عايزه اسألك عن حاجه بالنسبه للشعر
> انا شعري بيطول بالعافيه ..... بالعافيه جدا جدا جدا  
> جربت زيت اسمه زيت الحيه من عند حراز ... بصراحه زيت كويس قوي خلى شعري ينعم وطول شويه الحمد لله ... شويه صغيرين جدا جدا جدا
> و قريت وصفتك بتاعت نبات الاس و بصراحه دخلت مزاجي  
> المهم يا دكتورة الجميلات 
> انا كنت عايزه وصفات ( خاصه جدا لصاحبتك بوتي )  عشان نفسي شعري يطول بقى  
> ...


الغالية كوكى بوتى ازيك يا قمر عاملة اية بصى حبيبتى انا جاوبت على سؤالك فى نفس الصفحة فوق لبطاطا والجديد عن زيت الحية هو زيت حلو ومفيد للشعر بس لازم الاهتمام معاة لوحدة مش كفاية اهم حاجة تدليك فروة الراس يوميا لمدة 10 دقايق لتنشيط البصيلات وتحفيزها بعيد عن الخمول علشان الشعر يطول ويقل سقوطة وبالنسبة للطاقية انا مبفضلهاش لانها بتقصف الشعر برغم ان ناس كتير بتشكر فيها بس بتضعف الشعر جدا وحبيبة قلبى اقرى ردى على بطاطا فى موضوع الشعر واى استفسار انا معاكى ومتغبيش عننا كتير يا قمر ومتقلقيش اصبرى بس على الحاجات دى وشعرك هيبقى زى الفل ان شاء الله 
اختك دعاء

----------


## enir

السلام عليكم يا دودو
حبيبتى معلش عايزه اقولك ان شعرى مقصف جدا جدا من كل ناحيه بالرغم من ان فتلته ناعمه و هو طرى بس المشكله انه بيطول على الفاضى و بعدين من قدام كده بدا يدخل على جوه مش اوى بس بدا غير انه من الجناب خفيف جدا بصى من الاخر انا كل ما اشوف شعرى و الحاله اللى وصله احس انى هابقى مش فيا شعر خالص وبعدين وقت خطوبتى عملته هاى ليتس بعدها بدا يتقصف اكتر و يقع و يموج و كل ما الفه بالرول مش بينفع فيه حاجه فانا ان شاء الله هاجرب الطريقه دى و يارب تجيب نتيجه معايا 
و تسلمى يا توكا و جزاك الله عنا كل خير

----------


## enir

::-s:   علاج سواد الابط ::-s:  
استخدام مرهم كينا كومب لمدة 5 ايام فى الشهر مرتين يوميا ووضع زرات بسيطة كل مرة
دهن الابط بنصف لمونة وشطفها بعد 10 دقايق 
وضع جلسرين سايل مضاف الية نصف لمونة 
او استخدام خلطة الجليسوليد مع اللمون والخل
 :Love:   :Love:  دودو طب انا كنت باستخدم مرهم كينا كومب علشان كان عندى التهاب تحت الباط و ده غالبا بيحصلى فى الصيف فعالج الالتهاب و الاسمرار لسه زى ماهو
و ايه خلطه الجليسوليد دى 
حبيبتى معلش لو فيها غلاسه شويه انا مش فاهمه ( 5 ايام فى الشهر مرتين يوميا ووضع زرات بسيطة كل مرة ) يعنى ال5 مرات ورا بعض و زرات بسيطه دى يعنى حبه قليله و دهن اللمونه ده بعد المرهم
ميرسى جدا يا دودو و تسلمى يا قمر :Love:

----------


## دعاء ثابت

> علاج سواد الابط 
> استخدام مرهم كينا كومب لمدة 5 ايام فى الشهر مرتين يوميا ووضع زرات بسيطة كل مرة
> دهن الابط بنصف لمونة وشطفها بعد 10 دقايق 
> وضع جلسرين سايل مضاف الية نصف لمونة 
> او استخدام خلطة الجليسوليد مع اللمون والخل
>   دودو طب انا كنت باستخدم مرهم كينا كومب علشان كان عندى التهاب تحت الباط و ده غالبا بيحصلى فى الصيف فعالج الالتهاب و الاسمرار لسه زى ماهو
> و ايه خلطه الجليسوليد دى 
> حبيبتى معلش لو فيها غلاسه شويه انا مش فاهمه ( 5 ايام فى الشهر مرتين يوميا ووضع زرات بسيطة كل مرة ) يعنى ال5 مرات ورا بعض و زرات بسيطه دى يعنى حبه قليله و دهن اللمونه ده بعد المرهم
> ميرسى جدا يا دودو و تسلمى يا قمر


عروستنا القمر ازيك عاملة اية بصى يا جميل الخمس ايام وراء بعض فعلا وزرات بسيطة يعنى تحطى حجم البسلة الصغيرة على طرف ايدك وتدهنى مرتين الكينا كومب بيقضى على مسببات الالتهاب يعنى مش هنخاف من الاحتكاك بس متكتريش لانة فية نسبة كورتيزون
والايام الخمسة فى وسط اليوم ادهنى اللمونة واشطفى وبالليل تحطى كريم تانى
بالنسبة لخلطة الجليسوليد دا حبيبتى كريم بيتباع فى الصيدليات علبتة حمرا ومكتوب عليها من فوق على الغطا كلمة اصلى هو العلبة الكبيرة ب11 جنية هو عبارة عن جلسرين جامد ولانولين هيعجبك جدا بتجيبى العلبة وتشيلى منها شوية صغيرة وتحطى عصير نص اللمونة والخل وتقلبيهم كويس دى هتعجبك جدا جدا كمان للركب والاكواع هايلة جدا
ولا يهمك يا قمر انا موجودة واى استفسار تانى انا معاكى
اختك دعاء

----------


## أنفـــــال

شكراً على إجابتك يا دعاء .. 
أنا فعلاً باستعمل صابون نباتي هندي .. مش عارفة موجود في مصر و لا لأ .. 
الصابون دة مش داخله اي مواد كيميائية و هو عبارة عن مجموعة من الزيوت و قاعدته الصابونية هي زيت جوز الهند بدلا من المواد الكيميائية .. و اسمه medimix
و باحاول فعلا اواظب على استعمال ماء الورد اكثر من مرة يومياً. 
غير اني في المكتب باستعمل مناديل جونسون آند جونسون بتاعت البشرة .. لأن بشرتي دهنية .
شكراً يا دودو  :: 
جزاك الله خيراً.

----------


## ديدي

ماشاء الله يادودو
المركز شغال كويس جدااا
بالتوفيق دايما يا قمر
تسجيل حضور ومرور سريع

----------


## daria

سلام كبير اوي لدودو
تنترارا تنرتراراراراارارا تنراراراراراار تم تم  :hey:   :hey:   :hey:  

بجد يا دودو انا جربت حدوتة قوالب التلج اللى فيها قشر البطيخ دي ووكانت جامدة جدا جدا  :y:  

احييك بشدة 
وميرسي ليكي خالص :f2:  
استني بقى خدي اللوجو بتاع بموت فيك دة " انا اللى مسمياه كدة " ::k::  
دمتِ بود
إيمان

----------


## دعاء ثابت

> شكراً على إجابتك يا دعاء .. 
> أنا فعلاً باستعمل صابون نباتي هندي .. مش عارفة موجود في مصر و لا لأ .. 
> الصابون دة مش داخله اي مواد كيميائية و هو عبارة عن مجموعة من الزيوت و قاعدته الصابونية هي زيت جوز الهند بدلا من المواد الكيميائية .. و اسمه medimix
> و باحاول فعلا اواظب على استعمال ماء الورد اكثر من مرة يومياً. 
> غير اني في المكتب باستعمل مناديل جونسون آند جونسون بتاعت البشرة .. لأن بشرتي دهنية .
> شكراً يا دودو 
> جزاك الله خيراً.


تمام يا انفال كدة كويس جدا هطلب منك بقى انك ممكن تستخدمى اى ماسك من ماسكات التلج لانة بينشط الدورة الدموية جدا وكويس انك بتستخدمى صابون اعشاب ومية الورد هايلة بس زودى التلج ممكن قشر البطيخ او البقدونس او البرتقال صدقينى هتحسى بفرق شاسع جدا جدا
وتسلميلى يا قمر
اختك دعاء
انفال نسيت اقولك انك لازم تستخدمى زيت زيتون او لوز او زيت جنين القمح ولو مرة فى الاسبوع حتى لاتجف البشرة على المدى البعيد وتظهر التجاعيد ادهنى وشك بسيط جدا قبل النوم والصبح اغسلى وشك عادى جدا لازم لازم الزيوت مهمة جدا للبشرة حتى ولو دهنية علشان فى فرق بين دهون البشرة وبين الزيوت الملينة والمانعة للتجاعيد

----------


## دعاء ثابت

> ماشاء الله يادودو
> المركز شغال كويس جدااا
> بالتوفيق دايما يا قمر
> تسجيل حضور ومرور سريع


تسلميلى يا ديدى وشكرا لمرورك الجميل حبيبة قلبى وفى انتظارك دايما 
اختك دعاء

----------


## دعاء ثابت

> سلام كبير اوي لدودو
> تنترارا تنرتراراراراارارا تنراراراراراار تم تم    
> 
> بجد يا دودو انا جربت حدوتة قوالب التلج اللى فيها قشر البطيخ دي ووكانت جامدة جدا جدا  
> 
> احييك بشدة 
> وميرسي ليكي خالص 
> استني بقى خدي اللوجو بتاع بموت فيك دة " انا اللى مسمياه كدة " 
> دمتِ بود
> إيمان


ازيك يا ايمان منورة حبيبة قلبى وتسلميلى على اجدع سلام دة واجدع لوجو حبيبتى اى سؤال او وصفة ليكى انا معاكى 
اختك الكبيرة دعاء

----------


## دعاء ثابت

> السلام عليكم ........
> نور الاسراء ازيك كنتى طلبتى منى حاجة لتخفيف الشعر بعد ازالتة وكنتى عايزة تعرفى فى مصر بنستخدم نفس طريقتكم فى ازالة الشعر ولا لا هى نفس الطريقة حبيبة قلبى بس مع اختلاف الاسماء يعنى نفس المكونات الماء والسكر والليمون عموما انا اتكلمت على طريقة منهم ودة رابط الموضوع
>  طريقة تحفة لتخفيف شعر الجسمhttp://www.egyptsons.com/misr/showthread.php?t=52572
> والطريقة التانية 
>  هاتى نبات السعد من عند العطار حطى 6 ملاعق كبيرة على كوبين ماء واغليهم وبعدين اتركيهم منقوعين يوم كامل وصفى المية وخديها وحطيها فى زجاجة وبعد ما تزيلى الشعر ادهنى جسمك منها مرتين فى اليوم والنبات الباقى بعد ما تصفية مترمهوش هاتى علبة كريم  يفضل دوف وشيلى نصفها واخلطى تفل نبات السعد معاها فى العلبة وادهنى جسمك بيها كدة عندك كريم السعد ولوسيون السعد هيجيبوا معاكى نتيجة كويسة بس انا افضل الطريقة الاولى وعن تجربة دة لتخفيف الشعر وبعد فترة بتلاقية بيختفى
> المهم انك بعد ازالة الشعر متغسليش بالمية ادهنى زيت زيتون لمدة ساعة لان المسام بتبقى مفتوحة والمية بتساعد على ظهور الشعر تحت الجلد 
>  وفى عدة طرق لتخفيف الم ازالة الشعر منها تمرير قطعة تلج على المنطقة بيعمل على تخديرها 
>  استخدمى ماء مدوب فية سكر وادهنى المنطقة واتركية ينشف 
>  دوبى خميرة فى شوية ماء وادهنى المنطقة لغاية ما تنشف وبعدين زيلى الشعر
> ...


الغالتيتين كوكى بوتى ونور الاسراء دة الرد بتاع الطريقة التانية لتخفيف شعر الجسم بااستعمال نبات السعد
واى استفسار انا معاكم

----------


## دعاء ثابت

عروسة المنتدى اينار 
حبيبتى عايزة اقولك على كريم هايل جدا ليكى يادوب تلحقى تستخدمية وتشوفى الجمال بتاعة دا هيريحك بسرعة من اسمرار بعض المناطق فى الجسم وبرضة بنات المنتدى الحلوين يقدروا يستخدموة انا عن نفسى بستخدمة مرة فى الشهر بجانب خلطة كريم الدوف دى يوم بعد يوم وكل اسبوع بستعمل الحمام المغربى 
بس الكريم دة هتفرحى بية جدا دا غير انة من اعشاب طبيعية بس لازم تجيبى الاصلى منة هو كريم العروسة بيتباع عند حراز الاصلى بس يعنى حراز اللى فى الازهر هو علبة 300 مللى مرسوم عليها عروسة بفستان فرح ب15 جنية بس اوعى تشترية من اى مكان تانى علشان انا اشتريتة وطلع مغشوش دا غير انة بيتباع فى مناطق تانى ب25 ومش الاصلى كمان 
المهم تدهنى الكريم فى المناطق الغامقة لمدة ساعة وبعدين فى الحمام تدهنى باقى جسمك وتقفى لمدة من عشر دقايق لربع ساعة فى الفترة دى حطى اى ماسك على وشك وبعدين بللى الليفة وادعكى جسمك كلة وبعدين ادخلى تحت الدوش واتفرجى على النتيجة الجميلة جدا واعمليها مرة فى الاسبوع لمدة شهر ونصف قبل الزواج يعنى اشترى علبتين بالاضافة لخلطة الدوف يوم بعد يوم علشان ترطيب وتلميع ونضافة الجسم 
اينار حبيبتى يالة يا عروسة شدى حيلك واى استفسار تانى انا معاكى 
اختك دعاء

----------


## aynad

وصفات هايلة يا دودو
عايزين بأة حاجة للاشف ههههههههههههههه

----------


## enir

دعاء والله العظيم انا مش عارفه اقولك ايه
انتى فظيعه بمعنى الكلمه 
يا حبيبه قلبى ربنا يباركلك و ميرسى جدا انك فكرانى على طول . على فكره انا شقتى فى المعادى و كنت عايزه اقولك من بدرى بس كنت بنسى و بمناسبه الكوافير مش حد غيرك ان شاء الله هيقلى عليه و يا ريت تبعتيلى الميل بتاعك علشان ابعتلك صور الخطوبه و الحمد لله يمكن الفرح يتاجل شويه جت من عند ربنا
بصى انا هارغى معاكى شويه و مش عايزاكى تزهقى منى  و هاسالك على شويه حاجات
اولا نهال عملت ايه ؟
و معلش يا دعاء لو مش هاتقل عليكى ممكن تقوليلى ابدا بايه يعنى مش عارفه ابدا بشعرى و لا جسمى ولا اعالج المناطق الغامقه و كل ما احس انى لازم اعمل كل ده بحس بتعب و كل ما بشوف ان كل ده فيا بحس بتعب نفسى
و بعدين يا دعاء انا بشتغل من الساعه 10 لحد الساعه 7 و طبعا مش بخلص 7 ابدا يعنى ممكن 8 او 8:30
فا مش عايزه اقولك انى ببقى راجعه ميته مش متخيله انى ممكن اعمل اى حاجه بس هاحاول و الله لانى و الله يا دعاء مش عارفه ايه اللى حصلى مكان الصلاه لاقيت ركبى اغمقت بعد ما كان لونها وردى وانا الحمد لله بشرتى فاتحه و شويه و لاقت تحت الباط و شو يه لاقيت الكارثه شعرى  بس اولا و اخيرا الحمد لله
كله يهون علشاتى اولا و علشانه ثانيا هههههههههههه
و معلش يا دعاء انا سالت على حراز قالولى انه عند مديريه امن القاهره هو ده و ياريت لو كان مش هوه تقوليلى العنوان علشان عايزه انزله اشترى كل الحاجات مره واحده انا على فكره مش جربت اى حاجه غير المعجون مع الصابون تحفه بكل المقاييس بس للاسف انا بستخدم صابون عادى ( مش عايزاكى تزعلى انا و الله فى نيتى اعمل كل الحاجات بس لما اشترى الحاجه بتاعه الماسكات اللى عجبانى )
و معلش يا دعاء كنتى كاتبه ماسك كان عاجبنى موت بتاع قشر البطيخ لما اقطعه اد عقله الصباع بس مش عايزه اقولك انى كنت بقراه و انا نايمه و الله حتى مش عارفه قريته فين فانا عايزه الحق علشان ماما حاطه بطيخه فى التلاجه و قولتلها مش ترمى القشر  و ضحكت عليا فاخيفه ترميه هههههههههههه
اخر حاجه و معلش و الله على الصداع ده و الرغى ده كله انا بموت فيكى انتى و ايناد هيه تحفه  انتى ردك عليها فظيع انا ساعات بدخل علشان اقرى انتوا بتبعتوا ايه لبعض دعاء و الله انا مش رغايه خالص بس مش عارفه 
كان فى حاجات عايزه اسالك عليها فمعلش 
و ميرسى جدا جدا جدا جدا نفسى اعرف اوصلك باى شكل علشان اشكرك بنفسى  انا على فكره مش عندى اخوات بنات و و الله لو كان عندى مش كنت هاحس كده من ناحيتها ربنا يخليكى لينا و معلش على تعبك معانا 
دعاء معلش نسيت اقولك حاجه مهمه جدا انا اسمى ايمان و بحب اسم ايمى جدا 
معلش بقى رغايه صح

----------


## KOKYPOTY

ازيك يا دعاء عامله ايه  ....
اولا كنت عايزه اشكرك على ردك عليا
ثانيا كنتي قلتي لايمي على كريم العروسه من عند حراز لتفتيح المناطق السمراء
لو استعملته مرتين في الاسبوع عشان نتيجه اسرع يبقى فيه منه ضرر ؟؟؟؟؟
و هل ممكن استعمله لكل المناطف السمراء بدون قلق  ؟؟؟؟؟
وايه كمان ممكن استعمله يجيب معايا نتيجه سريعه ...
متشكره جدا يا صديقتي العزيزه دعاء 
 ومعلش تاعبينك معانا 
 :f2:

----------


## aynad

دودومن فضلك عايزين كل الوصفات الجديدة تكون خارج المركز
وخصصي الاسئلة تكون في المركز بس
وكلنا اكيد عايزين كدة 
علشان منتلغبطش

----------


## دعاء ثابت

> وصفات هايلة يا دودو
> عايزين بأة حاجة للاشف ههههههههههههههه


بصى يا ندود طبعا فى حاجات هايلة للقشف المهم نص كوب مية نار + نص كوب كلور وتدهنى رجلك كل يوم بالليل وهتشوفى نتيجة تحفة مش هتلاقى جلد اصلا  ::evil::   ::evil::   ::evil::   ::evil::   ::evil::   ::evil::   ::evil::   ::evil::   ::evil::   ::evil::   ::evil::  
يالة جربى بسرعة

----------


## دعاء ثابت

> دعاء والله العظيم انا مش عارفه اقولك ايه
> انتى فظيعه بمعنى الكلمه 
> يا حبيبه قلبى ربنا يباركلك و ميرسى جدا انك فكرانى على طول . على فكره انا شقتى فى المعادى و كنت عايزه اقولك من بدرى بس كنت بنسى و بمناسبه الكوافير مش حد غيرك ان شاء الله هيقلى عليه و يا ريت تبعتيلى الميل بتاعك علشان ابعتلك صور الخطوبه و الحمد لله يمكن الفرح يتاجل شويه جت من عند ربنا
> بصى انا هارغى معاكى شويه و مش عايزاكى تزهقى منى  و هاسالك على شويه حاجات
> اولا نهال عملت ايه ؟
> و معلش يا دعاء لو مش هاتقل عليكى ممكن تقوليلى ابدا بايه يعنى مش عارفه ابدا بشعرى و لا جسمى ولا اعالج المناطق الغامقه و كل ما احس انى لازم اعمل كل ده بحس بتعب و كل ما بشوف ان كل ده فيا بحس بتعب نفسى
> و بعدين يا دعاء انا بشتغل من الساعه 10 لحد الساعه 7 و طبعا مش بخلص 7 ابدا يعنى ممكن 8 او 8:30
> فا مش عايزه اقولك انى ببقى راجعه ميته مش متخيله انى ممكن اعمل اى حاجه بس هاحاول و الله لانى و الله يا دعاء مش عارفه ايه اللى حصلى مكان الصلاه لاقيت ركبى اغمقت بعد ما كان لونها وردى وانا الحمد لله بشرتى فاتحه و شويه و لاقت تحت الباط و شو يه لاقيت الكارثه شعرى  بس اولا و اخيرا الحمد لله
> كله يهون علشاتى اولا و علشانه ثانيا هههههههههههه
> ...


ايمى حبيبة قلبى ازيك بصى ياقمر انتى مش رغاية ولا حاجة حبيبتى انا عارفة انك قلقانة بصى اولا حراز اللى قلتى علية هو دة فعلا ورا مديرية الامن وبالنسبة للبطيخ انتى هتشيلى الجزء الاحمر خالص وتخلى الابيض والاخضر وتضربيهم فى الخلاط مع مية ورد وتفيهم كويس والاحسن ليكى بعد ماتصفية تحطية فى قوالب تلج وتمررية على وشك لغاية ما يسيح
بصى حبيبة قلبى هبعتلك الايميل على الخاص انا بفتحة كدة ساعتين تلاتة هستناكى بعد 8 عشان الشغل 
وهنعمل جدول مع بعض عشان شعرك وجسمك وهاقولك تشتر اية من عند حراز 
ويا حبيبة قلبى انا يشرفنى انى اكون اختك والف مبروك مقدما يا ايمى وربنا يسعدك يارب

----------


## دعاء ثابت

> ازيك يا دعاء عامله ايه  ....
> اولا كنت عايزه اشكرك على ردك عليا
> ثانيا كنتي قلتي لايمي على كريم العروسه من عند حراز لتفتيح المناطق السمراء
> لو استعملته مرتين في الاسبوع عشان نتيجه اسرع يبقى فيه منه ضرر ؟؟؟؟؟
> و هل ممكن استعمله لكل المناطف السمراء بدون قلق  ؟؟؟؟؟
> وايه كمان ممكن استعمله يجيب معايا نتيجه سريعه ...
> متشكره جدا يا صديقتي العزيزه دعاء 
>  ومعلش تاعبينك معانا


كوكى بوتى ازيك يا قمر عاملة اية حبيبة قلبى كريم العروسة كويس وعادى تستعملية  اللى عايزاة بس انا بفضل مرة فى الاسبوع ونستخدم خلطة الدوف باقى الاسبوع عشان بتنعم الجسم جدا وبتلمعة للعروسة جدا 
بس حبيبتى براحتك ممكن تستخدميها بس خدى بالك لو مرتين كدة هنشترى منها كتير بس عادى شوفى انتى عايزة اية واحكيلى وهنعمل جدول سوا زى ايمى 
ولا يهمك حبيبة قلبى مفيش اى تعب احنا اخوات 
اختك دعاء

----------


## دعاء ثابت

> دودومن فضلك عايزين كل الوصفات الجديدة تكون خارج المركز
> وخصصي الاسئلة تكون في المركز بس
> وكلنا اكيد عايزين كدة 
> علشان منتلغبطش


اة والله يا ندود انا هاقول لبوكى ارجع انزل المواضيع لوحدها لان انا اللى بقيت اتلخبط

----------


## KOKYPOTY

ازيك يا دعاء ...
انتي زعلانه مني والا حاجه ؟؟؟؟ ::'(:  
انتي مارديتيش عليا  :l:  
هوا انتي مش عايزاني ابقى اختك ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ ::$:  
والا انا ضايقتك بأسئلتي ؟؟؟؟؟
عموما انا تاني عايزه نكون اصدقاء يا دعاء .. يا ريت تعتبريني اختك انا كمان زي ايمان   ::  
لو وافقتي و اعتبرتيني زي اختك ...  ممكن تبقي تعمليلي جدول زي الي هتعمليه لأيمي  :Qm:  
اصل انا كمان ربنا يسهل و اتجوز قريب  :Yarab:  
بس ادعيلي  ::  
و يارب تكوني مش بتضايقي مني يا دعاء ... و بجد نفسي تكون اصحاب  ::  
اختك 
بوتي

----------


## KOKYPOTY

دعاء ميرسي جدا جدا يا حبيبة قلبي ::  
انا ماكنتش لحقت اشوف ردك عليا  ::  
انتي بجد تحفه و زوق و أنا فعلا يشرفني نكون اصحاب  :Phearts:

----------


## konouz

*[frame="7 80"]دودي ازيك يا حبيبتي عاملة اية  
ماشاءالله الوصفات كلها جميلة جدا 
بس كنت عايزة اعرف اي هي وصفة الدوف انا عارفة اني هتعبك معي بس بجد انا قرأت الردود ولقيت وصفة الدوف انت بتشكري فيها بس هي عبارة عن اية معلشي يا دودي قوليها تاني او ضعي الرابط الخاص بيها والف شكر ياحبيبي وعلي فكرة انا بحبك من اسمك لاني عندي صحبتي اسمها دعاء بحبها موت وهي تؤم روحي وصحيح انت مواليد 77 اوعي تكوني شهر 9 كمان وعلي فكرة مش علشان اسمك دعاء بس انت شخصية جميلة ومحبوبة وبتحبي تفيدي الناس وباي بقي زمانك بتقولي علية رغاية [/frame]* ::h::

----------


## enir

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله 
ازيك يا قمر
فينك!! كده نسيتينى خالص من يوم ماكلمتك و انا مش لاقيه منك اى رساله خالص و انا كمان مش دخلت المركز من يومها
على العموم انا مش هازعل منك علشان عارفه انك مشغوله اوى و يارب يكون تاخيرك خير

----------


## دعاء ثابت

> دعاء ميرسي جدا جدا يا حبيبة قلبي 
> انا ماكنتش لحقت اشوف ردك عليا  
> انتي بجد تحفه و زوق و أنا فعلا يشرفني نكون اصحاب


حبيبة قلبى ازيك معلش اخرت عليكى انتى شوفى عايزة اية بالضبط وفهمينى وانا تحت امرك 
اختك دعاء

----------


## دعاء ثابت

> *[frame="7 80"]دودي ازيك يا حبيبتي عاملة اية  
> ماشاءالله الوصفات كلها جميلة جدا 
> بس كنت عايزة اعرف اي هي وصفة الدوف انا عارفة اني هتعبك معي بس بجد انا قرأت الردود ولقيت وصفة الدوف انت بتشكري فيها بس هي عبارة عن اية معلشي يا دودي قوليها تاني او ضعي الرابط الخاص بيها والف شكر ياحبيبي وعلي فكرة انا بحبك من اسمك لاني عندي صحبتي اسمها دعاء بحبها موت وهي تؤم روحي وصحيح انت مواليد 77 اوعي تكوني شهر 9 كمان وعلي فكرة مش علشان اسمك دعاء بس انت شخصية جميلة ومحبوبة وبتحبي تفيدي الناس وباي بقي زمانك بتقولي علية رغاية [/frame]*


ازيك انتى يا كنوز شكرا ياقمر وربنا يخليكى على الكلام السكر انا يا جميل مواليد 4 سنة 78 برج الحمل شفتى بقى يعنى وديعة خالص هههههههه وتسلميلى يا قمر وانتى مش رغاية انتى سكر وربنا يخليكى لينا المهم خلطة الدوف هتلاقيها فى المواضيع السابقة تحت اسم خلطة العروسة واى سؤال انا معاكى 
اختك دعاء

----------


## دعاء ثابت

> السلام عليكم ورحمه الله 
> ازيك يا قمر
> فينك!! كده نسيتينى خالص من يوم ماكلمتك و انا مش لاقيه منك اى رساله خالص و انا كمان مش دخلت المركز من يومها
> على العموم انا مش هازعل منك علشان عارفه انك مشغوله اوى و يارب يكون تاخيرك خير


وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاتة
ازيا يا ايمى بصى حبيبتى انا هريحك خالص انا لما تدخلى المسنجر هبعتلك رقم تليفون البيت علشان تلحقى تنجزى علشان انتى عروسة وعارفة انك قلقانة وخايفة متلحقيش تعملى حاجة بس متخفيش كل حاجة هتتعمل وقدامك وقت ان شاء الله  :f2:  
اختك دعاء 
على فكرة والله بعتلك رسالة ع الخاص فيها رقم الموبيل  :f2:

----------


## طالبة علم

*معلش يا دوعا والله ادبسنا في سفرية* 
*تمام للبلد والمصيف( والزي منوة)*
*بس انتي وحشتيني مووووووووووووت*
*المهم الحقيني ....................*
*انا شعري وحش اوي من بعد المية المالحة*
*وكمان هوة خفيف ومش مستحمل* 
*اية رأيك اعملة اية*
*وخلي بالك هوة جاف جدا*

----------


## Amira

*صباح الخير يا دودو - بصراحة المركز بتاعك دا شامل معلومات جميلة جدااا و مفيدة جدا جدااا 

أنا النهاردة حفظت كل الوصفات الموجودة في المركز في ملف علي الكمبيوتر و طبعتها للتجربتها 

بس أنا عندي مشكلة رهيبة ألا و هي " الكســـل "  ياعني علي طول حاسة بوخم و كسل أني أقوم و أحضر الوصفات و كدا ياعني - لكن أنا هاحاول أشجع نفسي و لو عندك حاجة ممكن تفيدني يبقي كتر خيرك  !!!! 

حاجة تانية أنا شايفة ماشاء الله ماء الورد استخدامته كثيرة جداا و تقريبا في كل الوصفات - أنا عموما بشتري من الصيدلية ماء الورد بتاعة "إيفا" أو "لمسة" و بستخدمها أني ببلل قطنة بماء الورد و أدلك بيها الوجه و الرقبة - بس لما أستخدمها في الوصفات بالشكل دا علي كدا أنا محتاجلي مصروف تاني لماء الورد - فهل هي ممكن أشتريها بكمية أكبر و تبقي اوفر من عطار مثلا أو ما شابه ؟؟؟؟ 

بالنسبة بقي للشعر - أنا شفت الوصفات الي كتبتيها الخاصة بعناية الشعر - انا هاقولك حالة شعري و تقوليلي أنسب طريقة أتبعها ليه 
1- تقصف شديد في أطراف الشعر و في نهاية أطرافة "تكون الشعرة مشققة " 
2- سقوط غزير بطول الشعرة + قشرة الشعر 
3- خفيف خفيف خفيف من هنا لبكرة - بدرجة لا توصف - لما بجمع شعري كله في توكة الشعر-  يعتبر شعري بمقام خصلة في أي شعر طبيعي 
4- لما بقص شعري بياخد فترة طويلة جداااااا علشان يطول تاني - هو الأن طويل فهل الأنسب بقي أني أقصره تاني و لا أيه ؟؟؟ 

أنا طولت عليكي النهاردة - بس أعذريني أنا بقالي كتير مادخلتش مركز التجميل  

بصراحة مجهود أكثر من رائع يا دودي و تسلمي عليه *

----------


## دعاء ثابت

> *صباح الخير يا دودو - بصراحة المركز بتاعك دا شامل معلومات جميلة جدااا و مفيدة جدا جدااا 
> 
> أنا النهاردة حفظت كل الوصفات الموجودة في المركز في ملف علي الكمبيوتر و طبعتها للتجربتها 
> 
> بس أنا عندي مشكلة رهيبة ألا و هي " الكســـل "  ياعني علي طول حاسة بوخم و كسل أني أقوم و أحضر الوصفات و كدا ياعني - لكن أنا هاحاول أشجع نفسي و لو عندك حاجة ممكن تفيدني يبقي كتر خيرك  !!!! 
> 
> حاجة تانية أنا شايفة ماشاء الله ماء الورد استخدامته كثيرة جداا و تقريبا في كل الوصفات - أنا عموما بشتري من الصيدلية ماء الورد بتاعة "إيفا" أو "لمسة" و بستخدمها أني ببلل قطنة بماء الورد و أدلك بيها الوجه و الرقبة - بس لما أستخدمها في الوصفات بالشكل دا علي كدا أنا محتاجلي مصروف تاني لماء الورد - فهل هي ممكن أشتريها بكمية أكبر و تبقي اوفر من عطار مثلا أو ما شابه ؟؟؟؟ 
> 
> بالنسبة بقي للشعر - أنا شفت الوصفات الي كتبتيها الخاصة بعناية الشعر - انا هاقولك حالة شعري و تقوليلي أنسب طريقة أتبعها ليه 
> ...


اميرة ازيك حبيبة قلبى ومنور بصى حبيبتى بالنسبة لمية الورد عند العطارين زجاجة خضرا وبيضا بجنية بس كويسة دى استخدميها فى الماسكات تمام وبتاعة ايفا ولمسة استخدميها للمسح بالليل مثلا لوحدها او الاسهل والاوفر اعملى مية الورد فى البيت هاتى ورد من بتاع الورد بس لازم يكون بلدى احمر وريحتة حلوة وقطعية ورقة ورقة وحطى علية مية واغلية غلوة وسبية منقوع شوية وبعدين صفية وحطية فى زجاجة زجاج واستخدمية عادى وبالنسبة لموضوع الكسل دا والله من شيم الستات الشرقية ونرجع نقول الاجانب حلوين لية يابنتى دول بيخصصوا وقت ليهم بس ولاهتمامهم بنفسهم ونقول بنعجز بدرى لية وبشرتنا باهتة لية لازم لازم يكون عندك دافع يعنى عيب يكون بشرتك وشعرك وجسمك فيهم عيب تقدرى تصلحية
بالنسبة للشعر ما تقصهوش قصى بس الاطراف بتاعتة ولموضوع التقصيف استخدمى الجلسرين السايل وادهنى اطراف الشعر بيهم والبسى بونية وبعدين اشطفية وكمان بواقى القهوة ادهنى بيها اطراف الشعر واتركية ساعتين وبعدين اشطفية
وبصى بقى هاتى زيت التوم واستحملى هو دة الحاجة الوحيدة اللى بتقل الشعر بس لازم تستخدمية فى نفس اليوم والساعة من كل اسبوع لان التوم فية عنصر الانتبيوتك زى العلاج لية معاد
المهم بعد استخدام التوم لمدة اسبوعين هتلاقى شعرك بيقع جامد متخفيش دا الشعر الضعيف البصيلات بتطردة عشان تطلع الشعر قوى واسبوع اسبوع بتلاقى الشعر بيقل السقوط لغاية ما يثبت ويتقل جدا واللد يااميرة انا بستخدم التوم واللى يقول الريحة هعملة اية بقى المهم بعد ماتغسلى شعرك اشطفية اخر شطفة بمية مدوب فيها معلقتين نسكافية بتضيع الريحة وخلى شعرك مفكوك عشان يتهوا والريحة تروح متكتمهاش بالتوكة 
وحاولى تدورى على حمام كريم هاميس بزيت الحية بيقوى الشعر جدا هو العلبة كيلو ب20 جنية مصرى بس هايل دورى علية دا عشان الكسلانين اللى زينا بيتحط عشر دقايق زى البلسم المهم جربى اللى قلتلك علية وردى عليا واى خدمة ياقمر واى استفسار انا معاكى
اختك دعاء :f:   :f:   :f:   :f:   :f:   :f:   :f:   :f:   :f:   :f:   :f:   :f:   :f:   :f:   :f:   :f:   :f:   :f:   :f:   :f:

----------


## Amira

> اميرة ازيك حبيبة قلبى ومنور بصى حبيبتى بالنسبة لمية الورد عند العطارين زجاجة خضرا وبيضا بجنية بس كويسة دى استخدميها فى الماسكات تمام وبتاعة ايفا ولمسة استخدميها للمسح بالليل مثلا لوحدها او الاسهل والاوفر اعملى مية الورد فى البيت هاتى ورد من بتاع الورد بس لازم يكون بلدى احمر وريحتة حلوة وقطعية ورقة ورقة وحطى علية مية واغلية غلوة وسبية منقوع شوية وبعدين صفية وحطية فى زجاجة زجاج واستخدمية عادى وبالنسبة لموضوع الكسل دا والله من شيم الستات الشرقية ونرجع نقول الاجانب حلوين لية يابنتى دول بيخصصوا وقت ليهم بس ولاهتمامهم بنفسهم ونقول بنعجز بدرى لية وبشرتنا باهتة لية لازم لازم يكون عندك دافع يعنى عيب يكون بشرتك وشعرك وجسمك فيهم عيب تقدرى تصلحية
> بالنسبة للشعر ما تقصهوش قصى بس الاطراف بتاعتة ولموضوع التقصيف استخدمى الجلسرين السايل وادهنى اطراف الشعر بيهم والبسى بونية وبعدين اشطفية وكمان بواقى القهوة ادهنى بيها اطراف الشعر واتركية ساعتين وبعدين اشطفية
> وبصى بقى هاتى زيت التوم واستحملى هو دة الحاجة الوحيدة اللى بتقل الشعر بس لازم تستخدمية فى نفس اليوم والساعة من كل اسبوع لان التوم فية عنصر الانتبيوتك زى العلاج لية معاد
> المهم بعد استخدام التوم لمدة اسبوعين هتلاقى شعرك بيقع جامد متخفيش دا الشعر الضعيف البصيلات بتطردة عشان تطلع الشعر قوى واسبوع اسبوع بتلاقى الشعر بيقل السقوط لغاية ما يثبت ويتقل جدا واللد يااميرة انا بستخدم التوم واللى يقول الريحة هعملة اية بقى المهم بعد ماتغسلى شعرك اشطفية اخر شطفة بمية مدوب فيها معلقتين نسكافية بتضيع الريحة وخلى شعرك مفكوك عشان يتهوا والريحة تروح متكتمهاش بالتوكة 
> وحاولى تدورى على حمام كريم هاميس بزيت الحية بيقوى الشعر جدا هو العلبة كيلو ب20 جنية مصرى بس هايل دورى علية دا عشان الكسلانين اللى زينا بيتحط عشر دقايق زى البلسم المهم جربى اللى قلتلك علية وردى عليا واى خدمة ياقمر واى استفسار انا معاكى
> اختك دعاء:


*شكرا يا دودو علي الوصف التفصيلي دا بس في حاجتين عايزة أستفسر عليهم 

1- زيت الثوم دا أجيبو من عند العطار و لا منين ؟؟؟ سألت واحدة صاحبتي قالتلي أهرسي فصوص الثوم و أدهنيها بس مش متخيلة دا الريحة هاتبقي عجب  

2- أنتي قولتيلي أستخدم زيت الثوم لمدة أسبوعين - بس ماقلتليش أستخدمه أزاي ؟؟ ياعني ادهن شعري و شوية و أغسله و لا أزاي بالضبط ؟؟؟ 

3- في حاجة نسيت اقولك عليها أنا زي ما قلتلك شعري طويل بس من قدام "من بعد الجبين" مقصف جدااا و قصير بسبب التحجيبة و كمان المنطقة دي علي طول مبلولة علشان الوضوء - ياعني لو ليها حاجة معينة أعملها 

طولت عليكي مرة تانية   بس من عشمي بقي يا جميل *

----------


## دعاء ثابت

> *شكرا يا دودو علي الوصف التفصيلي دا بس في حاجتين عايزة أستفسر عليهم 
> 
> 1- زيت الثوم دا أجيبو من عند العطار و لا منين ؟؟؟ سألت واحدة صاحبتي قالتلي أهرسي فصوص الثوم و أدهنيها بس مش متخيلة دا الريحة هاتبقي عجب  
> 
> 2- أنتي قولتيلي أستخدم زيت الثوم لمدة أسبوعين - بس ماقلتليش أستخدمه أزاي ؟؟ ياعني ادهن شعري و شوية و أغسله و لا أزاي بالضبط ؟؟؟ 
> 
> 3- في حاجة نسيت اقولك عليها أنا زي ما قلتلك شعري طويل بس من قدام "من بعد الجبين" مقصف جدااا و قصير بسبب التحجيبة و كمان المنطقة دي علي طول مبلولة علشان الوضوء - ياعني لو ليها حاجة معينة أعملها 
> 
> طولت عليكي مرة تانية   بس من عشمي بقي يا جميل *


ازيك يا ميرو بصى حبيبتى زيت التوم ممكن تعملية فى البيت ولو انى بفضل انك تشترية من العطار عشان بيقلب البيت هاتى زيت زرة عافية نص كوب وسخنية شوية تكونى هارسة 15 فص توم وتحطية على الزيت واول ماتحسة ان التوم اخد سخونية الزيت اطفى علية وحطية فى زجاجة زجاج واتركية 10 ايام وبعدين صفية واستخدمية هو دة زيت التوم ولو هتشترية جاهز هاتى من عند العطار هتلاقى كذا شركة انا بفضل الكابتن المهم تغسلى شعرك كويس وتسبية ينشف وتجيبى طبق صغير وتحطى فية شوية زيت وتغمسى اطراف صوابعك وتدعكى فروة الراس وتدلكى مع الدهن معلش انا عارفة ان الريحة هتطفش البيت وبقولك التوم بياخد فترة حوالى 6 اسابيع علشان يجيب نتيجة انا قلت اسبوعين هتحسى ان شعرك بيقع دا الضعيف وتلبسى بونية ساعتين وبعدين اغسلية بس زى ماقلتلك لازم نفس اليوم فى الاسبوع ونفس الساعة وصدقينى انا محجبة زيك مفيش حاجة هتفيدك بالنسبة للشعر من قدام غير التوم ومتخفيش الوضوء مش هياثر التوم هيغذى المنطقة دى كويس بس استمرى
حبيبتى اى استفسار تانى انا معاكى :f2:  
اختك دعاء

----------


## ديدي

> وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاتة
> ازيا يا ايمى بصى حبيبتى انا هريحك خالص انا لما تدخلى المسنجر هبعتلك رقم تليفون البيت علشان تلحقى تنجزى علشان انتى عروسة وعارفة انك قلقانة وخايفة متلحقيش تعملى حاجة بس متخفيش كل حاجة هتتعمل وقدامك وقت ان شاء الله  
> اختك دعاء 
> على فكرة والله بعتلك رسالة ع الخاص فيها رقم الموبيل


صباح الفل يا دودو
انا كمان حالى من حالى ايمى كدا
 ::(:   وكل ما ادخل هنا احس ان الموضوع كبير اوى
بس حقيقى مفيد جدااا تسلم ايدك ياقمر
المهم الوقت يتواجد للتنفيذ
التجهيز للزواج دا مهمة شاقة جدااا
تحياتى وتقديرى للجميع

----------


## دعاء ثابت

> صباح الفل يا دودو
> انا كمان حالى من حالى ايمى كدا
>   وكل ما ادخل هنا احس ان الموضوع كبير اوى
> بس حقيقى مفيد جدااا تسلم ايدك ياقمر
> المهم الوقت يتواجد للتنفيذ
> التجهيز للزواج دا مهمة شاقة جدااا
> تحياتى وتقديرى للجميع


مبروووووووووووووووووووووووك يا ديدى الف مبروك وربنا يسعدك يارب وتكونى قرة عيينة يارب
حبيبتىانا معاكى اى سؤال بخصوص الميكب الفستان اماكن التاجير وكوافيرات انا معاكى 
اختك دعاء

----------


## تفاؤل

السلام عليكم

اختي دعاء جزاك الله خير وجعل ماكتبتي من وصفات استفاد منها الكثيرات في ميزان حسناتك

وووفقك والله يرزقك الي تريدينه


عندي سؤال

كيف نزيل الشحوب المتراكمة في الارداف والاوراك   ونجعل المنظر متناسق
 لان الجسم نحيف ولكن هناك  شحوم وترهل   بسبب الريجيم  ...

فهل يوجد وصفات اكيده لتنحيف  وتناسق منطقة الارداف والاوراك ؟


وبارك الله بك

----------


## دعاء ثابت

> السلام عليكم
> 
> اختي دعاء جزاك الله خير وجعل ماكتبتي من وصفات استفاد منها الكثيرات في ميزان حسناتك
> 
> وووفقك والله يرزقك الي تريدينه
> 
> 
> عندي سؤال
> 
> ...


الغالية انفال ازيك حبيبتى عاملة اية وحشانى جدا وشكرا على دعواتك الجميلة بارك الله فيكى بصى حبيبتى انا كنت كدة لما عملت رجيم ودة نتيجة الرجيم القاسى طبعا الترهل لكن الحمد لله عملت كدة شوية حاجات جسمى اتشد بيها ولله الحمد هاقولك عليها وعموما الموضوع دة بالذات كاملا عن تجربة
1) المشى مهم جدا ومفيد جدا فى شد الجسم بالكامل بس مشى الشد والتنحيف مختلف عن المشى العادى يعنى الظهر منتصب والراس مرفوعة والخطوة سريعة واليدين مفرودتين بتحركيهم باعتدال يعنى باختصار مشية الجيش ولا يقل وقت المشى عن ساعة لان حرق الدهون وشد العضلات مبيتمش غير بعد ال30 دقيقة الاولى من المشى
2) الشمر الشمر الشمر هايل يا انفال فظيع بيشد الجسم جدا دا غير انة بينحف البطن جدا بس النتيجة بعد تانى شهر اوعى تزهقى والله العظيم هتلاقى نتيجة هتستغربلها المهم تغلى بذور الشمر معلقة كبيرة على كوب ماء وتشربية تلات مرات فى اليوم قبل الاكل بنص ساعة بس غطى الكوباية شوية قبل الشرب لان الشمر فية زيوت طيارة وهى دى اللى عايزنها
3) تدليك الارداف والاوراك بخليط من زيت الياسمين وزيت القرنفل مرة بالليل مع التدليك الخفيف فى اتجاة عقارب الساعة 
4) هاتى بخاخ فاضى وحطى فية معلقة كبيرة شبة مطحونة وكوب ماء مثلج ورجيهم كويس ورشى الارداف والاوراك لغاية ما تنشف وسبيهم وادعيلى 
5) وخدى بالك ترهل الارداف من كتر القاعدة حاولى تقومى وتقعدى كذا مرة ورا بعض وانتى على الكرسة بتشتغلى او قدام الكمبيوتر
6) خلطة السليوليت بتاعة النسكافية هتعجبك جدا نتيجتها جميلة 
7) شرب الماء بكثرة لان دهون الارداف متركزة وحادة والماء بيلينها ونقدر نحرقها
ودى خلطة دكتور عادل عبد العال اللى بيجى على قناة المحور هى كويسة بس كانت بتبهدلى الدنيا يعنى اعمللها ترنج قديم مخصوص والبسية على طول
معلقة كبيرة ممسوحة شبة مطحونة
2 معلقة كبيرة كريم مرطب اى نوع
3 ملاعق جلسرين سايل
3 ملاعق زيت زيتون
نص لمونة
نص كوب ماء ورد
اخلطى المكونات كويس جدا جدا وحطيها فى زجاجة زجاج واعمللها حمام مائى يعنى سخنى مية وحطى الزجاجة فيها علشان المكونات كلها تختلط ببعض وادهنى الارداف والاوراك كل يوم بالليل لغاية الصبح ورجى الزجاجة كويس قبل الاستعمال وابعدى يا قمر عن الاستحمام بالمية السخنة لانها بترهل الجسم جدا جدا جدا واستخدمى المية الفاترة 
8) دى طريقة عملتها لوحدة صاحبتى وجابت معاها نتيجة تحفة برضة وهتعجبك جدا هاتى علبة كريم اى نوع يكون سهل الامتصاص زى دوف مثلا واخلطى علية 3 معالق شبة مطحونة كبيرة واخلطية كويس جدا وادهنية كل يوم بالليل على فكرة دى طريقة حلوة للناس الكسلانة زى صاحبتى هههههههههه وزينا برضة
المهم جربى حبيبة قلبى واللى يعجبك وتستريحيلة اعملية وانا معاكى
واى سؤال تانى انا معاكى يا قمر 
اختك دعاء  ::h::   ::h::   ::h::   ::h::   ::h::   ::h::   ::h::   ::h::   ::h::   ::h::   ::h::   ::h::   ::h::   ::h::   ::h::   ::h::

----------


## تفاؤل

اختي الحبيبه دعاء

من اليوم حبدا اعمل بعض الوصفات وان شاء الله تظهر النتيجه بشكل الي اريده

وبدعيلك دايما يادود الرائعه

عندي سؤال عن الشمر هل يضر اذا شرب كل يوم وهل ينحف البطن فقط ولا كل الاماكن يعني الوجه واليدين 
لاني لااريد الا انحف  من تحت فقط ام الوجه  والناحية الي فوق لا مش عايزها تنحف ؟

وجزاك الله خير

----------


## mero_angel

سمعت عن وصفه لمنع الشعر من الظهور و هى كوب ماء و كوب سكر زيك يا عسل و فسوخ و مستكه مطحونه و شبه مطحونه و نصف ليمونه فهل هى صحيحه و هل لها اثار جانبيه و شكرا لمقالاتك الروعه
 :l2:

----------


## بسمة أمل

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
مركز هايل يا دعاء بجد ومجهود فظيع
ربنا يجازيكى كل خير
انا حبيت اشكرك بس
وانا جربت وصفة الصابون والمعجون تحفة فعلا هايلة
ولسه بختار وصفات تانية من وصفاتك اجربها
وبارك الله فيكى اختى الغالية*

----------


## أنفـــــال

دعاااااااااااااء ..  :: 
أنا أنفال  أيوة .. 
بس صاحبة المشاركة اللي فاتت .. اسمها تفــــاؤل ..  :: 
حتى بصي كدة .. 
http://www.egyptsons.com/misr/showpo...&postcount=119

----------


## دعاء ثابت

> سمعت عن وصفه لمنع الشعر من الظهور و هى كوب ماء و كوب سكر زيك يا عسل و فسوخ و مستكه مطحونه و شبه مطحونه و نصف ليمونه فهل هى صحيحه و هل لها اثار جانبيه و شكرا لمقالاتك الروعه


اولا يا ميرو منورانا ومنورة كل المنتدى واهلا بيكى حبيبتى وشكرا على كلامك الجميل والله انتى الاروع بصى حبيبتى الطريقة دى كويسة بس التزمى بالمقادير كويس يعنى الفسوخ تكون بحجم حبة البندق كدة لان الفسوخ لما بيزيد بيلهب البشرة وعموما هى مش بتمنعة نهائيا من اول مرة انتى هتلاحظى ان الشعر بيخف على مرات ومتخفيش مالهاش اثار جانبية بس حاولى المستكة تكون من عطار مضمون او هتيها واطحنيها فى البيت وفايدة المستكة مرارتها بتدمر بصيلة الشعرة وتضعفها 
شكلرا ليكى على المرور واى  سؤال تانى انا معاكى وفى انتظارك دايما 
اختك دعاء

----------


## دعاء ثابت

> *بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> مركز هايل يا دعاء بجد ومجهود فظيع
> ربنا يجازيكى كل خير
> انا حبيت اشكرك بس
> وانا جربت وصفة الصابون والمعجون تحفة فعلا هايلة
> ولسه بختار وصفات تانية من وصفاتك اجربها
> وبارك الله فيكى اختى الغالية*


ازيك يا بسمة شكرا يا قمر على المرور وشكرا كلامك الجميل ويارب يكرمك حبيبتى وانا فى انتظار نتيجة كل اللى تجربية ويعجبك وهستنى ردك الغالى 
 :Love:   :Love:   :Love:   :Love:   :Love:   :Love:   :Love:  
اختك دعاء

----------


## دعاء ثابت

> دعاااااااااااااء .. 
> أنا أنفال  أيوة .. 
> بس صاحبة المشاركة اللي فاتت .. اسمها تفــــاؤل .. 
> حتى بصي كدة .. 
> http://www.egyptsons.com/misr/showpo...&postcount=119


هههههههههههههههههههه تصدقى فعلا معلش يا قمر دة من حبى فيكى يا جميل ومعلش اختك بقى عندها زهايمر اى حرف ف تبقى انفال ههههههههههههه

----------


## enir

وحشتينى جدا جدا جدا يا دودو
معلش و الله غصب عنى اتشغلت اليومين اللى فاتو
تانى و حشتينى اوى يا قمر

----------


## ديدي

حمد الله على السلامة يادودو
عاوزه طريقة فعالة للهالات السوداء حول العين الناتجة عن الارهاق
وميرسى مقدما يا قمر

----------


## daria

ازيك يا دودو وحشتيني خالص 

انا عندي ليكي بقى سؤال يارب الاقي اجابة ليه عندك

انا كنت عايزة اعرف الشعر بيتقصف ليه اصلا 

وهل قص الشعر متدرج بيقصفه فعلا؟؟
يعني احسن لو كان الشعر كله طول واحد ؟؟

وياريت مع وجود الصيف كدة تقوليلنا حاجة لمشكلة ان االشعر بينشف مع كتر الاستحمام وكدة 
وكل مرة اغسله بالشامبو ولا مية بس ؟؟
اممممممم
بس كفاية كدة دول كذا سؤال 
ميرسي يا دودو
إيمان

----------


## دعاء ثابت

> وحشتينى جدا جدا جدا يا دودو
> معلش و الله غصب عنى اتشغلت اليومين اللى فاتو
> تانى و حشتينى اوى يا قمر


ايمى ازيك حبيبتى ولا يهمك معلش انا اللى قصرت معاكى اليومين دول والله كنت تعبانة شوية ومنورة يا قمر
اختك دعاء

----------


## دعاء ثابت

> حمد الله على السلامة يادودو
> عاوزه طريقة فعالة للهالات السوداء حول العين الناتجة عن الارهاق
> وميرسى مقدما يا قمر


داليا ازيك يا قمر وحشانى جداااااااااااا بى حبيبتى الهالات عايزة صبر شوية وحاولى تنامى كويس وبدرى وقللى الكمبيوتر شوية المهم عليكى بقى بفيتامين سى و زيت السمك تفتحى الكبسولة بدبوس والزيت تدهنية تحت العين طول الليل هتلاقى نتيجة تحفة ان شاء الله وهتعجبك قوى جربى واى سؤال انا معاكى
 :f2:  
اختك دعاء

----------


## دعاء ثابت

> ازيك يا دودو وحشتيني خالص 
> 
> انا عندي ليكي بقى سؤال يارب الاقي اجابة ليه عندك
> 
> انا كنت عايزة اعرف الشعر بيتقصف ليه اصلا 
> 
> وهل قص الشعر متدرج بيقصفه فعلا؟؟
> يعني احسن لو كان الشعر كله طول واحد ؟؟
> 
> ...


ازيك يا ايمى وحشانى يا قمر بصى حبيبتى الشعر بيتقصف من قلة الغذا للشعر وعدم الاهتمام بينشف الشعر واول حاجة بتضرر الاطراف لانها بعيدة عن المصدر الاساسى للتغذية وهى البصيلة فتبتدى الشعرة تجف وتنقسم نصفين ابتدا من الاسفل الى الاعلى وطبعا كتر غسل الشعر بيفقدة الزيوت الطبيعية المهمة للشعر علشان كدة يفضل ان الشعر الجاف يغسل مرة واحدة فى الاسبوع بالشامبو وباقى الغسل اللى هو مرتين بس تانى بالماء فقط  اما الشعر العادى مرتين فى الاسبوع بالشامبو والشعر الدهنى ثلاث مرات فقط اكتر من كدة 
وبالنسبة لقص الشعر مفيش حاجة اسمها التدريج بيقصف الشعر طالما الشعر اتقص صح يعنى بمقص حامى وبطريقة صحيحة بيبقى عادى ومش بيفرق الشعر الطويل من الشعر المدرج وقوليلى لو شعرك غامق ممكن اقولك على عنوان واحدة فرنساوية بتفرد الشعر باعشاب طبيعية بتمنع القشر والتقصف والشعر اسود ليل بيلمع وتحفة لمدة سنتين بس غالى شوية بس هايل جداااااااااااا  عموما خلينا على المسنجر واقولك عليها

----------


## ديدي

> داليا ازيك يا قمر وحشانى جداااااااااااا بى حبيبتى الهالات عايزة صبر شوية وحاولى تنامى كويس وبدرى وقللى الكمبيوتر شوية المهم عليكى بقى بفيتامين سى و زيت السمك تفتحى الكبسولة بدبوس والزيت تدهنية تحت العين طول الليل هتلاقى نتيجة تحفة ان شاء الله وهتعجبك قوى جربى واى سؤال انا معاكى
>  
> اختك دعاء


شكرا يادود على النصيحة
بس عندى سؤال كبسولات زيت السمك دى موجودة فى الصيدلية؟
وهل تدهن تحت العين بس وليه مش فوق العين كمان؟
معلش ياقمر بتعبك معايه
 ::h::

----------


## mervotah

انا معجبة بيكى قوى قوى يا دعاء 
وبجد مبقتش اثق فى اى كلام تانى غير كلامك
واتمنى لو اقدر اتكلم معاك لأن فرحى بعد كام شهر وموش عايزة اضغط ولاقى الايام بتمر وفى حاجات كتير ناقصة
وخصوصا ان عندى اسألة كتيرة ليكى 
ممكن تردى عليا

----------


## tota159

:good:   ::h::   ::@:   ::@:  يا صباح الفل والياسمين على اجمل بنوتة اسمها دودو فى منتدى ايناء مصر الف الف الف مبروك يا قمر وباشكرك باسم كل الا فى المنتدى على تعبك معنا ومجهودتك وماسكاتك الهايلة الا فعلا بنستفيد منها اتمنى لك المزيد من النجاح والتوفيق ومبرووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووك عليكى وعلينا اجمل دودو وربنا يخليكى لينا ............ سلام بقى اوعى تنسينى انا tota

----------


## mervotah

انتى فين يا دعاء؟!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
حد يعرف فين دعاء؟

----------


## dodoo_oo

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
اولا احب اهنيكى دعاء على الموضوع الجميييييييييييييييييييييييييييل
واتمنى اكون زبووونة عندك يا قمر :2:

----------


## دعاء ثابت

:f:   :f:  


> انا معجبة بيكى قوى قوى يا دعاء 
> وبجد مبقتش اثق فى اى كلام تانى غير كلامك
> واتمنى لو اقدر اتكلم معاك لأن فرحى بعد كام شهر وموش عايزة اضغط ولاقى الايام بتمر وفى حاجات كتير ناقصة
> وخصوصا ان عندى اسألة كتيرة ليكى 
> ممكن تردى عليا


مرفوووووووووووتة منورة يا قمر واسفة للتاخير جدا جدا والله كام حاجة ورا بعض خلتنى ااخر عليكى 
ومعلش يا قمر عموما الف الف مبرووووووك وربنا يتمم بخير حبيبتى اى سؤال انا معاكى ومنتظرة كل اسئلتك وهبعتلك ايميلى على الخاص وانا معاكى 
 :f:   :f:   :f:   :f:   :f:   :f:   :f:   :f:   :f:   :f:   :f:   :f:   :f:   :f:   :f:   :f:   :f:   :f:   :f:   :f:  
اختك دعاء

----------


## دعاء ثابت

> شكرا يادود على النصيحة
> بس عندى سؤال كبسولات زيت السمك دى موجودة فى الصيدلية؟
> وهل تدهن تحت العين بس وليه مش فوق العين كمان؟
> معلش ياقمر بتعبك معايه


داليا يا قمر ووووووو حشتينى جدا يا قمر المهم اة الفيتامين دة موجود فى كل الصيدليات وهايل جدا كمان داخليا لو شربتية  بيحسن الشعر والاظافر والجلد وينفع فوق العين عادى بس الله يعينك على الريحة  :n:  
 ::h::   ::h::   ::h::   ::h::   ::h::   ::h::   ::h::   ::h::   ::h::   ::h::   ::h::   ::h::   ::h::   ::h::  
اختك دعاء

----------


## دعاء ثابت

> يا صباح الفل والياسمين على اجمل بنوتة اسمها دودو فى منتدى ايناء مصر الف الف الف مبروك يا قمر وباشكرك باسم كل الا فى المنتدى على تعبك معنا ومجهودتك وماسكاتك الهايلة الا فعلا بنستفيد منها اتمنى لك المزيد من النجاح والتوفيق ومبرووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووك عليكى وعلينا اجمل دودو وربنا يخليكى لينا ............ سلام بقى اوعى تنسينى انا tota


ازيك يا توتااااااا شكرا يا قمر على كلامك الجميل وذوقك الاجمل وبعدين انساكى ازاى يعنى يا قمر انا معاكى فى كل اللى عايزاة ومعلش انى كنت مقصرة شوية الفترة اللى فاتت
 :f:   :f:   :f:   :f:   :f:   :f:   :f:   :f:   :f:   :f:   :f:   :f:  
اختك دعاء

----------


## دعاء ثابت

> انتى فين يا دعاء؟!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> حد يعرف فين دعاء؟


انا هنااااااااااااااااااااااااااا يا مرفوتة معلش حبيبتى انا كنت فى المصيف رجعت عملت عملية الزايدة وبعدين رحت المصيف تانى وبعدين رجعت واى خدمة يا قمر انا معاكى ومنتظرة اى سؤال منك 
 :f:   :f:   :f:   :f:   :f:   :f:   :f:   :f:   :f:   :f:   :f:   :f:   :f:   :f:   :f:   :f:   :f:   :f:   :f:  
اختك دعاء  ::h::

----------


## دعاء ثابت

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
> اولا احب اهنيكى دعاء على الموضوع الجميييييييييييييييييييييييييييل
> واتمنى اكون زبووونة عندك يا قمر


وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاتة وشكرا على التهنئة الجميلة منك وطبعا انتى تأمرى يا احسن زبونة وفى انتظار طلباتك يا قمر واى سؤال انا حاضرة
اختك دعاء :f:   :f:   :f:   :f:   :f:   :f:   :f:

----------


## ليلة عشق

*الأخت الغالية دعاء

ازيك ياغالية أخبارك اية ....
معلش انا أتأخرت عليكي في السؤال لكن جيت اليوم وعرفت انك عملتي عملية .....
الف سلامة عليكي حبيبتي شفاك الله وعافاكي من كل شر ....
وفي انتظار مواضيعك الجميلة دائما ....

لك خالص التقدير والاحترام ....

تحياتي 
ليلة عشق*

----------


## nana2006

الف مبروك افتتاح المركز يادودو 
انا مش عارفة من غيرك كنا عملنل ايه يا قمر
احنا تعبينك اوى معانا ومنتظرين احلى الوصفات يا عسل 
جزاكم الله خيرا عنا

----------


## mervotah

الف سلامة عليكى يا دودو وحمد للة على سلامتك يا قمر
بصى يا ستى كل وصفاتك جميلة حتى اللى لسة معملتهاش متأكدة انها ان شاء الله حتبقى جميلة
بس انا لما بعمل اى وصفة فيها زيت على جسمى بيطلع حبوب
ودا لان بشرتى دهنية وفيها حبوب هى قليلة بس بتزيد مع اى مادة دهنية تتحط عليها 
اعمل اية
ودى اول مشكلة 
ومعلش حتعبك معايا شويا بس انا مصدقت لقيتك
وياريت لو اقدر اخد رقم موبايلك انا موش رغاية متخافيش

----------


## batata

الف سلامه يا دودو انا بقالي كتير جدا مابدخلش المنتدي وماعرفش حكايه العمليه دي 

حمدالله علي سلامتك يا جميل وخلي بالك بعد الزايدة دايما بتبقي فيه خطوبه يعني هانفرح قريب باذن الله

سلامتك مرة تانيه ووحشتينا ووحشتنا وصفاتك يا قمر

----------


## dodoo_oo

سلامتك دعاء الف سلامة عليكى
شفاكم الله وعافاكم

----------


## totatoty

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته 
 دعاء حبيبه قلبى الف سلامه عليكى ياقمر
ربنا يحميكى من كل سوء
ان شاء الله تكون بخير وتنورينا تانى 
 :f2:   :f2:   :f2:

----------


## tota159

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة ............... الف الف مليون سلامة عليكى يا قمر المنتدى والله العظيم لو اعرف البيت بتاعك لكنت بعتلك اجمل بوكية ورد لاحلى بنوتة ربنا يطمنى عليك وترجعلنا بالسلامة يا دودو ربنا يخليكى لينا  سلام يا جميل

----------


## tota159

هاى ازيك يا دودو واحشتنى اوى اخبار صحتك دلوقتى طمنينى عليكى واخبار ماما تحياتى لها يا دودو وخلى بالك منها دودو يا حبيبة قلبى معلش انا اسفة جدا عايزة اسالك سئوال انا كنت سالتلك عن السمار بين الفخدين وانتى قولتلى هاتى2 بابونج مغلى ومعلقة عسل صغيرة طيب انا حطيت زى ما قلتلى على نصف كوب ماء بس السئوال هو انى حطيت مقدارن يا ترى برضة احط معلقين عسل صغيرة والا معلقيتن كبار وكدة مش يبقى سايل واستنى لما يبرد واشطفة بعد قد اية معلش انا اسفة للمرة التانية انا تعباكى معاى اتمنى لكى حياة سعيدة تحياتى ليكى يا قمر متشكرة جدا  tota

----------


## daria

ازيك يا دودو
كنتي عيانة ؟
سلامتك 
ان شاء الله الاسرائلين والكفرة وانتي لأ

دودو ليا عندك سءال بما انك وضحتي كتير اهمة ماسكات السنفرة والاسكراب والكلام دة
ايه احسن وصفات ليهم ؟؟
والمفروض يتعملوا كل اد ايه ؟؟

ميرسي ليكي اوي 
ومعلش لو كنت هاتقل عليكي بس بليز لو تزوديي لينا وصفات الشعر 
انتي عارفة الحر وعمايله 

دمتِ بخير 
إيمان

----------


## ام جومانه

جميل الموضوع جدا
ادعم واشجعك بشده يا دعاء على مجهودك الجميل ده
لأنى من عشاق الجمال والتجميل

تقبلى تحياتى

----------


## نور الاسراء

السلام عليكم
كيف حالك دودو والله توا بس سمعت ان شاء الله لاباس عليك

----------


## aynad

انتي فين يا دودو
وحشاااني مووووت و الله

----------


## mervotah

بجد بجد المنتدى موش منتدى فى غيابك يا دودو وحشاناااااا

----------


## سوليتير

دعاء 

تسلمى حبيبه قلبى ....بصراحه انا مذهوله من وصفاتك الرائعه 

ان شاء الله ترجعى لنا وتنورى المنتدى من جديد

----------


## lovely sky

سلامتك الف سلامة يا دعاء 
المنتدى مضلم فعلا من غيرك و فاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااضي ... بجد انتي مميزة فعلا  و غيابك  ماثر فينا كلنا

----------


## عروسة جديدة

انت فين يا دودو 
وحشتيني 
ارجوكي ردي عليا في مسالة نحافة الساقين عايزة وصفة لتضخيم وامتلاء الساقين 
ميرسي ليكي

----------


## lovely sky

اه يا دعاء ربنا يخليكي عايزين وصفة فعلا لمسالة النحافة بتاع الساقين  و بتاع كل حاجه في الجسم ربنا يخليكي يا دعاء

----------


## lovely sky

الف الف الف مبروك يا دعاء على افتتاح مركز التجميل بتاع ابناء مصر و عقبال يا رب لما تعزمينا على افتتاح مركز تجميل على ارض الواقع و كلنا هانكون زباينك على طول  ان شاء الله بس انتي اعمليها و ما يهمكيش ...  و ربنا يوفقك يا رب ... 
انا امبارح حاولت ابعت لك  تهنئة بافتتاح المركز  لكن السيرفر كان مشغوووول  باستمرار لفترة طويلة جدا 
فقلت اصحى الصبح النهارده عشان ابارك لك مخصوص 
 و والله يا دعاء انا بادخل المنتدى ده  والله مخصوص عشان اشوف نصائحك و المعلومات اللي بتقدميها اللي كلها تهبل و تجننن 
و ربنا يوفقك يااااااااارب و يطول لنا في عمر ماماتك  و خليها تدعيلنا كلنا

----------


## mshmsh73

هى دعاء راحت فين يا جماعه حد يطمنا

----------


## lovely sky

انتي فييييييييييين يا دعاء 
احنا قلقانين عليكي ..  
دا انا بعت لك اساله كتيييييييييييير اوي و مش لاقيه رد خالص 
انتي فين يا دودو

----------


## عروسة جديدة

فينك يا دودو صحيح رحتي فين 
والف سلامة عليك .
عايزين نطمئن عليك وبس

----------


## lovely sky

يا دعاء طمنينا عليكي بجد احنا قلقنا اوي كده

----------


## عروسة جديدة

دعاء فينك رحتي فين 
ايه الي حصل 
حد يرد علينا

----------


## عروسة جديدة

ايه يا جماعة حد يرد علينا

----------


## عروسة جديدة

هاي ازيكم يا جماعة انا عندي استفسار عن السويت اصل انا فرحي قرب وعايزة اعرف عنوان حمام التلات او اي مركز تجميل علشان معنديش حد يقف جنبي في اللحظة دي ويعملي سويت 
فلو حد يعرف عنوان حمام التلات وان كان كويس ولا لا افيدوني برايكم 
متشكرة جدا

----------


## عروسة جديدة

ارجوكم متتاخروش عليا في الرد

----------


## lovely sky

يا جماعه حد يقول لنا  دعاء فين و لا فيه ايه 
ما حدش يعرف عنوانها يطمننا عليها ولا تليفونها ولا اي حاجه ؟؟؟

----------


## konouz

حبيبى دعاء فى ظروف مش هتقدر تدخل حاليا الموقع

----------


## عروسة جديدة

::hop::   :Fartnew:   ::@:  يا جماعة حد يرد عليا ونبي علشان خاطر ربنا افيدوني
فرحي قرب

----------


## عروسة جديدة

محدش راضي يرد ليه ارجوكم

----------


## lovely sky

ربنا يرجعك يا دعاء بالسلامه بس نفسنا نطمن عليها

----------


## دعاء ثابت

> محدش راضي يرد ليه ارجوكم


السلام عليكم وحشتونى كلكم والله واسفة جدا حبيبتى على تاخيرى بس انا عندى ظروف والله بتمنعنى حاليا من التواجد كتير على النت وشكرا كتيرررررررررررررررررر لكل الناس الجميلة اللى سالت عليا بصى حبيبتى بالنسبة لموضوعك عن السويت وحمام التلات اولا انا بفضل ان موضوع السويت دة تعملية لوحدك احسن او حاولى لو مقدرتيش حد من اقرب الناس ليكى زى مامتك او اختك او خالتك مثلا لان جسد المراة امام المراة عورة وعموما انا هدلك على مكان كويس ونضيف للسويت والتكيس والنظافة الكاملة اللى بتم لكل عروسة سيبك بقى من حمام التلات دة عشان دة مكان بشع جدا وكمان عينة السيدات اللى بتبقى هناك مش هتريحك دة غير ان المكان قذر جدا  بصى حبيبتى لو عايزة برنامج للنظافة فى البيت انا ممكن ابعتلك رقم تليفونى على الخاص اقولك تعملية لنفسك ازاى او لو تفضلى مكان يعملك هو انا هقولك على مكان كويس جدا واسعارة كويسة جدا حبيبتى الف الف مبروك وربنا يتمم بخير انا مرضتش اشوف سؤالك ومردش عليكى عشان عارفة انك فى وقت حرج دلوقتى وعموما لو عايزة اى سؤال تانى قوليلى وهبعتلك رقم تلفونى ع الخاص
اختك دعاء

تم التعديل بواسطة مشرفة القاعة
ممنوع الإعلان عن أي مكان بالمنتدي يمكنكم التشاور في ذلك الأمر عن طريق الرسايل الخاصة
في رعاية الله ،،،

----------


## دعاء ثابت

انا هرد عليكم والله يا جماعة بس المنتدى عندى فية مشكلة

----------


## mervotah

ينفع كدا انتى نستينى خالص خالص انا كمان فرحى قرب وكنت مستنية ردك عليا بفارغ الصبر دعاء ياريت بجد تبعتيلى رقم تليفونك ضرورى انا فعلا محتجالك قوى اليومين دول 
ياريت تردى عليا ضرورىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىى  ىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىى  ىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىى  ىىىىىىىىىىىىى

----------


## دعاء ثابت

[QUOTE=mervotah]ينفع كدا انتى نستينى خالص خالص انا كمان فرحى قرب وكنت مستنية ردك عليا بفارغ الصبر دعاء ياريت بجد تبعتيلى رقم تليفونك ضرورى انا فعلا محتجالك قوى اليومين دول 
ياريت تردى عليا ضرورىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىى  ىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىى  ىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىى  ىىىىىىىىىىىىى[/
QUOTE]
ازيك يا قمر عاملة اية كل سنة وانتى طيبة وربنا يتمم بخير الف مبروك يا قمر وعموما انا بعتلك الرقم على الخاص واى خدمة يا جميل

----------


## عروسة جديدة

ربنا يخليكي ليا ومتحرمش منك ابدا ميرسي علي انك منستنيش والله هاخلي ماما تدعيلك وكويس انك نورتيني علشان انا مكنتش مطمنة من حمام التلات ده بس انا سمعت عنه وقلت اسال مفيهاش حاجة .
وشكرا ليكي .

----------


## عروسة جديدة

كل سنة وانت طيبة وكل سنة تبقي احسن من قبلها 
معلش بتقل عليكي ممكن علاج لنحافة الساقين او وصفة علشان المشكلة دي مسببالي عقدة وخايفة قوي .
وشكرا

----------


## عروسة جديدة

وممكن تبعتيلي رقم تليفونك علي الخاص

----------


## عروسة جديدة

نسيت اقولك عنوان الميل بتاعي علي الياهو 

معلش يا ريت مراسلة العنواين البريدية الخاص عن طريق الرسائل 
كل الشكر لك
في رعاية الله ،،

----------


## عروسة جديدة

ربنا يخليكي متنسيش مشكلة نحافة الساقين وهل فعلا زيت الحلبة مفيد في ذلك 
مستنيه ردك

----------


## دعاء ثابت

> كل سنة وانت طيبة وكل سنة تبقي احسن من قبلها 
> معلش بتقل عليكي ممكن علاج لنحافة الساقين او وصفة علشان المشكلة دي مسببالي عقدة وخايفة قوي .
> وشكرا


وانتى طيبة يا قمر وربنا يتمملك بخير يارب بصى حبيبتى اولا بالنسبة لموضوع نحافة الساقين عايزة منك اهم حاجة تعرفى ان مفيش انسان كامل يعنى كل واحد فينا فية حاجة بيحس انها مش حلوة او ناقصة عندة ومع تركيز تفكيرك فى المشكلة دى هتسببلك فعلا عقدة نفسية مع انها ممكن تكون عادية جدا بس مع تركيزك انتى هتحسى انها اخر الدنيا
بالنسبة بقى للحلول نحافة الساقين مرتبطة بنحافة الجسم عامة فى اغلب الاحوال وبتكون نتيجة صغر حجم العضلات وبالتالى صغر حجم كمية الدهون المتكونة عليها وفى اغلب الاحوال الحل الاكيد هو الحل الجراحى او التجميلى وبيتم عن طريق شفط جزء من الدهون من اى مكان فى الجسم وحقنها فى الساق والطريقة دى بتستمر لمدة سنة حيث ان الدهون تنزل بالتدريج وتعود الساق الى شكلها الطبيعى وهناك عملية اوسع واكبر بيتم فيها زرع بطانة طويلة رخوية بحجم الساق ولكنها عملية تحتاج الى اتقان وخبير تجميل شاطر ولو انى لا افضل كل هذة العمليات واعتبرها حرام لو مالهاش داعى
اما بالنسبة لبعض الطرق الطبيعية لحل جزء من المشكلة هى ممارسة بعض التمارين التى تعمل على زيادة حجم العضلات وبالتالى اعطاء مساحة اكبر للدهون لتتكون على العضلات وافضل انواع هذة الرياضة التى تعمل على ذلك هى رياضة الجرى فى المكان لمدة 10 دقايق يوميا 
شرب الماء والسوائل قدر الامكان يعطى مساحة كافية للعضلات للتتكون 
الاكثار من الاطعمة المالحة حيث تعمل على حجز الماء والسوائل فى القدم وبالتالى اعطاءها شكل ممتلى وايضا لا افضل هذة الطريقة حيث زيادة نسبة الاملاح فى الجسم خطر على الصحة
حبيبتى عايزة اقولك ان ممكن ناس كتير تحسدك على نحافة ساقيك عايزة اقولك ان اقرب صديقاتى ساقها ممتلى برغم ان جسمها مناسب ونفسها تلبس بوت طويل ومش بتلاقى ابدا بوت يقفل على ساقها وجربت رياضة وجلسات شمع وذبذبة والنتيجة ضعيفة جداااا  وممكن تحس بفرق لما بتعمل رجيم وتخس جدااا وبتلاقى مشكلة تانية ان وجهها بيبقى صعب جدا من الخسسان فتتطر تتخن تانى عشان شكلها وانتى ان شاء الله لما تتخنى شوية هتلاقى المشكلة ابتدت تقل واتاكدى ان فيكى حاجات تانية جميلة جدا عجبت خطيبك فيكى ومش هتفرق معاة المشكلة الهايفة والصغيرة دى وربنا يوفقكم ويجمعكم على خير يا قمر
حبيبتى انا بعتلك رقم التليفون على الخاص عشان تعرفى المكان بتاع السويت والف مبروك
دعاء

----------


## عروسة جديدة

متشكرة ليكي قوي يل جميل بس هو فعلا زيت الحلبة مفيدة للاجزاء النحيفة في الجسم بعد دهنها منه كل يوم

----------


## عروسة جديدة

معلش هو كريم الانوثة الذي يتباع عند حراز مفيد في مشكلة النحافة

----------


## عروسة جديدة

اصل المشكلة اني حاسة اني عريضة من فوق ورفيعة من تحت 
علشان كدة عايزة حاجة تتخني من تحت 
وشكرا

----------


## دعاء ثابت

> متشكرة ليكي قوي يل جميل بس هو فعلا زيت الحلبة مفيدة للاجزاء النحيفة في الجسم بعد دهنها منه كل يوم


حبيبتى هو زيت الحلبة هايل فعلا للنفخ بس للخدود وبعض اجزاء الجسم الاخرى بس للاجزاء اللينة فاهمة قصدى يعنى بيضاعف من شكل استدارتها وبيصقلها وانا كنت عملت وصفة لنفخ الخدود من ماء الحلبة والخميرة اما بالنسبة للساق فمش هيجيب نتيجة لان الساق العضلة هى الاساس والليونة او الجزر الرخو بسيط جدا

----------


## دعاء ثابت

> معلش هو كريم الانوثة الذي يتباع عند حراز مفيد في مشكلة النحافة


هو زى ما فهمتك قبل كدة كريم الانوثة بيعمل برضة على استدارة بعض الاماكن مش التتخين او النفخ مع انى مش بفضلة لانة بيجيب نتيجة وقتية لاعتمادة الكلى على مسحوق الشبة وبعدين انتى بتقولى انك تخينة من فوق ورفيعة من الساق طيب ممكن اعرف يا قمر هو وزنك اد اية بالضبط

----------


## عروسة جديدة

وزني 85 بس كان الاول اقل من كده

----------


## عروسة جديدة

معلش انا تعبتك معايا انهاردة قوي ربنا يخليكي لينا يا رب
وكل الي في بالك يتحقق امين

----------


## عروسة جديدة

معلش يا دعاء هو مفيش طريقة اني الواحد يخس من فوق ويتخن من تحت 
وشكرا

----------


## دعاء ثابت

> معلش يا دعاء هو مفيش طريقة اني الواحد يخس من فوق ويتخن من تحت 
> وشكرا


ولا يهمك يا قمر وربنا يتمم بخير وشكرا على دعوتك الجميلة بس انا عايزة اعرف انتى وزنك 85 كيلو كدة يبقى كتير ولازم تخسى فعلا لان اكيد كدة هيبان فرق فى جسمك فوق وتحت وعموما لما الواحد بيعمل رجيم بيخس من اعلى لاسفل حتى لو تلاحظى ان الناس اللى عندهم ارداف بينزلوها بصعوبة جدا وبيشتكوا من ان الوجة والصدر بيخسوا من فوق وتحت لا عشان كدة عايزة اقولك انك لازم تعملى دايت وتخسى كمان عشان انتى هتتجوزى واحنا بنزيد بعد الجواز والحمل والولادة وكدة هتزيدى جدا ولازم طبعا تحسى بفرق من فوق انة اتخن من تحت عموما انتى لسة قدامك وقت وكمان ادخلى موضوع مون لاف عاملة موضوع هايل عشان التخسيس هتلاقى انظمة تحفة هتفيدك ولو عايزة رقم دكاترة تخسيس ابعتيلى وهبعتهملك ع الخاص
شكرا لمرورك الجميل يا قمر
دعاء

----------


## boukybouky

ربنا يجازيكي خير يا دعاء بجد 

مجهودك رائع ما شاء الله 

و كل سنة و انتن طيبات جميعاً و عيد سعيد عليكن

في رعاية الله ،،،

----------


## عروسة جديدة

صباح الخير يا احلي دودو في الدنيا متشكرة ليكي قوي ومتحرمش منك 
ممكن تقوليلي موضوع مون لاف موجود فين 
وشكرا

----------


## عروسة جديدة

دودو هل فعلا جلسات التسمين ممكن تجيب نتيجة في علاج نحافة الساقين

----------


## دعاء ثابت

> ربنا يجازيكي خير يا دعاء بجد 
> 
> مجهودك رائع ما شاء الله 
> 
> و كل سنة و انتن طيبات جميعاً و عيد سعيد عليكن
> 
> في رعاية الله ،،،


شكرا ليكى يا ريرى على كلامك الجميل وربنا يخليكى يارب وعيد سعيد عليكى وعلى كل المنتدى
دعاء

----------


## دعاء ثابت

> دودو هل فعلا جلسات التسمين ممكن تجيب نتيجة في علاج نحافة الساقين


حبيبة قلبى موضوع مون لايت مثبت فوق اول موضوع فى قسم المراة وبالنسبة لجلسات التسمين والله كلة كدب فى كدب انا مستحرمة تدفعى فلوس على الفاضى كدة 
بصى هو لو انتى خلاص الموضوع قفل معاكى قوى اعملى حقن دهون وخلاص وممكن ابعتلك على الخاص رقم دكتور تجميل وهخلية كمان يعملك خصم كبيررررر ولو انى مش مفضلاها لانها هترجع تانى بعد سنة يا قمر احمدى ربنا والله انتى زى الفل بس هو قلق الجواز اللى بيخلى الواحدة بتبقى خايفة ان جوزها ميعجبهوش حاجة خليكى واثقة فى نفسك واتكلى على ربنا هيكرمك ويخليكى فى عينة احلى واحدة فى الدنيا
دعاء

----------


## عروسة جديدة

معلش يا دعاء اصل انا الموضوع مسيطر عليه تماما 
ممكن تبعتيلي علي moonaa000000@hotmail.com

----------


## عروسة جديدة

معلش انا بتقل عليكي وابعتيلي رقم تليفونك 
علشان ابقي اكلمك ممكن

----------


## عروسة جديدة

ممكن يا دودو تبعتيلي الميل بتاعك علي الهوت ميل علشان اضيفك عندي

----------


## عروسة جديدة

يا ريت انهاردة وبسرعة لاحسن انا في العيد مش هاعرف ادخل علي النت 
ولا هاعرف اكلمك ابعتيلي حتي رقم التليفون وبرضه الميل بتاعك

----------


## دعاء ثابت

[quote=عروسة جديدة]معلش انا بتقل عليكي وابعتيلي رقم تليفونك 
علشان ابقي اكلمك ممكن[/quo 
بصى يا قمر هو ممنوع من مشرفين المنتدى اننا نحط اى ايميلات هنا على العموم هبعتلك رقم تليفونى ع الخاص مع انى بعتهولك والله قبل كدة وللاسف انا المسنجر عندى مش شغال واول ما انزل الهوت ميل الجديد هضيفك عندى ومستنية تليفونك يا جميل

----------


## عروسة جديدة

متشكرة ليكي يا دودو وربنا يخليكي ومنتحرمش منك ابدا

----------


## lovely sky

كل سنة وانتي طيبة يا دعاء  وحمدالله على سلامتك لينا تاني 
نورتي المنتدى يا قمر 
كان مضلم من غيرك
دعاء لو ممكن بس تجاوبيني على اسالتي لاني كنت سالتك كذذا سؤال في مواضيع مختلفة بس كنتي مش هنا
فانا عاوزة اعرف لو ممكن تساعديني الاقي حل علشان اطخن شوية لاني رفيعه جدا جدا و خصوصا مشكلتي في الرجلين ومنطقة الصدر ... يا ريت يا دعاء يكون عندك حل احسن انا فرحي في الصيف ان شاء الله ومش عارفه اعمل ايه في المشكلة دي 
وربنا يخليكي يا دعاء و اسفة لو بتقل عليكي

----------


## دعاء ثابت

> كل سنة وانتي طيبة يا دعاء  وحمدالله على سلامتك لينا تاني 
> نورتي المنتدى يا قمر 
> كان مضلم من غيرك
> دعاء لو ممكن بس تجاوبيني على اسالتي لاني كنت سالتك كذذا سؤال في مواضيع مختلفة بس كنتي مش هنا
> فانا عاوزة اعرف لو ممكن تساعديني الاقي حل علشان اطخن شوية لاني رفيعه جدا جدا و خصوصا مشكلتي في الرجلين ومنطقة الصدر ... يا ريت يا دعاء يكون عندك حل احسن انا فرحي في الصيف ان شاء الله ومش عارفه اعمل ايه في المشكلة دي 
> وربنا يخليكي يا دعاء و اسفة لو بتقل عليكي


ازيك يا لفلى عاملة اية كل سنة وانتى طيبة يا قمر والف الف مبروك ومعلش انا اسفة يا قمر على انى مردتش على اسئلتك معلش حبيبتى على السهو دة منى 
عموما ابعتيلى الاسئلة هنا فى المركز عشان انا ممكن مخدش بالى منها فى المواضيع
بالنسبة لسؤالك عن التخن فانتى لما هتتخنى منطقة الصدر والرجلين هتتظبط معاكى تمام واستنينى هجبلك كذا نظام من دكتور اعرفة لزيادة الوزن متخفيش فى اسرع وقت هرد عليكى ان شاء الله وبالنسبة كمان لزيادة حجم الصدر فهناك عدة اشياء يمكنك بها تكبير حجمة منها دهن الصدر بزيت الزيتون وعمل مساج لمدة 10 دقايق بحركة دائرية فى اتجاة عقارب الساعة 
زيت الحلبة ومشروب الحلبة وعايزة اقولك ان زيت الحلبة بيزيد حجم اى مكان بة غدد زى الصدر ودى وصفة قديمة ومعروفة جدا بتدهنى صدرك كل يوم بالليل بزيت الحلبة وتلبسى كيس بلاستك وعلية الملابس الداخلية وتتركية الى الصباح ثم تشطفية الوصفة دى هايلة وبتجيب نتيجة بسرعة وكويسة جدا بس للاسف ريحة زيت الحلبة قوية جدا بس معلش استحمليها
زيت السمسم اخلطية مع طحينة بيضا وبرضة تعملى نفس طريقة زيت الحلبة مع الكيس البلاستك برضة نتيجتها رائعة
ممارسة تمرين معين هو انك تمسكى زجاجتين مياة مملوئتين او اى ثقل عندك وترفعى ايدك لاعلى وتفرديها وترفعيها خمسين مرة كل يوم التمرين دة بيقوى عضلات الصدر ويعرضها وبالتالى بيعطى فرصة لزيادة المساحة لتتكون الدهون 
بس اهم حاجة انك لما تدهنى اى نوع من الزيوت دى متنسيش انك تعملى عملية التدليك بالزيت الاول قبل لبس الكيس البلاستك
حبيبتى انتظرينى فى موضوع زيادة الوزن ومعلش انا اسفة لتاخيرى مرة تانية واى سؤال ليكى انا حاضرة
دعاء
 ::h::   ::h::   ::h::   ::h::   ::h::   ::h::   ::h::   ::h::   ::h::   ::h::   ::h::   ::h::   ::h::   ::h::   ::h::

----------


## lovely sky

يا حبيبتي يا دعاء وربنا انتي عسل و سكر ........ مرسي ليكي جدا جدا يا قمر على كلامك و انك طمنتيني اني هطخن .... وانا مش مشكلة عندي ابدا الريحة بتاعة الزيت او غيره انا هستحمل اي حاجه بس المهم اني اطخن في الاخر ... وانا هابدا بالتمرينات دي من النهارده و هاجيب زيت الحلبة ده قريب ان شاء الله ... و مستنياكي علشان برامج زيادة الووزن .. انا عاوزة اقوى برنامج عندك ... 
والله ربنا يخليكي لينا يا دعاء يا سكر ... و ربنا يطول لنا في عمر مامتك و يخليها لينا  يا رب و اشكريها كتيييييير انها جابتك لينا يا عسل 
مع السللامه

----------


## دعاء ثابت

> يا حبيبتي يا دعاء وربنا انتي عسل و سكر ........ مرسي ليكي جدا جدا يا قمر على كلامك و انك طمنتيني اني هطخن .... وانا مش مشكلة عندي ابدا الريحة بتاعة الزيت او غيره انا هستحمل اي حاجه بس المهم اني اطخن في الاخر ... وانا هابدا بالتمرينات دي من النهارده و هاجيب زيت الحلبة ده قريب ان شاء الله ... و مستنياكي علشان برامج زيادة الووزن .. انا عاوزة اقوى برنامج عندك ... 
> والله ربنا يخليكي لينا يا دعاء يا سكر ... و ربنا يطول لنا في عمر مامتك و يخليها لينا  يا رب و اشكريها كتيييييير انها جابتك لينا يا عسل 
> مع السللامه


يا حبيبة قلبى انتى اللى زى العسل على فكرة انا جبتلك برامج زيادة الوزن وهبعتهالك ع الخاص وشكرا لذوقك يا حبيبة قلبى وتسلميلى يارب ويسلملى زوقك
 ::h::   ::h::   ::h::   ::h::   ::h::   ::h::   ::h::   ::h::   ::h::   ::h::   ::h::   ::h::   ::h::   ::h::   ::h::   ::h::   ::h::   ::h::   ::h::   ::h::   ::h::   ::h::

----------


## totatoty

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته 
ازيك يا دعاء وحشتينى اخبارك ايه 
ليا سؤال عندك انا بيجىلى فى الشتاء
حبوب فى وشى وكمان قشره فى شعرى اعمل فيها ايه 
وجزاكى الله كل خير يا قمر 
تقبلى تحياتى 
 ::h::   ::h::   ::h::

----------


## lovely sky

انا مستنياكي يا دعاء يا سكر ... ومرسي على زوقك والله وربنا ما يحرمناش منك ابدا 
انا والله مش عارفه اشكرك ازاي 
مرسي جدا جدا

----------


## عروسة جديدة

كل سنة وانتم طيبين 
وخصوصا دودي 
علشان انا معرفتش ادخل علي النت في العيد خالص ولما رجعت الشغل علي طول قلت اقولكم كل سنة وانتم طيبين

----------


## دوفينا

فعلا موضوع مركز التجميل دة رائع وربنا يقويكى على المجهود الجامد دة
اناكنت عايزة اسال انا شعرى خفيف دلوقتى بس كان زمان تقيل قبل الثانوية العامة وبعدين رحت لدكاترة واخدت حاجات كتير بس برضة مرجعش زى الاول المشكلة كمان انة بيطلع شعرات خشنة (اناشعرى نوعة جاف مش ناعم اوي بس مش خشن)
وساعات الاقى شعرات غير منتظمة يعنى تبقى سميكة وبعدين جزء رفيع وتيجى فى الاخر رفيعة قوى الى جانب التقصيف ارجوكى شوفى لى حل اذا امكن شكرا

----------


## دوفينا

السلام عليكم ازيك يا دودو عاملة اية؟ انا اسفة كان عندى استفسار تانى كنت قرات فى احد المنتديات عن فوائد زيت الحية وانة بيعمل حاجات رهيبة فى الشعربيفردة ويمنع التساقط ويطولة فهل الكلام دة صحيح ؟ممكن تبحثى فى الموضوع دة ؟واذا كان صحيح اية انسب طريقة لاستخدامة؟وبرضة قرات قبل كدة عن زيت أنوب وبرضة لية فوائد للشعر هو احسن ولا زيت الحية .شكرا

----------


## احساس برئ

دعاء بجد انتي جميلة الجميلات
ربنا يخليكي لينا ويديكي الصحة
الف مبروك بجد الموضوع تحفة

بصي يا دودو
انا بشرتي فاتحة 
ورغم كدا عندي هالات جامده  واضحة وملفتة
حاولت استعمل كريمات بس مفيش فايدة
اعمل اييييية؟؟

وليا سؤال تاني بعد ازنك
ايديا  غامقة على طول و في الشتا بتبقى اغمق  رغم اني على طول بدهنها دوف والبس جوانتي
بس عاوزة وصفات عشان تبقى فاتحة زي لون بشرتي او افتح
وتسلم يا جميل

----------


## ##هدى##

لم أرى المركز الا الآن 
شكرا على المجهود الطيب

----------


## moony2005

السلام عليكم ورحمة اله وبركاته 

الاخت العزيزة دعاء 
انا عضوة مشتركة من فترة طويلة قوي بس ماليش مشاركات يعين مجرد متصفح مش لحاجة غير لاني مش بلاقي حاجة اقولها 
بس بجد ماقدرتش امنع نفسي اني ارد عليكي واباركلك على مواضيعك المميزة 
على فكرة انا كنت باخد مواضيعك دي واطبعها وباحتفظ بيها عندي واطبعها لكل اللي عايز بس والله باقول اني جايباها من المنتدى دة وكتير قوي اشتركوا في المنتدى جة لما اديتهم الموقع.بس ما تخافش يا جميل ماباحاولش انشرها في المنتديات التانية علشان باحس ان دي سرقة (شوفتي منتهى الامانة) اللي عايز اي وصفة يعملها سيرش وهايلاقيها ويشترك معاكي في المنتدى .بس انا للاسف مش لاقية وقت ولا فلوس ههههه علشان ارجرب كل الوصفات التحفة دي .
يا ريت تقبليني صديقة في المنتدى وانشاء الله بيقى نتبادل ارقام التليفونات علشان نا زي اغلب الموجودين في المنتدى مخطوووووووووووووووبة (انا مش عارفة ايه ماسورة المخطوبين اللي اتفجرت مرة واحدة كدة) وخلاص فرحي بعد كام شهر (حاجة تخوف وتوجع البطن) المهم يعنى انا كمان عايزة كورس مع اني باحاول اعتمد على نفسي في المواضيع دي لان عايزة شوية تنظيم وفلوووووووووووس واحنا غلابة على الاخر (دة بخل وحياتك) هلاقيها من الجهاز واللا من العناية ببشرتي بس هاحاول اني افكها على نفسي شوية وشبرق على نفسي شوية بخمسة جنيه بحالهم وعايزاكي تعمليلي كورس في الحدود دي (لسة عايشة في عصر السحتوت).ياللا انا معتمدة على ربنا ثم عليكي وارجوكي ردي عليا واهتمي برسالتي دي والف سلامة عليك يا جميل ولو محتاجة رقم تليفون مهندس كمبيوتر ممتاز علشان المشاكل اللي عندك في الجهاز ممكن اديلك رقم مهندس مضمون 100%  بس انت تأشر ياجميل (لو تحبي تاشري بطاطس ماعنديش مانع) .
انا عارفة اني رغيت كتيييييييييييييير قوي واني زهقتك بس احب نكون اصحاب
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

----------


## عروسة جديدة

ممكن سؤال 
هل استخدام زيت الحلبة علي منطقة الارداف والجناب بانتظام ممكن تتخنها

----------


## lovely sky

انتي فين يا دعاء انا مستنياكي 
انتي  رحتي فين

----------


## اوركيدا



----------


## lovely sky

دعاء انتي ليه مش بتردي علينا 
انتي فين؟

----------


## ست الدار

دعاء حبيبتى ممكن تبعتيلى على الخاص مركز السويت علشان فيه عريس جاى لبنتى وعيزاها تبقى زى القمر
ممكن يا دعاء وعقبالك ان شاء الله وتعزمينا كلنا ونييجى نردلك جمايلك  يا رب فرح بيكى قريبا

----------


## lovely sky

دعاء انا مستنية البرنامج الغذائي اللي قلتي لي عليه انا كل يوم باشوف الرسائل الخاصة ومش بالاقي رسالة منك 
انا باعمل التمارين كل يوم 150 مرة و بادهن بزيت الحلبة 
بس مستنية البرنامج الغذائي ربنا يخليكي يا دعاء 
وانا  كمان عاوزة اعرف فين مركز السويت ده علشان فرحي ان شاء الله 
ربنا يخليكي لينا يا دعاء و ربنا يوفقك يا رب

----------


## دعاء ثابت

> السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته 
> ازيك يا دعاء وحشتينى اخبارك ايه 
> ليا سؤال عندك انا بيجىلى فى الشتاء
> حبوب فى وشى وكمان قشره فى شعرى اعمل فيها ايه 
> وجزاكى الله كل خير يا قمر 
> تقبلى تحياتى


الغالية توتا توتى عاملة اية ازيك معلش حبيبتى اتاخرت عليكى فى الرد معلش عشان الوقت والله انا اسفة جدااااا وانتى كمان حبيبتى وحشتينى جدا جدا بالنسبة لقشرة الشعر حاولى تهوى شعرك اطول فترة ممكنة لان كتم الشعر فترة طويلة من اسباب تكون القشرة ولو انتى محجبة حاولى بقدر الامكان ان كل الحجابات تكون على قطن وابتعدى عن الاكل اللى بيزود الدهون او اللى بيحتوى على نسبة كبيرة من الدهون لانها بتزود نشاط الافرازات فى الجسم الدهنية واللى بتظهر على هيئة قشرة وحبوب فى الجسم واليكى بعض الطرق البسيطة اللى هتقضى على القشرة ان شاء الله
1) اضيفى ملعقتين من الخل فى الشطفة الاخيرة اثناء غسل الشعر
2) طحن قرصين اسبرين ووضعهم فى علبة الشامبو يقضى تماما على القشرة بالتدريج
عمل تدليك يومى لفروة الشعر لمدة خمس دقايق يعمل على فتح مسام البصيلات وبالتالى تنفسها وطرد القشرة من عليها 
وبالنسبة للحبوب يا قمر اولا ياااااااااريت تكونى بتشيلى الماكياج قبل النوم لو بتستخدمية لان البشرة فى الشتا بتاخد كل الماكياج الموجود عليها غير الصيف لان فى الصيف بيضيع جزء كبير منة مع العرق 
استخدمى ماء الورد كل يوم قبل النوم عن طريق مسح الوجة بقطنة يوميا 
ادهنى وشك كل يوم بعد ماء الورد بزيت الزيتون الدافى وسبية للصبح وبعدين اشطفية
توتا توتى حاولى توضحيلى اكتر شكل الحبوب يعنى صغيرة ولا فيها افرزات بيضا ولا اية عموما اللى قلتهولك دة بيفيد اى نوع من الحبوب بس ياريت تو ضحيلى اكتر
واسفة مرة تانى ع التاخير
اختك دعاء

----------


## دعاء ثابت

> كل سنة وانتم طيبين 
> وخصوصا دودي 
> علشان انا معرفتش ادخل علي النت في العيد خالص ولما رجعت الشغل علي طول قلت اقولكم كل سنة وانتم طيبين


وانتى طيبة يا قمر وعاملة اية يا عروستنا وشكرا على المرور الجميل وعيد سعيد عليكى وعلى كل المنتدى
دعاء  ::h::   ::h::   ::h::   ::h::   ::h::   ::h::   ::h::   ::h::   ::h::   ::h::   ::h::   ::h::   ::h::   ::h::   ::h::   ::h::   ::h::   ::h::   ::h::   ::h::   ::h::   ::h::

----------


## دعاء ثابت

> فعلا موضوع مركز التجميل دة رائع وربنا يقويكى على المجهود الجامد دة
> اناكنت عايزة اسال انا شعرى خفيف دلوقتى بس كان زمان تقيل قبل الثانوية العامة وبعدين رحت لدكاترة واخدت حاجات كتير بس برضة مرجعش زى الاول المشكلة كمان انة بيطلع شعرات خشنة (اناشعرى نوعة جاف مش ناعم اوي بس مش خشن)
> وساعات الاقى شعرات غير منتظمة يعنى تبقى سميكة وبعدين جزء رفيع وتيجى فى الاخر رفيعة قوى الى جانب التقصيف ارجوكى شوفى لى حل اذا امكن شكرا


اولا اهلا بيكى يا دوفينا منورة حبيبة قلبى وشكرا على كلامك الذوق دة بصى يا قمر حاولى تتابعى المركز من الاول او من اول صفحة انا كنت كتبت وصفاااااااااااات كتير جدا لسقوط الشعر ومنع التقصف وهديكى شوية حاجات بسيطة جدا هتنفعك جدا لشعرك
اهتمى بعمل مساج لشعرك يوميا عن طريق قلب الراس وتدليكها باطراف الاصابع دة بينشط الدورة الدموية جدا وبالتالى بيكون حافز للبصيلات الضعيفة لطرد الشعر الضعيف وخروج الشعرة القوية ويمكن افضل شىء ثبت علميا هو اطالة السجود فى الصلاة بيفيد جدا فى تنشيط الدورة الدموية وبالتالى كثافة الشعر ومنع سقوطة
شرب عصير الجزر كوبين يوميا لمدة شهر ونص لشهريين يكثف الشعر جدا ويمنع سقوطة
الاكثار من اكل الخضروات يفيد جدا للشعر وخصوصا الجرجير
اهتمى بعمل حمامات زيت اسبوعيا فى نفس اليوم والساعة كل اسبوع وافضل الزيوت على الاطلاق هو زيت الذرة لخفتة وسرعة امتصاص الشعر لة استخدمى عافية بس دفية على النار شوية والبسى بونية لمدة ساعتين ويفضل وضع فوطة دافئة او وجهى السشوار الساخن على الشعر
حبيبتى تابعى الوصفات اللى فى الردود لو ملقتهاش ارجعى تانى وانا معاكى
اختك دعااااااااااء

----------


## دعاء ثابت

> السلام عليكم ازيك يا دودو عاملة اية؟ انا اسفة كان عندى استفسار تانى كنت قرات فى احد المنتديات عن فوائد زيت الحية وانة بيعمل حاجات رهيبة فى الشعربيفردة ويمنع التساقط ويطولة فهل الكلام دة صحيح ؟ممكن تبحثى فى الموضوع دة ؟واذا كان صحيح اية انسب طريقة لاستخدامة؟وبرضة قرات قبل كدة عن زيت أنوب وبرضة لية فوائد للشعر هو احسن ولا زيت الحية .شكرا


ازيك يا دوفينا وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاتة يا قمر هو زيت الحية كويس يا قمر بس هو مبيعملش الحاجات الرهيبة دى يعنى علميا الشعر لية نسبة معينة فى الطول شهريا بس هو مفيد للشعر المجهد اللى مبيطولش عشان متعب ومجهد بس خدى بالك زيت الحية اللى فى الاسواق مغشوش والاصلى منة غالى جدا ومش موجود فى اى مكان بسهولة اما عن زيت انوب فدة بقى علية ضجة على الفاضى 
وطبعا زيت الحية افضل منة وهو استخدامة عادى زى كريم وزيت التسريح العادى يعنى مش حمامات ولا حاجة يعنى دهن الشعر بقطرات بسيطة قبل التسريح

----------


## دعاء ثابت

> دعاء بجد انتي جميلة الجميلات
> ربنا يخليكي لينا ويديكي الصحة
> الف مبروك بجد الموضوع تحفة
> 
> بصي يا دودو
> انا بشرتي فاتحة 
> ورغم كدا عندي هالات جامده  واضحة وملفتة
> حاولت استعمل كريمات بس مفيش فايدة
> اعمل اييييية؟؟
> ...


احساس برىء منورة المنتدى حبيبة قلبى واهلا بيكى معانا بصى حبيبتى حاولى تتابعى موضوعاتى السابقة هتلاقى ملف كامل للهالات السودة وملف كامل لتفتيح بشرة اليد 
وهنتظر ردك بعد النتيجة واى سؤال تانى انا معاكى
اختك دعاء

----------


## دعاء ثابت

[quote=##هدى##]لم أرى المركز الا الآن 
شكرا على المجهود الطيب[/
الغالية هدى شكرا مرورك الجميل وشكرا على اللفتة الرقيقة واى سؤال انا معاكى
اختك دعاء

----------


## lovely sky

دعاء بجد انا زعلانة منك 
انتي رديتي على كل الاسئلة اللي في المركز الا سؤالي ؟؟

----------


## دعاء ثابت

> دعاء بجد انا زعلانة منك 
> انتي رديتي على كل الاسئلة اللي في المركز الا سؤالي ؟؟


الغالية لفلى سكاى عاملة اية متزعليش والله منى معلش غصب عنى انا بحاول  ارد بالدور والله العظيم انتى لو تعرفى انا مشغولة قد اية هتعذرينى وبعدين انا كنت بعتلك طرق زيادة الوزن على الخاص عموما هكتبهالك هنا تانى وبالنسبة لموضوع مركز السويت هو انتى مش من عمان تقريبا هو المركز عندنا فى القاهرة لو عايزاة برضة ابقى ابعتيلى وارد عليكى 
واليكى افضل الطرق لزيادة الوزن
1) اكل العجوة باستمرار مسمن هايل جدا للجسم
2) شرب الحلبة المطحونة المحلاة بالعسل الاسود
3) حب العزيز اكلة وغلية وشرب ماءة مسمن رائع
4) شرب كوب لبن على الريق مضاف الية 2 بيضة مخفوقين
5) الاكثار من اكل الحلويات والشكولاتة والنشويات بكثرة
6) الاكثار من المايونيز والكاتشب على الطعام
7) البطاطس المحمرة مسمن فظيع حيث ال100 جرام تعطى الجسم 500 سعر حرارى وهو ما يعنى وجبة كاملة
8) عدم شرب الماء اثناء الاكل حتى لا تملاء حيز المعدة وتشعرى بالشبع سريعا
9) الاكثار من تناول العصائر المحلاة جيدا 
10) الحلاوة الطحينية بين الوجبات مسمن رائع 
بصى انا عارفة ان معظم الحاجات دى هتخليكى تزهقى بس معلش استحملى عشان تزيدى وزنك وعموما انا عايزة اقولك ان ناس كتير هنا  بتحسدك لاننا اكترنا بندور ازاى ننزل وزننا مش نخفضة 
ودة نظام اكل بيزود الوزن 2 كيلو اسبوعيا
الافطار 
كوب لبن ب 2 بيضة مخفوقة
قطعة حلاوة طحينية 
معلقتين مربى كبيرة
2 رغيف فينو ابيض
كوب عصير محلى جيدا
بين الافطار والغدا تناول قطعة شكولاتة او اتنين بسكوت بالشكولاتة مع ثمرتين فاكهة
الغداء
قطعتين لحم محمر جيدا او قطعة فراخ محمرة + طبق بطاطس محمرة كبير + طبق سلطة صغير لفرد واحد + رغيف خبز عربى ابيض + 3 ثمرات فاكهة 
او طبق ارز كبير او طبق مكرونة كبير مع ما سبق بدل البطاطس
بين الغدا والعشا تناول طبق من العجوة وكوب حلبة محلى بالعسل
العشا ء
كوب لبن كامل الدسم محلى جيدا + 2 رغيف فينو ابيض مع المربى او الحلاوة او الشكولاتة السائلة او 2 بيض مقلى بالسمن و2 ثمرة فاكهة
بجد الله يكون بعونك يا لفلى وربنا يقدرك تجمعى كل الاكل دة مع بعضة المهم بس متزهقيش واستمرى حتى الوصول للوزن المطلوب
واكرر اعتذارى على التاخير مرة تانية بس معلش متزعليش والله غصب عنى 
اختك دعاء

----------


## دعاء ثابت

> السلام عليكم ورحمة اله وبركاته 
> 
> الاخت العزيزة دعاء 
> انا عضوة مشتركة من فترة طويلة قوي بس ماليش مشاركات يعين مجرد متصفح مش لحاجة غير لاني مش بلاقي حاجة اقولها 
> بس بجد ماقدرتش امنع نفسي اني ارد عليكي واباركلك على مواضيعك المميزة 
> على فكرة انا كنت باخد مواضيعك دي واطبعها وباحتفظ بيها عندي واطبعها لكل اللي عايز بس والله باقول اني جايباها من المنتدى دة وكتير قوي اشتركوا في المنتدى جة لما اديتهم الموقع.بس ما تخافش يا جميل ماباحاولش انشرها في المنتديات التانية علشان باحس ان دي سرقة (شوفتي منتهى الامانة) اللي عايز اي وصفة يعملها سيرش وهايلاقيها ويشترك معاكي في المنتدى .بس انا للاسف مش لاقية وقت ولا فلوس ههههه علشان ارجرب كل الوصفات التحفة دي .
> يا ريت تقبليني صديقة في المنتدى وانشاء الله بيقى نتبادل ارقام التليفونات علشان نا زي اغلب الموجودين في المنتدى مخطوووووووووووووووبة (انا مش عارفة ايه ماسورة المخطوبين اللي اتفجرت مرة واحدة كدة) وخلاص فرحي بعد كام شهر (حاجة تخوف وتوجع البطن) المهم يعنى انا كمان عايزة كورس مع اني باحاول اعتمد على نفسي في المواضيع دي لان عايزة شوية تنظيم وفلوووووووووووس واحنا غلابة على الاخر (دة بخل وحياتك) هلاقيها من الجهاز واللا من العناية ببشرتي بس هاحاول اني افكها على نفسي شوية وشبرق على نفسي شوية بخمسة جنيه بحالهم وعايزاكي تعمليلي كورس في الحدود دي (لسة عايشة في عصر السحتوت).ياللا انا معتمدة على ربنا ثم عليكي وارجوكي ردي عليا واهتمي برسالتي دي والف سلامة عليك يا جميل ولو محتاجة رقم تليفون مهندس كمبيوتر ممتاز علشان المشاكل اللي عندك في الجهاز ممكن اديلك رقم مهندس مضمون 100%  بس انت تأشر ياجميل (لو تحبي تاشري بطاطس ماعنديش مانع) .
> انا عارفة اني رغيت كتيييييييييييييير قوي واني زهقتك بس احب نكون اصحاب
> والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاتة ازيك يا مونى ومنورة المنتدى وفى انتظار تفاعلك معانا دايما وكويس انك مبقتيش تتفرجى بس احنا عايزينك تنورى على طول وبعدين بطلى بقى توزعى منشورات ههههههههه والف مبروك يا قمر وربنا يتمم بخير وعقبال كل بنات المنتدى يارب بصى يا قمر انتى دورى فى المركز هتلاقى وصفات كتيرررررة موت هتنفعك جدا وكلها سهلة ورخيصة ومش هتتعبك بس داومى عليها وبلاش كسل ولو انا هبعتلك رقم تلفونى على الخاص عشان تبقى تقوليلى على اللى عايزاة وشكرا يا قمر على ذوقك بالنسبة لموضوع مهندس الكمبيوتر شيلينك يا قمر لوقت  عوزة والف مبروك مرة تانى 
اختك دعاء

----------


## دعاء ثابت

> ممكن سؤال 
> هل استخدام زيت الحلبة علي منطقة الارداف والجناب بانتظام ممكن تتخنها


اة يا قمر بس دة هياخد وقت كبير جدا عشان مساحة اختزال الدهون هتاخد وقت كبير غير الخدود بس لو عايزة نتيجة كويسة استمرى فترة كبيرة ومتزهقيش
دعاء

----------


## دعاء ثابت

> 


العفو يا اوركيدا وشكرا على المرور والتفاعل
دعاء

----------


## دعاء ثابت

> دعاء حبيبتى ممكن تبعتيلى على الخاص مركز السويت علشان فيه عريس جاى لبنتى وعيزاها تبقى زى القمر
> ممكن يا دعاء وعقبالك ان شاء الله وتعزمينا كلنا ونييجى نردلك جمايلك  يا رب فرح بيكى قريبا


الغالية ست الدار الف مبروك لبنتك وشكرا لدعوتك الجميلة وان شاء الله بنوتك هتبقى زى القمر بأذن الله هبعتلك اسم المركز على الخاص وفى انتظارك دايما عشان انا مبسوطة بيكى قوى قوى واى سؤال انا تحت امرك  ::h::   ::h::   ::h::   ::h::   ::h::   ::h::   ::h::   ::h::   ::h::   ::h::   ::h::   ::h::   ::h::  
دعاء

----------


## totatoty

> الغالية توتا توتى عاملة اية ازيك معلش حبيبتى اتاخرت عليكى فى الرد معلش عشان الوقت والله انا اسفة جدااااا وانتى كمان حبيبتى وحشتينى جدا جدا بالنسبة لقشرة الشعر حاولى تهوى شعرك اطول فترة ممكنة لان كتم الشعر فترة طويلة من اسباب تكون القشرة ولو انتى محجبة حاولى بقدر الامكان ان كل الحجابات تكون على قطن وابتعدى عن الاكل اللى بيزود الدهون او اللى بيحتوى على نسبة كبيرة من الدهون لانها بتزود نشاط الافرازات فى الجسم الدهنية واللى بتظهر على هيئة قشرة وحبوب فى الجسم واليكى بعض الطرق البسيطة اللى هتقضى على القشرة ان شاء الله
> 1) اضيفى ملعقتين من الخل فى الشطفة الاخيرة اثناء غسل الشعر
> 2) طحن قرصين اسبرين ووضعهم فى علبة الشامبو يقضى تماما على القشرة بالتدريج
> عمل تدليك يومى لفروة الشعر لمدة خمس دقايق يعمل على فتح مسام البصيلات وبالتالى تنفسها وطرد القشرة من عليها 
> وبالنسبة للحبوب يا قمر اولا ياااااااااريت تكونى بتشيلى الماكياج قبل النوم لو بتستخدمية لان البشرة فى الشتا بتاخد كل الماكياج الموجود عليها غير الصيف لان فى الصيف بيضيع جزء كبير منة مع العرق 
> استخدمى ماء الورد كل يوم قبل النوم عن طريق مسح الوجة بقطنة يوميا 
> ادهنى وشك كل يوم بعد ماء الورد بزيت الزيتون الدافى وسبية للصبح وبعدين اشطفية
> توتا توتى حاولى توضحيلى اكتر شكل الحبوب يعنى صغيرة ولا فيها افرزات بيضا ولا اية عموما اللى قلتهولك دة بيفيد اى نوع من الحبوب بس ياريت تو ضحيلى اكتر
> واسفة مرة تانى ع التاخير
> اختك دعاء


السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته 
 منوره الدنيا كلها الحمد لله انك بخير 
بجد بتقلقينا عليكى 
بلاش تغيبى كدا القشره عرفت انها بتجى فى الشتاء بس  
وكمان الحبوب دى وهى فى منها مش كبيره يعنى متوسطه وصغير لا مفيهاش 
 افرزات بيضا ولااى حاجه اه انا مش بحط مكياج خالص لا صيف ولا شتاء
شكرا على ردك يا قمر ربنا يخليكى لينا 
 وبلاش اسف يا دودو المهم اننا نشوفك دايما منوره 
تقبلى تحياتى

----------


## lovely sky

مرسي يا دعاء يا قمر 
انا ما اقدرش ازعل منك اصلا .. دا انتي الخير و البركة بتاع المنتدى ده كله 
انا مقيمة في عمان ايوة بس انا هنزل مصر اول الصيف ان شاء الله و هحتاج مركز السويت جدا في الصيف 
انا مبسوطة اوي اوي بالبرامج اللي اديتيهاني دي كلها 
انا على فكره مدمنة بطاطس محمرة 
باعملها بكل الاشكال و الانواع  و الطرق 
و باكلها كل يوم تقريبا و احيان كتيرة مرتين في اليوم
و فعلا باكل البلح بس مش العجوة و هابدا اكل كل الحاجات دي ان شاء الله كلها 
انا بجد مش عارفه اشكرك ازاي يا دعاء 
انا هادعيلك قبل ما اكل و بعد ما اكل 
شوفي بقه هافضل ادعيلك طول اليوم  وكل يوم
ربنا يوفقك يا رب و ما يحرمناش منك ابدا ابدا 
ومرسي ليكي جدا جدا جدا 
بجد انا نفسي لما اجي مصر اشوفك 
واقدر  ارد لك جمايلك دي كلها 
مرسي اوي اوي يا دعاء

----------


## عروسة جديدة

اة يا قمر بس دة هياخد وقت كبير جدا عشان مساحة اختزال الدهون هتاخد وقت كبير غير الخدود بس لو عايزة نتيجة كويسة استمرى فترة كبيرة ومتزهقيش
دعاء
دودي ميرسي علي ردك بس من فضلك ممكن تحدديلي الوقت اد ايه بالضبط

----------


## golden_eye

بصراحة يادودو انا فرحى قرب ومش عارفة اعمل ايه وواحدة صحبتى قالتلى مفيش غير دودو :good:   هى اللى تعرف تساعدك معلش حببتى هتقل عليك بس كنت عايزة اعمل جدول للعناية بلبشرة والشعر والجسم امشى عليه بانتظام فى الشهر اللى قبل الفرح وكمان هو فى نظام غذائى معين اتبعه ومعلش حبى كنت عايزة اعرف مكان كويس اعمل فيه السويت واماكن تاجير فساتين الفرح ولو تعرفى كوافيرة كويسة وايه هى المنتجات الكويسة اللى اجابها للعناية بالبشرة والشعر والجسم لانى لحد دلوقت مش لاقيه حد يساعدنى فى الموضوع ده عارفة انى انا طولت عليكى حبيبتى بس ياريت تردى عليا بسرعة لانى الوقت بيعدى ومش عارفة اعمل ايه  ::'(:

----------


## golden_eye

دودى بليز محتاجة مساعدتك فرحى قرب ومش عارفة اعمل ايه  :Helpsmilie2:

----------


## hoda5555

دعاء بجد انا والله العظيم سجلت مخصوص علشانك عايزة اقولك انى بنت وحيدة مليش اخوات وفرحى اول شهر 3 ومحتاجة لك جدا ياريت تبعتيلى رقمك بسرعة ضرورى

----------


## دعاء ثابت

> اة يا قمر بس دة هياخد وقت كبير جدا عشان مساحة اختزال الدهون هتاخد وقت كبير غير الخدود بس لو عايزة نتيجة كويسة استمرى فترة كبيرة ومتزهقيش
> دعاء
> دودي ميرسي علي ردك بس من فضلك ممكن تحدديلي الوقت اد ايه بالضبط


بصى يا قمر ممكن تاخدى فترة من 8 شهور ل 10 شهور طبعا لان دى مساحة كبيرة

----------


## دعاء ثابت

> دعاء بجد انا والله العظيم سجلت مخصوص علشانك عايزة اقولك انى بنت وحيدة مليش اخوات وفرحى اول شهر 3 ومحتاجة لك جدا ياريت تبعتيلى رقمك بسرعة ضرورى


يا حبيبة قلبى الف الف مبروك وكلنا هنا معاكى واخواتك وربنا يتمم بخير حبيبتى بعتلك الرقم على الخاص ومستنياكى
دعاء

----------


## دعاء ثابت

> دودى بليز محتاجة مساعدتك فرحى قرب ومش عارفة اعمل ايه


جولدن حبيبتى عاملة اية والف الف مبروك انتظرينى هجبلك كل حاجة بالتفصيل
دعاء

----------


## عروسة جديدة

ميرسي ليكي يا جميل علي ردك ليا ومتشكرة جدا

----------


## دعاء ثابت

> بصراحة يادودو انا فرحى قرب ومش عارفة اعمل ايه وواحدة صحبتى قالتلى مفيش غير دودو  هى اللى تعرف تساعدك معلش حببتى هتقل عليك بس كنت عايزة اعمل جدول للعناية بلبشرة والشعر والجسم امشى عليه بانتظام فى الشهر اللى قبل الفرح وكمان هو فى نظام غذائى معين اتبعه ومعلش حبى كنت عايزة اعرف مكان كويس اعمل فيه السويت واماكن تاجير فساتين الفرح ولو تعرفى كوافيرة كويسة وايه هى المنتجات الكويسة اللى اجابها للعناية بالبشرة والشعر والجسم لانى لحد دلوقت مش لاقيه حد يساعدنى فى الموضوع ده عارفة انى انا طولت عليكى حبيبتى بس ياريت تردى عليا بسرعة لانى الوقت بيعدى ومش عارفة اعمل ايه


جولدن منورة حبيبتى والف الف مبروك وربنا يتمم بخير وبالنسبة لسؤالك عن جدول العناية قبل الفرح بشهر هقولك بس انتى نوع بشرتك اية ونوع شعرك اية عموما هو بعد ما تردى عليا بيبقى الجدول كاالتالى
ماسك للوجة يومى
ماسك للجسم مرتين فى الاسبوع
حمام زيت للشعر مرة واحدة فى الاسبوع 
وطبعا اكيد فى نظام غذائى معين عشان العروسة تبقى بشرتها نضرة فى الفرح طبعا انتى لازم تاخدى فيتامينات فى الفترة دى وهنقول الشهر دة مثلا
الاكثار بقدر الامكان من الفواكة والخضروات
الاكثار من شرب الماء والسوائل الطبيعية لترطيب البشرة 
الابتعاد بقدر الامكان عن الدهون دة لو بشرتك دهنية عشان الحبوب 
شرب الاعشاب الطبيعية زى النعناع والبابونج واليانسون مطهرة للمعدة وكمان بتساعد على التخلص من السموم اللى فى الجسم 
وبالنسبة للكوافيرة واماكن تاجير الفساتين طيب انتى عايزة حد قريب منك ويكون فى حدود كام لان الكوافيرة لازم تكون قريبة طبعا لمكان الفرح
وحبيبة قلبى بالنسبة للمنتجات اللى عايزاها للشعر والبشرة منتجات اوريفليم كويسة ولو عايزانى اقولك هاتى اية بالتفصيل ابعتيلى او ردى عليا هقولك عليها 
عايزاكى بس تقوليلى على نوع بشرتك وشعرك وتردى على الاسئلة دى وان شاء الله ربنا يسهل وارد عليكى باللى انتى عايزاة
وفى انتظارك يا قمر
دعاء

----------


## golden_eye

[grade="00008B FF4500 008000 FF1493 4169E1"]ميرسى قوى يا دود على اهتمامك :good:   ومعلش حبى هتقل عليكى وبالنسبة لبشرتى فهى مركبةاما شعرى فضعيف قوى وبيتساقط  :n:  وكنت عايزة امشى على جدول للعناية بللبشرة والشعر لانى فرحى باقى عليه شهر ونص اما الكوافيرة فيا ريت تكون قريبة من مصر الجديدة وبتعرف تلف طرح اما محلات التاجير فياريت لو فى فى مصر الجديدة او اى مكان اهم حاجة تكون فساتين شيك وجميلة وياترى يادود لو هاعمل سويت فى مكان كويس وكنت بفكر اعمل رسم حنة ياريت تقوليلى حبيتى على الاسعار ومعلش لو بتقل عليكى لكن بجد مفيش حد غيرك يا قمر اقدر اعتمد عليه :good:  [/grade]

----------


## hoda5555

دودو انا حاولت اكلمك لكن الشبكة زفت بس انا وراكى لحد ما اجيبك عموما كنت عايزة اسالك على افضل انواع البرفانات للعروسة طبعا وعايزاكى كمان تقوللى بالنسبة للميك اب اجيب ايه بالظبط واحدد له مبلغ كام كده تقريبا

----------


## عروسة جديدة

دودو انت فين

----------


## دعاء ثابت

> [grade="00008B FF4500 008000 FF1493 4169E1"]ميرسى قوى يا دود على اهتمامك  ومعلش حبى هتقل عليكى وبالنسبة لبشرتى فهى مركبةاما شعرى فضعيف قوى وبيتساقط  وكنت عايزة امشى على جدول للعناية بللبشرة والشعر لانى فرحى باقى عليه شهر ونص اما الكوافيرة فيا ريت تكون قريبة من مصر الجديدة وبتعرف تلف طرح اما محلات التاجير فياريت لو فى فى مصر الجديدة او اى مكان اهم حاجة تكون فساتين شيك وجميلة وياترى يادود لو هاعمل سويت فى مكان كويس وكنت بفكر اعمل رسم حنة ياريت تقوليلى حبيتى على الاسعار ومعلش لو بتقل عليكى لكن بجد مفيش حد غيرك يا قمر اقدر اعتمد عليه [/grade]


ازيك يا جولدن عاملة اية معلش اعذرينى على التاخير يا قمر والله غصب عنى بالنسبة لبشرتك انتى قلتى انها مركبة يعنى ماسكات الزبادى كويسة جدا ليكى وكمان خفيفة عشان هتعمليها يوميا او يوم بعد يوم وياريت تعملى تقشير لبشرتك كل اسبوع بزيت الزيتون والسكر 
بالنسبة لشعرك اهتمى اولا بالاكل الكويس وياريت لو تاخدى نوع فيتامين كويس وتعملى حمام زيت لشعرك كل اسبوع زيت الذرة كويس وخفيف الشعر بيتشربة بسرعة واهتمى بتدليك الشعر كويس والبسى بونية لمدة ساعتين 
والمايونيز كمان هايل للشعر استخدمية مرة كل اسبوع بالتبادل مع حمام الزيت وبرضة البسى البونية ساعتين 
وبالنسبة للاسئلة التانية هبعتلك رقم التليفون ع الخاص لان ممنوع احط اى عناوين هنا لاماكن التاجير والكوافير 
وبقولك يا جولدن بلاش رسم الحنة هو بطل خلاص ولما بيبتدى يروح بيبقى شكلة مش حلو مبفضلهوش خالص فبلاش منة 
هبعتلك الرقم ع الخاص عشان اقولك على العنوانين
دعاء

----------


## دعاء ثابت

> دودو انا حاولت اكلمك لكن الشبكة زفت بس انا وراكى لحد ما اجيبك عموما كنت عايزة اسالك على افضل انواع البرفانات للعروسة طبعا وعايزاكى كمان تقوللى بالنسبة للميك اب اجيب ايه بالظبط واحدد له مبلغ كام كده تقريبا


ازيك يا هدى عاملة اية انا منتظرة مكالمتك يا قمر وبالنسبة للبرفانات فى انواع كتيرة حلوة وجميلة انا بحب كل برفانات كريستيان ديور دولسى فيتا حلوة ريحتها شقية قوى وبرفانات هوجو جميلة بس الاسعار بتاعة الماركات عندنا فى مصر غالية قووووووووووى فانتى هاتى انواع من شركات عادية عندنا زى اورفليم وايفون عندهم تشكيلة حلوة من البرفانات وفى نوعين من البرفانات حلويين قوى قوى هيعجبوكى فانتازيا واكسس دول سعرهم معقول وريحتهم حلوة قوى ومتنسيش الاسبريهات هتنفعك اكتر من البرفانات وريحتهم خفيفة ومنعشة 
وبالنسبة للميك اب انتى بقى اللى هتحددى النوع اللى بتحبية ومن شركة اية
عموما انتى هتحتاجى كريم اساس نوعيين نوع خفيف ونوع تقيل وهتحتاجى بودرة مضغوطة وماسكارا ولونيين روج جو ولونيين روج على الاقل وبودرة سائبة برونز وعلبة اى شادو كبيرة ولو انى افضل الانواع الصغيرة اللى فيها درجتين من كل نوع بس اكيد انتى الظروف اكيد متستحملش تعملى ميزانية كبيرة للميك اب عشان كدة هنحاول نختصر اقل حاجة وفى نفس الوقت نستخدمهم بطريقة تحسسنا اننا عندنا كل حاجة ومتنسيش اقلام الكحل البنى والاسود والازرق والاخضر ولونيين تحديد للشفايف اغمق درجة واحدة من لونيين الروج وجليتر فضى وجليتر دهبى سائب دة هتحطية على الاى شادو هيديلة لامعة تحفة 
بصى انتى شوفى الماركة اللى بتحبيها لو متعرفيش ردى عليا هقولك تجيبى اية من كل ماركة وحسب الميزانية بتاعتنا
دعاء

----------


## دعاء ثابت

> دودو انت فين


انااااااااااااا هناااااااااااا يا قمر اى خدمة انا معاكى
دعاء

----------


## mera012

اولا احب اشكركم والله مش عارفة ممكن الاقى الحل ولا لا انا اختى تعانى من سمار فى الركبة واستعملت بعض انواع الكريمات لكن مخفش ممكن تساعدوها بالحل وشكرا جزيلا

----------


## mero1000

بجد موضوعاتك رائعة فعلا الف شكر ليكى

----------


## دعاء ثابت

> اولا احب اشكركم والله مش عارفة ممكن الاقى الحل ولا لا انا اختى تعانى من سمار فى الركبة واستعملت بعض انواع الكريمات لكن مخفش ممكن تساعدوها بالحل وشكرا جزيلا


اهلا بيكى يا ميرا بصى حبيبتى احسن حل لسمار الركبة خلطة الجليسولي هاتى علبة جليسوليد الاحمر من الصيدلية واعصرى عليها عصير نص لمونة ومعلقتين خل ابيض وتدهن منها كل يوم بالليل هتلاقى نتيجة جميلة ان شاء الله
دعاء

----------


## دعاء ثابت

> بجد موضوعاتك رائعة فعلا الف شكر ليكى


ميرو شكرا ليكى حبيبتى مرورك الجميل وكلامك الاجمل
تقبلى تحياتى
دعاء

----------


## افروزتى

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
دودو انتى سكر 
تعرفى انا سجلت فالمنتدى مخصوص علشانك 
لان بجد موضوعاتك هايله جدا 
جزاكى الله خير عليها 
بصى بقا طلباتى 
انا عروسه اوك
فرحى قرب 
عايزاكى تعمليلى جدول امشى عليه من مسكات للبشره والجسم والشعر 
شفتى طلبى سهل ازاى
اصل من كتر ما وصفاتك حلوه احترت اعمل ايه وله ايه
هاستنى ردك
بااااااااااى

----------


## mero1000

دودو عندى اسئلة ممكن تجاوبينى ياقمر الاول بالنسبة للحمام المغربى ياريت تقولى اسم صابونة زيت الزيتون وهل ممكن استخدام صابون النابولسى شاهين
وبصى يادودو انا فرحى بعد شهر عايزة اعرف استخدم اية للجسم بعد الاستحمام لتنعيم الجسم قوليلى اسم منتج حلو وكمان شور جيل ريحتة بتثبت وعايزة كمان اسم كريم للشعر الجاف او العادى يترك على الشعر بعد غسلة انا اسفة هتعبك معايا اصل مشكلتى شعرى يكون حلو ومفيش دقيقتين الاقية نفش وهاش جدا لوعندك طريقة للتغلب على هذة المشكلة 
 معلش اخر حاجة ازاى اعطر المنطقة الحساسة الكل بيقول المسك بس انا مش عارفة اجيبة منين وخايفة عندى فى الشرقية يكون مش اصلى
 حبيبتى عايزة كمان اى شئ يزيل رائحة العرق ولكن لايسود الابط لان بشرتى حساسة جدا والله انا مكسوفة جدا من كتر الاسئلة بس ياريت تردى عليا بسرعة  لان مش عندى وقت باقى شهر فقط

----------


## mero1000

انت فين يادودو

----------


## aynad

*ازيك يا دودو
وحشاااني مووووت موووت موووت
عايزة اسئلك علي حاجة لصاحبتي 
لانها طلباكي بالاسم ههههههههه
عايزة وصفة لقشر الشعر بس تكون وصفة طبيعية 
وميرسي يا اجمل دودو في اجمل منتدي*

----------


## دعاء ثابت

> دودو عندى اسئلة ممكن تجاوبينى ياقمر الاول بالنسبة للحمام المغربى ياريت تقولى اسم صابونة زيت الزيتون وهل ممكن استخدام صابون النابولسى شاهين
> وبصى يادودو انا فرحى بعد شهر عايزة اعرف استخدم اية للجسم بعد الاستحمام لتنعيم الجسم قوليلى اسم منتج حلو وكمان شور جيل ريحتة بتثبت وعايزة كمان اسم كريم للشعر الجاف او العادى يترك على الشعر بعد غسلة انا اسفة هتعبك معايا اصل مشكلتى شعرى يكون حلو ومفيش دقيقتين الاقية نفش وهاش جدا لوعندك طريقة للتغلب على هذة المشكلة 
>  معلش اخر حاجة ازاى اعطر المنطقة الحساسة الكل بيقول المسك بس انا مش عارفة اجيبة منين وخايفة عندى فى الشرقية يكون مش اصلى
>  حبيبتى عايزة كمان اى شئ يزيل رائحة العرق ولكن لايسود الابط لان بشرتى حساسة جدا والله انا مكسوفة جدا من كتر الاسئلة بس ياريت تردى عليا بسرعة  لان مش عندى وقت باقى شهر فقط


ميرو اولا الف الف مبروك يا قمر وربنا يتمم بخير يارب بالنسبة لسؤالك الاول عن صابونة زيت الزيتون هو فى كذا شركة معروفيين جدا لكل محلات العطارة فى صابونة اصالة وفى صابونة الكابتن وعلى فكرة النابلسى شاهين كويسة مش وحشة بس ياريت تحطى عليها وقت الاستخدام شوية زيت زيتون وبالنسبة لتعيم الجسم بعد الاستخدام مفيش احسن من جونسون بيبى اويل دة بتدهنية والبشرة مبلولة شوية وبعديين تنشفى هتلاقى جسمك زى البيبى فى نعومتة وبالنسبة لانواع كريمات الشعر اللى هينفعك اكيد عشان انتى هتبقى عروسة ومحتاجة الشعر ميهش هو كريم بالمرز الاصفر فى العلبة الصفيح وبالنسبة لعلاج هيشان الشعر دة بيبقى بسبب قلة ترطيبة اهتمى كتير بحمامات الزيت عشان الشعر يطرى ويرطب وبالنسبة لمزيل العرق هنعمل الخلطة دى على فكرة هتعجبك مووووووووت وهتلاقى نفسك طول اليوم ريحتك حلوة 
بودرة جونسون للاطفال وشوية شبة مطحونة وشوية فانيليا ناعمة واخلطيهم كويس واستخدميهم وحطيهم فى علبة كريم فاضية وهاتى بدارة حلوة كدة واستخدمية وبالنسبة لتعطير المنطقة الحساسة المسك هاااااايل بس للاسف عندنا غالى شوية وكمان مغشوش فهقولك على طريقة تحفة لتعطير المنطقة الحساسة هتدعيلى عليها هما طريقتين واحدة هقولك عليها هنا والتانية هقولك عليها على الخاص عارفة مناديل جونسون المبللة للاطفال وفى ماركة تانية اسمها بيبى كير منها الازرق والبمبى هاتى البمبى هى فى الصيدليات العلبة الكبيرة ب10 ونص فيها 80 منديل بتمسحى بيها المنطقة الحساسة هتلاقى نفسك وردة طول اليوووووم والف مبروك مرة تانى يا قمر

----------


## دعاء ثابت

> *ازيك يا دودو
> وحشاااني مووووت موووت موووت
> عايزة اسئلك علي حاجة لصاحبتي 
> لانها طلباكي بالاسم ههههههههه
> عايزة وصفة لقشر الشعر بس تكون وصفة طبيعية 
> وميرسي يا اجمل دودو في اجمل منتدي*


مش ممكن مش معقول ام دودى اند الواد بودى عندنا وسمعنا سلام شحط محط  :good:  وحشااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااانى من هنا للسعودية يا ندى والله وابقى طمنينى عليكى وعلى العيال قوليلى بقى صاحبتك هتدفع كام  :2:   :2:   :2:  
المهم خديلها الكام وصفة دول
قرصين اسبريين تطحنهم كويس على علبة الشامبو
شطف الشعر بماء مضاف الية ملعقتين خل تفاح
البلسم يتحط على اطراف الشعر بس
وطمنينى عليكى
دعاء

----------


## mero1000

شكرا يادودو ياقمر بس مناديل جنسون مش العطر اللى فيها ممكن يسود المنطقة اويلهبها وتانى شكرا جدا على اجباتك الرائعة ومستنية الطريقة التانية على الخاص

----------


## دعاء ثابت

> شكرا يادودو ياقمر بس مناديل جنسون مش العطر اللى فيها ممكن يسود المنطقة اويلهبها وتانى شكرا جدا على اجباتك الرائعة ومستنية الطريقة 
> التانية على الخاص


ميرو حبيبتى متقلقيش دة عطر خالى من الكحول وهى معمولة لمنطقة الحفاض للاطفال متقلقيش

----------


## mero1000

حبيبتى شكرا ياقمر على اهتمامك وردك عليا بس انا كدة هطمع وكل ما احتاج حاجة هاجى واسألك

----------


## افروزتى

ممممممممممم دعاء رضيت ع الكل الا انا مممممممممممم
اعمل ايه امشى وله ازعل وله اعمل ايه
زعلتينى يادودو 
انا كنت متفاله جالى احباط 
كده يرضيكى

----------


## شيماء فاروق

اولا انا يشرفنى اول موضوع اشارك فيه يكون ليكى ياا دعاااء انا قريت كل مواضيعك بجد انتى انسانة روعة وزى السكر وحساسة وشفافة ده تخيلى عنك ربنا يحميكى ويحفظك
ويحققلك كل اللى تتمنيه لانك تستاهلى كل خير ويخليلك ماماتك
1-يااريت تقوليلنا نظام يومى للاعتناء بالبشرة من اول مانصحى الصبح لغاية بالليل
2- ايه الافضل غسول دوف ولا غسول نيتروجينا كبديل للصابون العادى وهل دوف المستورد افضل من العادى والدوف المستورد بكام عشان اتاكد انه مستورد
3 - ماء الورد لما اشتريها جاهزة احطها فى الثلاجة ولا اسيبها بره
4- فى موضوع كتبتيه عن قشر الموز المطحون مفروض نسيبه يجف فى الهواء عادى ولا فى الشمس 
وميرسى جداااااااا ليكى وسورى طولت عليكى

----------


## دعاء ثابت

> حبيبتى شكرا ياقمر على اهتمامك وردك عليا بس انا كدة هطمع وكل ما احتاج حاجة هاجى واسألك


ولا يهمك يا ميرو ومنتظراكى يا قمر

----------


## دعاء ثابت

> ممممممممممم دعاء رضيت ع الكل الا انا مممممممممممم
> اعمل ايه امشى وله ازعل وله اعمل ايه
> زعلتينى يادودو 
> انا كنت متفاله جالى احباط 
> كده يرضيكى


لا يا قمر احباط اية بعد الشر عليكى شوفى عايزة اية وانا معاكى

----------


## شيماء فاروق

> اولا انا يشرفنى اول موضوع اشارك فيه يكون ليكى ياا دعاااء انا قريت كل مواضيعك بجد انتى انسانة روعة وزى السكر وحساسة وشفافة ده تخيلى عنك ربنا يحميكى ويحفظك
> ويحققلك كل اللى تتمنيه لانك تستاهلى كل خير ويخليلك ماماتك
> 1-يااريت تقوليلنا نظام يومى للاعتناء بالبشرة من اول مانصحى الصبح لغاية بالليل
> 2- ايه الافضل غسول دوف ولا غسول نيتروجينا كبديل للصابون العادى وهل دوف المستورد افضل من العادى والدوف المستورد بكام عشان اتاكد انه مستورد
> 3 - ماء الورد لما اشتريها جاهزة احطها فى الثلاجة ولا اسيبها بره
> 4- فى موضوع كتبتيه عن قشر الموز المطحون مفروض نسيبه يجف فى الهواء عادى ولا فى الشمس 
> وميرسى جداااااااا ليكى وسورى طولت عليكى


ياااااريت تجاوبى على  اسئلتى دى يا دعااااء وميرسى ليكى 
شيماااء

----------


## شيماء فاروق

> اولا انا يشرفنى اول موضوع اشارك فيه يكون ليكى ياا دعاااء انا قريت كل مواضيعك بجد انتى انسانة روعة وزى السكر وحساسة وشفافة ده تخيلى عنك ربنا يحميكى ويحفظك
> ويحققلك كل اللى تتمنيه لانك تستاهلى كل خير ويخليلك ماماتك
> 1-يااريت تقوليلنا نظام يومى للاعتناء بالبشرة من اول مانصحى الصبح لغاية بالليل
> 2- ايه الافضل غسول دوف ولا غسول نيتروجينا كبديل للصابون العادى وهل دوف المستورد افضل من العادى والدوف المستورد بكام عشان اتاكد انه مستورد
> 3 - ماء الورد لما اشتريها جاهزة احطها فى الثلاجة ولا اسيبها بره
> 4- فى موضوع كتبتيه عن قشر الموز المطحون مفروض نسيبه يجف فى الهواء عادى ولا فى الشمس 
> وميرسى جداااااااا ليكى وسورى طولت عليكى


ياااريت تجاوبينى يا دعاء على الاسئلة دى قبل ما انزل اشترى الحاجات دى وميرسى ليكى
شيمااااء

----------


## دعاء ثابت

> اولا انا يشرفنى اول موضوع اشارك فيه يكون ليكى ياا دعاااء انا قريت كل مواضيعك بجد انتى انسانة روعة وزى السكر وحساسة وشفافة ده تخيلى عنك ربنا يحميكى ويحفظك
> ويحققلك كل اللى تتمنيه لانك تستاهلى كل خير ويخليلك ماماتك
> 1-يااريت تقوليلنا نظام يومى للاعتناء بالبشرة من اول مانصحى الصبح لغاية بالليل
> 2- ايه الافضل غسول دوف ولا غسول نيتروجينا كبديل للصابون العادى وهل دوف المستورد افضل من العادى والدوف المستورد بكام عشان اتاكد انه مستورد
> 3 - ماء الورد لما اشتريها جاهزة احطها فى الثلاجة ولا اسيبها بره
> 4- فى موضوع كتبتيه عن قشر الموز المطحون مفروض نسيبه يجف فى الهواء عادى ولا فى الشمس 
> وميرسى جداااااااا ليكى وسورى طولت عليكى


اولا شكرا ليكى يا شيماء على كلامك الجميل والله انا اللى يشرفنى مرورك الجميل وان اول موضوع تشاركى فية يكون ليا وشكرا على دعواتك الجميلة يا قمر وربننا يحققلك انتى كمان كل اللى تتمنية 
بالنسبة للنظام اليومى للبشرة 
عند الصباح 
تنظيف البشرة وازالة الشوائب العالقة باللوشن ويمكن الاستعاضة عنة بفرك البشرة بمعلقة زيت زيتون لمضاف الية القليل من السكر الناعم
مسح البشرة بالتونر ويمكن الاستعاضة عنة بماء الورد
استخدام الكريم المرطب ذو عامل الحماية من الشمس ويفضل ان يكون عامل الحماية اكثر من 40 % ويمكن الاستعاضة عنة باى نوع كريم مرطب مضاف الية معلقة من زيت السمسم والذى يعتبر من اجمل الزيوت التى تحمى من اشعة الشمس
يفضل فى وسط النهار عمل ماسك للوجة خفيف مثل الزبادى او الخميرة بماء لورد
قبل النوم غسل الوجة جيدا من الماكياج وازالة القاذورات العالقة منة ثم مسح الوجة بالتونر او ماء الورد ثم دهان الوجة بالكريم الليلى ويمكن الاستعاضة عنة بدهن بضع نقاط من زيت الزيتون والذى لة خاصية جميلة وهى تخفيف التجاعيد وازالة البقع
بالنسبة لسؤالك التانى منظف دوف كويس بس انا بحب نيتروجينا لانة طبى ومعامل كيميائيا وعشان تعرفى الاصلى من المحلى اشترية من احدى الصيدليات المضمونة والمعروفة وطبعا المستورد احسن من المصرى
وبالنسبى لسؤالك الثالث استخدمى ماء الورد البارد كتونر قابض للبشرة يعنى لما تمسحى وشك بية وعند اضافتة للماسكات يفضل انك تدفية شوية على النار لسهولة امتصاص البشرة لية والاستفادة القصوى من الماسك
وبالنسبة لقشر الموز يااااااااااااريت يجف فى الشمس طبعا عشان يتبخر اى سوائل او ماء فية حتى يكون سهل الطحن
حبيبتى اعذرينى على التاخير والله غصب عنى كمان اوقات كتيرة الساعة اللى ادخل ارد فيها بيكون السيرفر بتاع المنتدى مزدحم
شكرا ليكى يا قمر واى سؤال انا معاكى
دعاء

----------


## شيماء فاروق

ميرسى  جداااااااا يا قمر على ردك بجد انتى زى السكر وكلك ذوق  ربنا يحميكى ويحفظك ياااارب  ::h::   ::h::   ::h::   ::h::   ::h::   ::h::   ::h::   ::h::   ::h::   ::h::   ::h::   ::h::   ::h::   ::h::   ::h::   ::h::   ::h::  
شيماااء

----------


## شيماء فاروق

معلشى يا دعاء يااريت تردى عليا ضرورى انا نزلت اشتريت منتج نيتروجينا بس جبت اللى مكتوب عليه oil free acne wash هل ده ينفع للتنظيف كمنظف كبديل للصابون ولا ارجعه مش  عارفة اللى انا جبته ده صح ولا ايه يااريت تردى عليا قبل بكرة بالليل عشان اشوف ارجعه ولا ايه وميرسى جداااا
شيماء

----------


## دعاء ثابت

> معلشى يا دعاء يااريت تردى عليا ضرورى انا نزلت اشتريت منتج نيتروجينا بس جبت اللى مكتوب عليه oil free acne wash هل ده ينفع للتنظيف كمنظف كبديل للصابون ولا ارجعه مش  عارفة اللى انا جبته ده صح ولا ايه يااريت تردى عليا قبل بكرة بالليل عشان اشوف ارجعه ولا ايه وميرسى جداااا
> شيماء


ايوة يا شيما لا رجعية حبيبتى دة غسول اة بس لحب الشباب هاتى غسول البشرة العادى

----------


## شيماء فاروق

ميرسى جدااا يا دعاء على ردك ومعلشى اخر سؤال انا عارفة انى تعبتك معايا بجد اسفة جداا
غسول البشرة العادى ده لنيتروجينا اسمه deep clean ؟؟؟
وميرسى جدااا واسفة جدااا مرة تانية
شيماء

----------


## دعاء ثابت

> ميرسى جدااا يا دعاء على ردك ومعلشى اخر سؤال انا عارفة انى تعبتك معايا بجد اسفة جداا
> غسول البشرة العادى ده لنيتروجينا اسمه deep clean ؟؟؟
> وميرسى جدااا واسفة جدااا مرة تانية
> شيماء


لا ولايهمك يا شيماء ومفيش اسف ولا تعب يا قمر هو دة الغسول وعلى فكرة ممتاز وقوليلى انتى جبتية بكام عشان اتاكد انة الاصلى واى سؤال انا معاكى
دعاء

----------


## aynad

merci ya dodo ya habibty 3la el rad 
teslam your hands

----------


## شيماء فاروق

> لا ولايهمك يا شيماء ومفيش اسف ولا تعب يا قمر هو دة الغسول وعلى فكرة ممتاز وقوليلى انتى جبتية بكام عشان اتاكد انة الاصلى واى سؤال انا معاكى
> دعاء


ميرسى يا قمر على ردك انا رجعته للصيدلية بس مش عندهم deep clean وهبقى ادور فى يوم تانى عليه وشكلى هدوخ عليه انا من الشرقية 
بس ياااريت كنت عاوزة اعرف منك هو الاصلى تمنه كام عشان قبل ما ادور واشترى ابقى عارفه تمنه ؟؟؟
على فكرة اللى انا رجعته للصيدلية اللى هو غسول لحب الشباب كان ب 35 جنيه 
وميرسى جداااا يا قمر كلك ذوق  ::h::   ::h::   ::h::   ::h::   ::h::  
شيمااااء

----------


## دعاء ثابت

> merci ya dodo ya habibty 3la el rad 
> teslam your hands


ندى اية يا حبيبتى انتى قلبتى انجليزى لية هما العيال داسوا على الزرار وقلبك انجليزى ربنا يستر وتتعدلى تانى ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

----------


## دعاء ثابت

> ميرسى يا قمر على ردك انا رجعته للصيدلية بس مش عندهم deep clean وهبقى ادور فى يوم تانى عليه وشكلى هدوخ عليه انا من الشرقية 
> بس ياااريت كنت عاوزة اعرف منك هو الاصلى تمنه كام عشان قبل ما ادور واشترى ابقى عارفه تمنه ؟؟؟
> على فكرة اللى انا رجعته للصيدلية اللى هو غسول لحب الشباب كان ب 35 جنيه 
> وميرسى جداااا يا قمر كلك ذوق      
> شيمااااء


العفو حبيبة قلبى ان شاء الله هتلاقية هو تمنة فى بعض الصيدليات 32 بس فى اماكن عندنا بتبيعة ب 28 زى اماكن الجملة وكدة منها اولاد رجب وسوق الماكياج اللى فى العتبة

----------


## شيماء فاروق

ميرسى جداااا يا قمر على ردك ومعلشى انا حسة انى تعبتك معايا فعلا ميرسى جداااا ربنا يخليكى وبجد انتى زى السكر 
شيماااء

----------


## mero1000

دودو ياجميلة انا عملت الحمام المغربى وبجد طلع تحفة بس انا عايزة اعرف لوعايزة اعملة قبل فرحى اعملة فى اى يوم يعنى قبل يوم ازالة الشعر ولا بعد ازالة الشعر وعندى مشكلة رخمة اوى انى لما بشيل الشعر بطلعلى حبوب كتيرة مش عارفة اعمل اية كدة هكون عروسه محببة

----------


## aynad

> ندى اية يا حبيبتى انتى قلبتى انجليزى لية هما العيال داسوا على الزرار وقلبك انجليزى ربنا يستر وتتعدلى تانى ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


ههههههههههههههههههه بكرة تلاقيني بتكلم المااااني من اللي بشووفه ههههههههه
ميرسي  يا اجمل دودو في الدنيا

----------


## دعاء ثابت

> ميرسى جداااا يا قمر على ردك ومعلشى انا حسة انى تعبتك معايا فعلا ميرسى جداااا ربنا يخليكى وبجد انتى زى السكر 
> شيماااء


العفو يا شوشو مفيش تعب ولا حاجة احنا اخوات وانتى اللى زى السكر والله

----------


## mero1000

مش بتردى عليا لية يادودى

----------


## دعاء ثابت

> مش بتردى عليا لية يادودى


لا يا قمر متزعليش والله معلش كنت مشغولة شوية وعلى العموم بعد ما تعملى السويت متشطفيش جسمك بالمية ادهنى زيت زيتون علطول واستنى شوية وبعديين اشطفى بمية باردة 
واستخدمى الماسك دة هايل ليكى حلبة مطحونة اعجنيها بمية ورد وتحطية على اماكن الحبوب هتختفى خالص
ميرو هبعتلك رقمى علخاص عشان سؤالك التانى

----------


## دعاء ثابت

> ههههههههههههههههههه بكرة تلاقيني بتكلم المااااني من اللي بشووفه ههههههههه
> ميرسي  يا اجمل دودو في الدنيا


خلاص والنبى يا ندى ما تبعتيلى ولادك دول يعلمونى كام لغة من دول
العفو يا قمر وسلميلى عليهم قوى قوى

----------


## شيماء فاروق

ازيك يااا دعااء ياارب تكونى بخير وسعادة دايما يا قمر  ::h::   ::h::  
معلشى ياا سكر عندى شوية اسئلة 
انتى كنتى قولتى ان تنظيف البشرة  باللوشن كنظام يومى  ويمكن الاستعاضة عنة بفرك البشرة بمعلقة زيت زيتون لمضاف الية القليل من السكر الناعم يعنى كل يوم اعمل زيت زيتوت وسكر ناعم  هل البشرة كده مش يحصلها التهاب اصل انا كنت قريت فى موضوع ليكى ان السنفرة زى الزيتون والسكر تكون كل اسبوع او عشرة ايام ؟
وبالنسبة لزيت الزيتون انا لقيت كذا نوع  لقيت اللى مكتوب عليه صنع فى سوريا وفيه المستورد وفى نوع العرايشى يصنع فى العريش ايه افضل نوع ؟
وكنت عاوزة اعرف ايه افضل انوع اللوشن والتونر وكريم المساء بالنسبة للشركات ؟ وهل بيبقى فيها ولو نسبة ضرر على البشرة يعنى عشان اى مواد كيماوية ؟
وميرسى  جدااااا ليكى يا قمر  ::h::  
شيماااء

----------


## دعاء ثابت

> ازيك يااا دعااء ياارب تكونى بخير وسعادة دايما يا قمر   
> معلشى ياا سكر عندى شوية اسئلة 
> انتى كنتى قولتى ان تنظيف البشرة  باللوشن كنظام يومى  ويمكن الاستعاضة عنة بفرك البشرة بمعلقة زيت زيتون لمضاف الية القليل من السكر الناعم يعنى كل يوم اعمل زيت زيتوت وسكر ناعم  هل البشرة كده مش يحصلها التهاب اصل انا كنت قريت فى موضوع ليكى ان السنفرة زى الزيتون والسكر تكون كل اسبوع او عشرة ايام ؟
> وبالنسبة لزيت الزيتون انا لقيت كذا نوع  لقيت اللى مكتوب عليه صنع فى سوريا وفيه المستورد وفى نوع العرايشى يصنع فى العريش ايه افضل نوع ؟
> وكنت عاوزة اعرف ايه افضل انوع اللوشن والتونر وكريم المساء بالنسبة للشركات ؟ وهل بيبقى فيها ولو نسبة ضرر على البشرة يعنى عشان اى مواد كيماوية ؟
> وميرسى  جدااااا ليكى يا قمر  
> شيماااء


ازيك انتى يا شيماء وانا الحمد لله حبيبتى بخير شكرا لسؤالك
بصى يا قمر انا عن نفسى لازم يوميا اول ما اصحى الصبح افرك وشى بالسكر وزيت الزيتون بس فرك طبعا خفيف جدا والبشرة الحساسة يفضل كل اسبوع او عشر ايام زى ما قلت قبل كدة فانا بستعيض بالطريقة دى عن المرطب والمقشر لان زيت الزيتون هاااايل عموما انتى جربى كام يوم ولو حسيتى بشرتك تعبت خليها مرة واحدة بس فى الاسبوع
بالنسبة لزيت الزيتون كل الانواع اللى قلتى عليها كويسة بس جربى السورى والليبى كويس هيعجبك فى علبة اسطوانية صفيح مكتوب عليها زيتون بكر خام صنع فى ليبيا النوع دة هيعجبك قوى وانتى مرة فى مرة هتقدرى تميزى زيت الزيتون الاصلى من المقلد او المغشوش طبعا عن طريق ريحتة النفاذة وغمقان اللون وسمك السائل بتاع الزيت
وبالنسبة لانواع اللوشن والتونر والمرطب بتاع الشركااااااااات عندك انواع كتيرر جدا وطبيعى يا شيماء انها لازم تكون فيها مواد كيميائية دة امر مسلم بية بس النسبة بتختلف من شركة  لشركةانتى لو عايزة انواع كويسة ممكن اقولك
جربى precision chanel ( برسيشن شانيل ) دى منتجاتها كويسة
وجربى estee lauder ( استى لودر ) دول على فكرة عندهم برنامج مقشر للبشرة بخطوتين اسمة perfectionist2- steb بيتكون من مقشر ومرطب وبرنامج الخطوات التلاتة اللى هو المنظف والتونر والمرطب من الشركة دى كويس برضة ومنتجات اولاى كويسة بس يا شيماء احنا هنا بنتكلم على مبالغ كبيرة جدااا يعنى اكتر من 300 جنية دة لو شركة مش مشهورة قوى كمان 
عموما هقولك هاتى الوسط لو عايزة تجربى ممكن تستخدمى منتجات نيتروجينا انا بفضلها لان منتجاتها طبية كمان منتجات دوف كويسة بس طبعا المستوردة هتعجبك برضة بس عايزة ااكدلك حاجة مهمة كل المنتجات دى نتيجتها وقتية بعد فترة معينة بترجع البشرة لحالتها ولازم الاستمرار والمداومة عليها 
شكرا لمرورك يا شيماء مرة تانى ويارب اكون رديت على كل اسئلتك واى استفسار يا قمر انا معاكى
دعاء
 :Heart15:

----------


## ذات الهمة

السلام عليكم أختى دعاء

حبيبتى أنا عضوة جديدة 

عندى رسالة أخرى تجدينها بسأل عن أمبولات إيفا للشعر 

وعن أمبولات للنضارة للوجة أو أضعها مع الفونديشن هى زى أمبولات صغيرة زجاج 

شوفى لى فى عندكم فى مصر وبكم سعرهم - ممكن تسألى فى الصيدلية 


ويارب يخليك ولا أكون تعبتك علشان تسألى لى 

أختك ذات الهمة  وجزاك الله خيرا 

المحزن حقا إن أكثر من مرة يشاهد موضوعى ولا حد رد  :Gift:

----------


## شيماء فاروق

ميرسى جدااا يااا دعاء على ردك يااقمر كلك ذوق وماشاء الله عليكى  اجابتك روعة
وياااريت تبعتيلى رقمك او الموبيل وميرسى يااجميل 
شيماء

----------


## دعاء ثابت

> السلام عليكم أختى دعاء
> 
> حبيبتى أنا عضوة جديدة 
> 
> عندى رسالة أخرى تجدينها بسأل عن أمبولات إيفا للشعر 
> 
> وعن أمبولات للنضارة للوجة أو أضعها مع الفونديشن هى زى أمبولات صغيرة زجاج 
> 
> شوفى لى فى عندكم فى مصر وبكم سعرهم - ممكن تسألى فى الصيدلية 
> ...


وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاتة
اولا اهلا بيكى معانا حبيبتى فى المنتدى ومتزعليش يا قمر على التاخير واعرفى ان احنا هنا كلنا اخوات وتحت امرك ومحدش بيتاخر فى مساعدة حد واهلا بيكى معانا مرة تانية ويارب نشوفك دايما منورة المنتدى الجميل
بالنسبة لسؤالك الاول عن امبولات ايفا بالصبار موجودة فى مصر طبعا الامبول الكبير العشريين مللى سعرة 18 جنية والعلبة اللى فيها 6 امبولات كل امبول 3 مللى سعرها 23 جنية دة سعر الجملة اللى انا بجيب بية ممكن فى الصيدليات تغلى حاجة بسيطة عن كدة
ونصيحة منى لو عايزة فايدة للشعر من الصبار استخدمى الصبار الطبيعى عن طريق قطع جزء من الصبار واستخدام السائل الناتج لتغذية الشعر 
اما بالنسبة لامبولات النضارة حبيبتى فى انوااااااااع كتيرة منة واكتر من شركة وتقدرى عندك تسالى على انواع كتير هتلاقيها موجودة وممكن تستعيضى عنة بالفتامينات انك تفتحى كبسولة الفيتامين وتخلطيها با لفونديشن هتديكى نفس المفعول واحسن كمان 
يارب يا قمر اكون افادتك فى سؤالك واستفسار تانى احنا معاكى
دعاء

----------


## ذات الهمة

*الله يبارك فيك ويبارك فيك ويبارك فيك 

وبحق اسعدنى ردك 

الله يسخر لك وييسر أمورك 

بصراحة جزاك الله كل الخير 

نفس الأجوبة اللى أنا أريدها أجبتى 

حبيبتى دلوقتى الأنبول الكبير 20مللى ب 18 جنية 

والأنبولات الصغيرة 3 مللى ب 23جنية  (سعر الجملة )

بس ياريت يا قمر تحاولى تشوفى لى وتكتبى  لى أمبولات النضارة ومن أى شركة وأسعارهم أنا عارفة ممكن اتعبك بس حبيبتى عيزاهم ضرورى 

وأنا إن شاء الله حآخذ بنصيحتك فى الصبار  بس الأمبولات ممكن استخدمها إذا ما عندى صبار أو عايزة حاجة على السريعة 

وراح اجرب الفتيامين بس يا دعاء أنا فتحت مرة كبسولة بحس إنها لزجة جدا 
فإن شاء الله تفيدينى فى الأمبولات يا طيبة 

وربنا ييسر أمورك وييسرك الخير حيثما كان*  :Gift:

----------


## rerry

[FONT="Times New Roman"][SIZE="4"]اولا مبروك على المركز احب اشكرك يادودو  على المجهود الرائع                         
انا عضوه جديد عملت الاشتراك عشانك كنت قرأت عن العلاج السريع للهالات السودا  بفيتامين (سى ) وكبسولات  (زيت السمك )هل الكبسولات دى عباره عن  كبسولات جلاتينية وهل هى فيتامين (E)أو (ه )  لونها اصفر وماهى مده العلاج وهل هى تعمل على اخفاءها ولا تعمل على تفتيح اللون فقط [/SIZE][/FONT]

----------


## دعاء ثابت

> *الله يبارك فيك ويبارك فيك ويبارك فيك 
> 
> وبحق اسعدنى ردك 
> 
> الله يسخر لك وييسر أمورك 
> 
> بصراحة جزاك الله كل الخير 
> 
> نفس الأجوبة اللى أنا أريدها أجبتى 
> ...


شكرا ليكى يا جميل على دعوتك السكر وبالنسبة للزوجة الفيتامين متقلقيش اخلطية كويس فى الفونديشن وبالنسبة لاسعار كبسولات النضارة هبقى انزل اسالك عليها كلها عشان انا والله العظيم مشغولة شوية اول ما افضى هرد عليكى

----------


## ذات الهمة

جزاك الله خير يا دعاء ::

----------


## شيماء فاروق

ازيك يادعاء اخبار ايه يااقمر يااارب تكونى بخير وربما يقويكى وان شاااء الله نتكلم  فى اقرب فرصة ياا جميل
كنت عاوزة اسالك بالنسبة للسن بلوك spectra pan كويس ؟؟
وايه علاج الحبوب اللى بتتطلع فى الوش هى متوسطة ولونها احمر بس بحس انها من قريب لونها بنى شوية مش عارفة دى بقعة من الشمس ولا من ايه ياااريت تقوليلى على علاج لان شكلها باين وبتضايقنى ؟؟ 
وميرسى جداااا يااقمر وربنا يوفقك يااجميل ويقويكى ان شااء الله
شيماااء

----------


## بصمات عابرة

ازيك يااا دعااء ياارب تكونى بخير وسعادة دايما يا قمر   
معلشى ياا سكر عندى شوية اسئلة 
بس خاصة يا ريت تشوفي لي طريقة عشان أطرحها بدون إحراج (لأني جديدة ولا أعرف الطريقة) أرجوك أن تسرعي في الرد بلييييييز

----------


## احبك يا دعاء

الله يسعدك يا دعاء ويكرمك زيارة مسجد النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم انا عندي سؤال جاوبيني الله يسعدك ويجعل لك في كل حرف تكتبيه رزق لك من حيث لا تحتسبي انا مشكلتي سواد المنطقة الحساسة واتحرج كثيرا من زوجي اثناء المعاشرة الزوجية مما يقلل من ثقتي بنفسي الله يوفقك ساعديني انتظر ردك بفارغ الصبر

----------


## دعاء ثابت

> جزاك الله خير يا دعاء


وجزاكى حبيبتى وشكرا لمرورك وفى انتظارك دايما

----------


## دعاء ثابت

> ازيك يادعاء اخبار ايه يااقمر يااارب تكونى بخير وربما يقويكى وان شاااء الله نتكلم  فى اقرب فرصة ياا جميل
> كنت عاوزة اسالك بالنسبة للسن بلوك spectra pan كويس ؟؟
> وايه علاج الحبوب اللى بتتطلع فى الوش هى متوسطة ولونها احمر بس بحس انها من قريب لونها بنى شوية مش عارفة دى بقعة من الشمس ولا من ايه ياااريت تقوليلى على علاج لان شكلها باين وبتضايقنى ؟؟ 
> وميرسى جداااا يااقمر وربنا يوفقك يااجميل ويقويكى ان شااء الله
> شيماااء


ازيك يا شوشو انا تمام يا قمر وربنا يطمنا عليكى وشكرا على دعواتك الجميلة بالنسبة للسن بلوك سبكترا هو كويس بس نيفيا احسن هو علبتة زرقة طويلة والغطا اصفر ومن الجناب مشرشرة هتعجبك جدااااااا هاتى عامل الحماية فوق الاربعين الاقل للشتا مش للصيف وبالنسبة للبقع الصغيرة دى استخدمى مغلى البقدونس شهر مرتين يوميا بانتظام متفوتيش ولا يوم من الشهر هاتى رابطة البقدونس واغسليها وحطيها زى ما هى عليها كوبيتين مية وسبيها تغلى غلوتين وبعديين صفيها واغسلى وشك منها مرتين الصبح وبالليل هتلاقى النمش دة اختفى وبشرتك هيعجبك لونها قوى ويتحسن كتير 
واى سؤال تانى معاكى يا شوشو انا معاكى
وشكرا لدعوتك يا قمر ومستنياكى تكلمينى ان شاء الله

----------


## دعاء ثابت

> [FONT="Times New Roman"][SIZE="4"]اولا مبروك على المركز احب اشكرك يادودو  على المجهود الرائع                         
> انا عضوه جديد عملت الاشتراك عشانك كنت قرأت عن العلاج السريع للهالات السودا  بفيتامين (سى ) وكبسولات  (زيت السمك )هل الكبسولات دى عباره عن  كبسولات جلاتينية وهل هى فيتامين (E)أو (ه )  لونها اصفر وماهى مده العلاج وهل هى تعمل على اخفاءها ولا تعمل على تفتيح اللون فقط [/SIZE][/FONT]


اهلا بيكى يا ريرى معانا ومنورة حبيبتى وشكرا على كلامك الجميل ودة شرف ليا حبيبتى انك اشتركتى عشانى بس انتى هتنبسطى حبيبتى بالمنتدى الجميل دة وكلنا هنا اخواتك 
بالنسبة للهالات السودة عايزة اقولك حاجة ولازم تقتنعى بيها انة لغاية دلوقتى ملقوش اى علاج طبيعى او كيميائى لازالة الهالات السودة هى بس بتخففها بنسبة كبيرة بالنسبة لفيتامين سى وكبسولات السمك هى بتجيب نتيجة كويسة جدا ومرضية جدا وكبسولات السمك من جوة عبارة عن سائل زيتى رائحتة قوية وزيت السمك يحتوى على الاوميغا 3 المفيدة جدا للبشرة وهى فعلا لونها اصفر مغمق ومدة العلاج تتراوح بين شهر ونص لشهريين
يارب اكون افدتك يا ريرى واى استفسار تانى انا معاكى
دعاء

----------


## دعاء ثابت

> ازيك يااا دعااء ياارب تكونى بخير وسعادة دايما يا قمر   
> معلشى ياا سكر عندى شوية اسئلة 
> بس خاصة يا ريت تشوفي لي طريقة عشان أطرحها بدون إحراج (لأني جديدة ولا أعرف الطريقة) أرجوك أن تسرعي في الرد بلييييييز


اهلا يا قمر وانا تمام الحمد لله بصى يا قمر حاولى تذودى عدد مشاركاتك معانا لغاية ما توصلى للعدد اللى يخليكى تقدرى تبعتى رسايل خاصة وانا تحت امرك يا قمر وربنا يسهل

----------


## دعاء ثابت

> الله يسعدك يا دعاء ويكرمك زيارة مسجد النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم انا عندي سؤال جاوبيني الله يسعدك ويجعل لك في كل حرف تكتبيه رزق لك من حيث لا تحتسبي انا مشكلتي سواد المنطقة الحساسة واتحرج كثيرا من زوجي اثناء المعاشرة الزوجية مما يقلل من ثقتي بنفسي الله يوفقك ساعديني انتظر ردك بفارغ الصبر


حببتى الغالية انتظرى ردى لكى بالتفصيل 
دعاء

----------


## احبك يا دعاء

> حببتى الغالية انتظرى ردى لكى بالتفصيل 
> دعاء




الله يوفقك ويرزقك لذة النظر لوجهه الكريم في جنة الخلد انه ولي ذلك والقادر عليه
انا بنتظارك حبيبتي

----------


## اميرة الشرق

دودو انا عضوه جديده في المنتدي وقريت كل مشاركاتك وكلها هايله بس لو سمحتي عاوزه اسال سؤال انا كانت بشرتي صافيه جدا وبعد ما بدات احط ميك اب بدأت بشرتي يظهر فيها خروم خلت شكل بشرتي مؤلم ارجوكي قوليلي اعلجها ازاى

----------


## rerry

gazaky alah kol 7'eer 
bas ana cont bas2al zeet el samak hwa vitamin (e) wala  la2 
wa kayfet ast3mal vitamin (c) ma3a zeet alsamak 
ya3ny altnin ma3an
wa al mada almonasba ll3alag
ma3lash ya dody bat3abk ma3aya

----------


## rerry

gazaky alah kol 7'eer 
bas ana cont bas2al zeet el samak hwa vitamin (e) wala  la2 
wa kayfet ast3mal vitamin (c) ma3a zeet alsamak 
ya3ny altnin ma3an
wa al mada almonasba ll3alag
ma3lash ya dody bat3abk ma3aya

----------


## rerry

azayk ya dodo 
cont 3ayza as2alk 3an 
ma haya 7'altat alnaskafah llsaliolet
we banasba llkeram wa shaba ma haya alkeremat sahlat alamtasas
 3eer dove'
momken navia
mastaniaky ya dodo

----------


## دعاء ثابت

> الله يوفقك ويرزقك لذة النظر لوجهه الكريم في جنة الخلد انه ولي ذلك والقادر عليه
> انا بنتظارك حبيبتي


ااااااااامين يارب العالمين ولكى مثلة حبيبتى
بالنسبة لسؤالك انا كنت رديت من قبل على اسوداد منطقة الفخذ والابط فى الصفحة الثالثة تقريبا 
ولكن لى بعض النقاط الهامة اريد مناقشتها معك
اولا عايزاكى تعرفى كويس ان معظم النساء تعانى من مشكلة غمقان بعض مناطق الثنايا فى الجسم ولكن تختلف درجة الغمقان من امراة لاخرى حسب درجة الاهتمام وعايزة اعرفك ان معظم فتيات الكليب والممثلين وعارضات الازياء يستخدمون كريمات الاساس فى جميع انحاء الجسم ليظهر بصورة موحدة اللون
ثانيا مش عايزاكى تتضيقى اوى ومتحوليش تركزى على عيب واحد فيكى والعلاقة بين الزوج والزوجة مش مبنية على فتحان او غمقان بعض مناطق الجسم بس انا معاكى انها بتكون منفرة لبعض الرجال لو الدرجة غامقة قوى فاستعيذى من الشيطان وحاولى تظهرى مناطق جمالك الاخرى حتى تظهر نتيجة العلاج
اما بالنسبة لظهور الاسوداد عامة
هما سببين البدانة او السمنة فى منطقة الفخديين او ان المنطقة مرطبة باستمرار
بمعنى عدم تنشيفها جيدا من الماء مما يجعل المنطقة رطبة وعرضة لتكون الميكروبات المسببة للسواد
فيجب عليكى الاتى
اولا . مسح المنطقة باستمرار بعد كل ترطيب ليها عن طريق تخصيص فوطة ناعمة يتم بها تنشيف المنطقة جيدا جدا 
ثانيا. الابتعاد تماما عن ارتداء الملابس الداخلية العادية وارتداء الشورت القطنى الطويل حتى لا يحدث احتكاك للجلد فى فترة العلاج 
ثالثا . استخدام مرهم البيتاديين الطبى لمدة خمس ايام فقط بعد انتهاء الدورة الشهرية ولا تنسى ارتداء شورت غامق لان البتادين مبقع للملابس وميزة البيتادين انة مطهر فيقضى على الميكروبات التى تسبب الغمقان للجلد
رابعا . استخدام الاسيكينول او الكلين اند كلير من جونسون اند جونسون طبعا دة بيستخدم لتنظيف الوجة هاتى للبشرة الحساسة او الاسكينول بالخيار وتمسحى المنطقة كل يوم مرتيين بالقطنة وتنشفى كويس طبعا هتلاحظى كمية السواد اللى هتظهر فى القطنة من اول استخدام
خامسا . بعد المسح بالاسكينول او الكلين نمسح بنص لمونة كويس ثم نشطف علطول وننشف كويس
سادسا. ودى احسن طريقة هتعجبك جدا وهتجيب نتيجة سريعة باذن الله وهو استخدام ملح الحليب هو اسمة اليوكو سبا فى كيس ابيض فيةبقع سوداء مثل بقع البقرة وعلية صورة البقرة تستخدمية كصنفرة عن طريق وضع الماء على المنطقة ثم اخذ كمية قليلة من الملح ودعك المنطقة بالملح لمدة دقيقتيين ثم الشطف والتنشيف الجيد
سابعا. استخدام هذة الخلطة باستمرار يوميا قبل النوم ومتخفيش منها مش هتعمل ريحة او لزوجة بالعكس هتحسى انها ريحتها جميلة ومش هتضايق الزوج وهتجبلك نتيجة جميلة باذن الله
علبة كريم جليسوليد الحمرا كبيرة موجودة عندك فى الصيدليات
عصير نص لمونة صغيرة
2 معلقة خل ويفضل خل التفاح لو موجود ( متخفيش من ريحة الخل الكريم بيطغى عليها ويداريها )
قلبيهم كويس جدا مع بعض وضعيها فى الثلاجة واستخدميها يوميا قبل النوم بعد التنشيف الجيد للمنطقة
حبيبة قلبى لو اتبعتى الكلام دة فى خلال فترة بسيطة هتلاقى التفتيح بالتدريج واستمرى حتى تصلى للدرجة الغير ملاحظة 
شكرا ليكى مرورك الجميل واهلا بيكى وربنا يوفقك ويجعلك فى عين زوجك اجمل نساء الارض ويرزقك التفتيح والعلاج حتى تكونى قرة عينة يارب
واى سؤال او استفسار انا معاكى
اختك دعاء

----------


## دعاء ثابت

> دودو انا عضوه جديده في المنتدي وقريت كل مشاركاتك وكلها هايله بس لو سمحتي عاوزه اسال سؤال انا كانت بشرتي صافيه جدا وبعد ما بدات احط ميك اب بدأت بشرتي يظهر فيها خروم خلت شكل بشرتي مؤلم ارجوكي قوليلي اعلجها ازاى


اولا اهلا بيكى يا اميرة ومنورة المنتدى يا قمر وشكرا على كلامك الجميل بالنسبة لسؤالك عن خروم البشرة هى دى مش خروم دى توسع المسامات فبتظهر على البشرة على شكل نقر او خروم وطبعا السبب معروف
وهو استخدام البودرة المائية طبعا لانها غليظة وسميكة مثل طبقة الجير على البشرة والتى تؤدى الى تفتح المسام وامتلآها بالقاذورات لان المسام تتفتح اجباريا حتى تحاول التنفس واخراج العرق 
والسبب الاخر هو النوم بالماكياج او عدم ازالتة جيدا مما يؤدى الى تشبع المسام بالقاذورات فتكبر و تتوسع 
وهناك سبب اخر وهو استخدام انواع سيئة من كريمات الاساس والبودر والتى تؤدى الى نفس النتيجة السابقة
وطبعا العلاج الامتناع تماما عن البودرة المائية لو كنتى بتستخدميها
والاهتمام بتنظيف البشرة جيدا وازالة الماكياج بصورة جيدا جدا
استخدام انواع فونديشن جيدة ومثلها البودر
استخدام التونر والغسول كل ليلة قبل النوم لتنظظيف البشرة
الاهتمام بعمل الماسكات باستمرار
دعاء

----------


## ذات الهمة

أخبار الأمبولات للوجة اية يا دعاء دورتى وإلا لا يا طيوبة 

أرجو الرد

----------


## soso funny

السلام عليكم 
انا لسة مشتركة جديد فى الموقع وطبعا مقدرتش اهرب من وصفاتك الاكتر من رائعة
بس انا كنت عايزة اسالك فى حاجة 
انا فى وشى حبوب صغيرة ..هى مش باينة اوووى...ولون الجلد مش لون تانى
انا مش عارفة اعمل اية ؟؟ عشان عايزة وشى يبقى صافى
 :M (14):  
جزاك اللة خيراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا...سوسو

----------


## ريحانة الاسلام

السلام عليكم

الاخت دعاء اشكرك على المجهود الرائع 

وادعو الله ان يجعله فى ميزان حسناتك

بس ممكن اسالك سؤال بصفتك خبيرة

فى وحده صحبتى بيطلعلها شعر كتير 

فى الوش بطريقه جمده يعنى زى الرجاله

وتعبت خالص وياريت تلقى حل 

وبصراحه انا ملقتش غير دعاء 

خبيرة المنتدى علشان اتعبها معايه 

اختك ريحانة

----------


## soso funny

انتى فين يادعاء؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
يعنى انا يوم مالاقي الكنز يضيع الكنز!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
دودىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىى

----------


## rerry

ayzayk ya dodo fenik 
  blnasba lma2 al tarmas almat7on
kma al mqdar almonasb lltarmas 3ala (3) kopayat
 ana 7atat 3.5  qobayat mya 3ala 10 ma3alq kabera  tarmas   
fa hal mqdar al tarms monasb wal la2

----------


## soso funny

انا كنت عايزة اسالك سؤال تانى !!!!!!!!!!!
انا عايزاكى تحدديلى الماسكات اليومية والماسكات الاسبوعية وكمان الشهرية للبشرة
ضروررررررررررررررررررررررررررى

----------


## متيمه الرحمن

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
دودو حبيبتى
انا عارفه انك بتعرفى ماسكات ووصفات للبشره وكده بس
بس قلت ممكن تكونى تعرفى اجابه لسؤالى
وانا بقى يا ستى سؤالى:
انا عندى جناب هى مش واضحه موت يعنى
بس باينه ولو تخنت شويه اكتر هتبان اكتر
فلو تعرفى حاجه معينه تخسس المنطقه دى
اللى هى بتبقى جناب من عند الوسط مش فوق الركبه
ويارب تكونى تعرفى اى حاجه ليها
وجزاك الله خيرا

----------


## اميرة الشرق

دودو يا حبيبة قلبي يا منقذة بنات المنتدي عندي سؤااااااااااااااااااال ارجوكي ردي عليه بسرعه بالنسبه لفرد الشعر انا شعري ناعم بس مش مفرود مجعد وانا كنت عاوزه اعمله فرد لكن في اصحاب قالوا ان الفرد بيضعف الشعر ولازم عشان يبقي شعرنا حلو زى الممثلين اني برضه اكويه او اسشوره الكلام ده صحيح يا دودو ارجوكي قوليلي الفرد بيعمل ايه في الشعر وهل لو فردته مش هحتاج اني الفه او اسشوره انا مش عاوزه اضر شعري معلش بقي يا دودو طولت عليكي استحملينا انت اللي جبتيه لنفسك ههههههههههههههههههههههه باي يا قمر

----------


## دوفينا

السلام عليكم يادودو ربنا يخليكى احنا دايما تعبينك معانا لوسمحتى كان عندى سوال انا عندى فى وشى الجزء اللى تحت الفم وعلى الجنبين غامق وخصوصا لما اكل حاجة 
بتحرق الجزء دة اللى اسفل الفم على الجانبين بيحمر وبعدين ساعات بيغمق بعد ما يروح الاحمرار انا كنت بحط لة مراهم قبل كدة قال لى عليها الدكتور وبعدين كررتها مع نفسى 
بس انا دلوقتى بقى لى فترة مبحطش حاجة ونفسى فى حاجة طبيعيةولون الجزء دة يبقى طبيعى وعندى الجزء اللى جنب الفم على طول غامق قوى شكرا

----------


## rerry

anty fayn ya dodo 
anty fan ???????????????????????????????

----------


## افنان

:
انا بسلم على كل اعضاء المنتدى لانى عضوة جديده واتمنى ان افيد واستفيد
وانا بشكرك جدا يادعاء على كل وصفاتك وانا انشاء الله هجرب ايلى انا اختارته من الورود التى قدمتيها
واول سؤال ليا هنا احب انك تردى عليا.....عاوزه علاج لسمار منطقة ايلى تحت الانف
وشككككككككككككككككك: 
ككككككككككككككراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا  ا



                          الحمد لله كما ينبغى لجلال وجهك ولعظيم سلطانك

----------


## دعاء ثابت

> gazaky alah kol 7'eer 
> bas ana cont bas2al zeet el samak hwa vitamin (e) wala  la2 
> wa kayfet ast3mal vitamin (c) ma3a zeet alsamak 
> ya3ny altnin ma3an
> wa al mada almonasba ll3alag
> ma3lash ya dody bat3abk ma3aya


هاى يا ريرى ازيك يا قمر عاملة اية 
ريرى معلش حبيبة قلبى اعزرينى انا بتعب قوى فى قراية الطريقة دى ممكن تحاولى تكتبى عربى او انجلش بس انجلش مش انجلش عربى عشان صعبة عليا قوى الطريقة دى
هستناكى واى سؤال انا معاكى
دعاء

----------


## دعاء ثابت

> أخبار الأمبولات للوجة اية يا دعاء دورتى وإلا لا يا طيوبة 
> 
> أرجو الرد


فى الطريق للسؤال بالتفصيل عنها يا قمر
تقبلى ودى واحترامى
دعاء

----------


## دعاء ثابت

> السلام عليكم 
> انا لسة مشتركة جديد فى الموقع وطبعا مقدرتش اهرب من وصفاتك الاكتر من رائعة
> بس انا كنت عايزة اسالك فى حاجة 
> انا فى وشى حبوب صغيرة ..هى مش باينة اوووى...ولون الجلد مش لون تانى
> انا مش عارفة اعمل اية ؟؟ عشان عايزة وشى يبقى صافى
>  
> جزاك اللة خيراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا...سوسو


اولا عايزة ارحب بيكى معانا فى المنتدى يا قمر 
ثانيا اعذرينى معلش يا قمر على التاخير
بالنسبة لسؤالك عن البقع الصغيرة دى بقع نمش بتزيد من اشعة الشمس المباشرة 
حاولى انك متخرجيش الا لما تحطى صن بلوك بدرجة حماية مش اقل من 50 وعادى حوطيها تحت المكياج مفيش مشكلة
اما عن طرق صفاء البشرة وازالة البقع استخدمى مية البقدونس بعد غلية لمدة شهر مرتين يوميا هتروح البقع خالص وتصفى البشرة تماما
هاتى حزمة البقدونس واغسليها كويس وحطى عليها كوبيتين ماء واغليها على النار غلوة واحدة وبعدين سبيها تبرد كويس وبعديين صفيها واغسلى وشك منها مرتين يوميا واتركيها على البشرة بدون شطف اطول فترة ممكنة
زيت الزيتون الاصلى رائع برضة فى ازالة بقع البشرة ادهنى وشك منة كل يوم قبل النوم دهان خفيف بس ياريت تدفى زيت الزيتون على النار قبل الاستخدام هتلاقى نتيجة منة احلى واسرع
سوسو منورة المنتدى واى سؤال تانى انا معاكى
دعاء

----------


## دعاء ثابت

> السلام عليكم
> 
> الاخت دعاء اشكرك على المجهود الرائع 
> 
> وادعو الله ان يجعله فى ميزان حسناتك
> 
> بس ممكن اسالك سؤال بصفتك خبيرة
> 
> فى وحده صحبتى بيطلعلها شعر كتير 
> ...


الغالية ريحانة الاسلام اولا النيك نيم بتاعك جميل واهلا بيكى معانا فى المنتدى وعايزيين نشوفك علطول معانا 
بالنسبة لسؤالك عن موضوع صاحبتك ياريت تعمل تحاليل هرمونات قبل اى حاجة لان ممكن دة هو اللى بيخلى الشعر عندها يكون تقيل وغذير 
وممكن مؤقتا نستخدم نبات السعد فى تخفيف الشعر وتقليلة بنجيب نبات السعد ونغلية بماء على النار ونسيبة يبرد كويس وبعد ازالة الشعر بالفتلة نمسح الوجة بالقطنة كويس ونسيبة على الوجة اطول فترة ممكنة ومش لازم تشطفية مش هيضر خالص كل يوم حتى ظهور الشعر مرة تانية ونعملة تانى بالفتلة وندهن تانى مية السعد
وكمان لما تصفى السعد بعد غليانة هاتى التفل بتاعة لما يتصفى واخلطية باى نوع كريم مرطب كويس كويس وتدهن منة وشها كل يوم بالليل وان شاء الله هتلاقى نتيجة جميلة هترضيها باذن الله
وسلامى ليكى ولصاحبتك 
تقبلى ودى واحترامى
دعاء

----------


## دعاء ثابت

> انا كنت عايزة اسالك سؤال تانى !!!!!!!!!!!
> انا عايزاكى تحدديلى الماسكات اليومية والماسكات الاسبوعية وكمان الشهرية للبشرة
> ضروررررررررررررررررررررررررررى


ازيك يا سوسو بصى يا قمر بالنسبة للماسكات انتى جربى اى ماسك من الماسكات اللى مكتوبة فى مواضيعى واللى يعجبك استمرى علية مرتين فى الاسبوع واعملى سنفرة لبشرتك مرة فى الاسبوع او كل 10 ايام حسب نوع بشرتك ودرجة تحملها
تقبلى تحياتى
دعاء

----------


## دعاء ثابت

> السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
> دودو حبيبتى
> انا عارفه انك بتعرفى ماسكات ووصفات للبشره وكده بس
> بس قلت ممكن تكونى تعرفى اجابه لسؤالى
> وانا بقى يا ستى سؤالى:
> انا عندى جناب هى مش واضحه موت يعنى
> بس باينه ولو تخنت شويه اكتر هتبان اكتر
> فلو تعرفى حاجه معينه تخسس المنطقه دى
> اللى هى بتبقى جناب من عند الوسط مش فوق الركبه
> ...


وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاتة
اهلا بيكى يا متيمة معانا فى المنتدى ومنورة قسم المراة يا قمر
بصى يا جميل احنا بنسمى المنطقة دى الوسط العالى وعارفة انها بتبقى رخمة قوى عشان بتبقى باينة من حزام البنطلون والجيب وبتظهر تحت الملابس احسن حل ليها انك تعملى تمارين الوسط انك تلفى جسمك النص الاعلى فقط والرجل ثابتة اقصى اليمين واقصى الشمال على قد ما تقدرى كل يوم وكمان افركى المنطقة دى بالقهوة المعجونة بالماء يوميا بحركة دائرية مع اتجاة الساعة لمدة ربع ساعة لكل ناحية 
لو استمريتى على التمريين والقهوة هتلاقى نتيجة ترضيكى ان شاء الله وهتنبسطى منها قوى  :M (37):   :M (37):   :M (37):   :M (37):   :M (37):   :M (37):   :M (37):  
تقبلى ودى وحبى
دعاء

----------


## دعاء ثابت

> دودو يا حبيبة قلبي يا منقذة بنات المنتدي عندي سؤااااااااااااااااااال ارجوكي ردي عليه بسرعه بالنسبه لفرد الشعر انا شعري ناعم بس مش مفرود مجعد وانا كنت عاوزه اعمله فرد لكن في اصحاب قالوا ان الفرد بيضعف الشعر ولازم عشان يبقي شعرنا حلو زى الممثلين اني برضه اكويه او اسشوره الكلام ده صحيح يا دودو ارجوكي قوليلي الفرد بيعمل ايه في الشعر وهل لو فردته مش هحتاج اني الفه او اسشوره انا مش عاوزه اضر شعري معلش بقي يا دودو طولت عليكي استحملينا انت اللي جبتيه لنفسك ههههههههههههههههههههههه باي يا قمر


هااااااااااااى يا اميرة شكرا يا قمر على كلامك الجميل واهلا بيكى معانا يا قمر
اااااااااااااااوعى يا اميرة تفردى شعرك دة دمار للشعر حرام عليكى كل الفرد دة مواد كيماوية كااااااااوية بتضعف الشعر وبصيلاتة كمان يعنى الشعر كمان الجديد اللى هيطلع هيبقى مدمر هو كمان 
بس فى مراكز تجميل بتفرد الشعر باليوكو والاعشاب السودة بس دى انتى بتروحى يفردوها هما مش الاعشاب اللى بيقولوا عليها حنة سودة والشين وكدة كل دى دماااااااار للشعر بس اليوكو والاعشاب دى غاليين شوية بس كويسة
عموما انتى لو اهتميتى بشعرك وغذتية كويس هيرطب ويطرى ومش هيحتاج غير سشوار خفيف ويبقى جميل ابعدى يا اميرة عن مواضيع الفرد دى والنبى اللى كلها دمار للشعر
تقبلى تحياتى يا قمر
دعاء

----------


## دعاء ثابت

> السلام عليكم يادودو ربنا يخليكى احنا دايما تعبينك معانا لوسمحتى كان عندى سوال انا عندى فى وشى الجزء اللى تحت الفم وعلى الجنبين غامق وخصوصا لما اكل حاجة 
> بتحرق الجزء دة اللى اسفل الفم على الجانبين بيحمر وبعدين ساعات بيغمق بعد ما يروح الاحمرار انا كنت بحط لة مراهم قبل كدة قال لى عليها الدكتور وبعدين كررتها مع نفسى 
> بس انا دلوقتى بقى لى فترة مبحطش حاجة ونفسى فى حاجة طبيعيةولون الجزء دة يبقى طبيعى وعندى الجزء اللى جنب الفم على طول غامق قوى شكرا


وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاتة 
ازيك يا دوفينا عاملة اية يا قمر ومنورة المنتدى ومفيش تعب يا جميل بين الاخوات 
بصى يا قمر انتى واضح ان عندك التهاب شديد وطبيعى السواد دة ملازم للاحمرار اللى بيحصل من الالتهابات بعد الاكل وخصوصا الاكل الحراق والموالح والمخللات اولا حاولى تبعدى عنها خالص ولازم تروحى لدكتور جلدية كويس عشان يعملك تحليل يعرف نتيجة الالتهاب دة من اية 
وبعديين هستناكى بعد العلاج اقولك تعملى اية عشان نعالج السواد دة
دعاء

----------


## دعاء ثابت

> anty fayn ya dodo 
> anty fan ???????????????????????????????


انااااااااااااااااااااااا هناااااااااااااااااا يااااااااااااااااااا ريرررررررررررررررررررى
دعاء

----------


## دعاء ثابت

> :
> انا بسلم على كل اعضاء المنتدى لانى عضوة جديده واتمنى ان افيد واستفيد
> وانا بشكرك جدا يادعاء على كل وصفاتك وانا انشاء الله هجرب ايلى انا اختارته من الورود التى قدمتيها
> واول سؤال ليا هنا احب انك تردى عليا.....عاوزه علاج لسمار منطقة ايلى تحت الانف
> وشككككككككككككككككك: 
> ككككككككككككككرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا
> 
> 
> 
>                           الحمد لله كما ينبغى لجلال وجهك ولعظيم سلطانك


وانا كمان بقولك اهلا بيكى معانا ومنورة المنتدى يا قمر ولا شكر على واجب يا قمر ويارب تعجبك الوصفات اللى هتجربيها وتفيدك
بالنسبة لسؤالك عن منطقة تحت الانف او اعلى الفم دى علاجها دهنها بزيت الورد الاصلى كل يوم بالليل ودورى على صابونة زيت الورد الاصلى كمان تستخدميها مع الزيت يوميا وان شاء الله هتلاقى نتيجة جميلة من الزيت دة
واى استفسار تانى انا معاكى يا قمر
دعاء

----------


## شيماء فاروق

ازيك يادعاء وحشانى والله جداااا الفترة اللى فاتت دى كانت تعبانة دور برد جامد الحمد لله
المهم يااارب تكونى بخير 
كنت عاوزة اسالك على ماركات للمكياج كريم الاساس والبودرة تبقى كويسة جدااا مش مهم السعر ؟
وهل ممكن نحط السان بلوك تحت المكيب عادى؟
وميرسى جداااا ياقمر

----------


## ريحانة الاسلام

اختى العزيزة /  دعاء اشكرك على كلامك الطيب 

بجد انت انسانة رائعة ربنا يوفقك دائما للخير

وان شاء الله هرسل لصحبتى الوصفه  وميرسى

اوى ياعسل بس فى سؤال تانى ممكن اسال

ان بصراحة اتجننت خالص :M (19):   رحت العتبة ولفيت 

فى كل العطرين على الفسوخ اللى انتى 

وصفتيها فى (وصفات نسائية )

ياريت ياحببتى تقولى وصفها ايه ...يعنى لونها ايه

والسعر كام يعنى تقريبا علشان في حاجه اسمها 

فسوخ هندى 200  جنيه وفي حاجه اسمها فسوخ

درجه تانيه 20 جنيه معلشى ياعسل تعبتك 

واخيرا أسفه على الاطاله واتمنى ان اتعرف عليك 

تقبلى خالص حبى وحترامى   ....ريحانة الاسلام

----------


## افنان

> وانا كمان بقولك اهلا بيكى معانا ومنورة المنتدى يا قمر ولا شكر على واجب يا قمر ويارب تعجبك الوصفات اللى هتجربيها وتفيدك
> بالنسبة لسؤالك عن منطقة تحت الانف او اعلى الفم دى علاجها دهنها بزيت الورد الاصلى كل يوم بالليل ودورى على صابونة زيت الورد الاصلى كمان تستخدميها مع الزيت يوميا وان شاء الله هتلاقى نتيجة جميلة من الزيت دة
> واى استفسار تانى انا معاكى يا قمر
> دعاء


شكرا يا دودو ياجميلة على الرد.بالنسبة لوصفة زيت الورد انشاء الله هجربها
اناجربت ماساك قشر الموز مع البطاطس المسلوقة واللبن و الليمون ,انالقيت بشرتى ناعمة ,سؤالى بعد ما احطه ادهن بكريم مرطب""ايفا بالزبادى و الخيار"" ولا مفيش له لازمه.
انا مستنيه ردك........سسسلام

                   الحمد لله كما ينبغى لجلال وجهك ولعظيم سلطانك

----------


## rerry

ازبك يا دودو حمد الله على السلامه 
معلش تعباكى معايه بس الجهاز مكنش بيكتب عربى 
كان لى سؤلين
 الاول   : بالنسبه لماء الترمس مقدار الترمس والماء 
والتانى :  ماهى خلطه النسكافيه بتاعت تنحيف الجناب وبالنسبه للكريم على الشبه لازم كريم دوف وثمنه كام انا استعملت مره كريم ايفا وكريم لوكس هذه الانواع مش هتجيب نتيجه  وماهى الكريمات سهله الامتصاص وماهى فتره الاستعمال للتنحيف 
كده مبقوش سؤلين بقوا عشرين 
معلش طولت عليكى بس دا عشمى 
وســـــــــــــلام  ياقمـــــــــــــــــــــر 
مع تقبل تحياتى

----------


## لوزه

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
ازيك يا دعاء يا رب تكونى بخير
انا عضوه جديده اشتركت مخصوص علشان اقولك
جزاكى الله خيرا 
لانى بجد استفت من خلاطاتك والماسكات اللى بتعمليها
وانا بستنا كل جديد ليكى
وربنا يعينك علينا

----------


## soso funny

:M (19):  
يادعاء انتى بتروحى فين وتنسينا ؟؟
انا وشى مدمر من الشمس ؟؟؟ عايزة حل ؟؟

----------


## دعاء ثابت

> ازيك يادعاء وحشانى والله جداااا الفترة اللى فاتت دى كانت تعبانة دور برد جامد الحمد لله
> المهم يااارب تكونى بخير 
> كنت عاوزة اسالك على ماركات للمكياج كريم الاساس والبودرة تبقى كويسة جدااا مش مهم السعر ؟
> وهل ممكن نحط السان بلوك تحت المكيب عادى؟
> وميرسى جداااا ياقمر


اهلا يا شيماء ازيك يا قمر وانتى كمان وحشانى يا جميل معلش انا بعتذر على التاخير والله العظيم معلش غصب عنى
بالنسبة لسؤالك عن افضل ماركات الماكياج
كريم الاساس ماكس فاكتور هااااايل بيدى اخفاء كامل لعيوب الوجة من غير ما تحسى انك حاطة كريم اساس
بورجوا كمان هايل فى البودرة وكريم الاساس
بووبا كريم الاساس الاستيك جميل وهيعجبك 
كل منتجات كريستيان ديور جميلة 
بس اسعار المنتجات دى غالية جدا طبعا بس هتعجبك
اما بالنسبة للمنتجات المصرية الكويسة اماندا هايلة كريم الاساس والبودرة حلويين بس المهم اختارى الدرجة الصح ووزعى صح وكمان كريم اساس لونا جميل والبودرة كمان
بالنسبة لسؤالك عن السن بلوك طبعا عادى انك تستخدمية ككريم قبل الماكياج وكمان فى بعض انواع السن بلوك ممكن تستغنى عن كريم الاساس بيها وتحطى عليها البودرة مباشرة
العفو يا قمر واسفة على التاخير مرة تانى
دعاء

----------


## دعاء ثابت

> اختى العزيزة /  دعاء اشكرك على كلامك الطيب 
> 
> بجد انت انسانة رائعة ربنا يوفقك دائما للخير
> 
> وان شاء الله هرسل لصحبتى الوصفه  وميرسى
> 
> اوى ياعسل بس فى سؤال تانى ممكن اسال
> 
> ان بصراحة اتجننت خالص  رحت العتبة ولفيت 
> ...


ازيك يا ريحانة وشكرا يا قمر على كلامك السكر وربنا يخليكى ويكرمك 
بالنسبة لسؤالك هو كانت وصفة السويت اللى بيخفف نمو الشعر طبعا هو الفسوخ الهندى بس هو سعرة اقل من كدة حوالى 140جنية ممكن السعر يختلف من مكان لمكان عموما انتى مش هتشترى كتير لان القطعة اللى بتحتاجيها كل مرة بتبقى بحجم حبة البندق يعنى صغيرة ومش بتوزن كتير
تقبلى تحياتى
دعاء

----------


## دعاء ثابت

> شكرا يا دودو ياجميلة على الرد.بالنسبة لوصفة زيت الورد انشاء الله هجربها
> اناجربت ماساك قشر الموز مع البطاطس المسلوقة واللبن و الليمون ,انالقيت بشرتى ناعمة ,سؤالى بعد ما احطه ادهن بكريم مرطب""ايفا بالزبادى و الخيار"" ولا مفيش له لازمه.
> انا مستنيه ردك........سسسلام
> 
>                    الحمد لله كما ينبغى لجلال وجهك ولعظيم سلطانك


اهلا يا افنان ازيك يا قمر معلش اعذرينى للتاخير بالنسبة لسؤالك عن الكريم المرطب اااااااكيد الكريمات المرطبة ليها فايدة طبعا وعادى ايفا كويس بس انا بفضل دوف عشان سهل الامتصاص وكويس
دعاء

----------


## لوزه

الف سلامه عليكى يا دعاء والله وحشتينا

----------


## اميرة الشرق

دودو يا جميله واحشاااااااااااااااااااااااااااني انا واحده قريبتي عندها مشكله وهي الخطوط البيضا اللي بتظهر في الجسم وكانت عاوزه تعرف ايه الحل وعاوزه اقول ان في ناس بتقول ده من التخن بس هي مش تخينه ياريت يا قمر تفيدينا وجزاك الله كل خيييييييييير

----------


## دعاء ثابت

> ازبك يا دودو حمد الله على السلامه 
> معلش تعباكى معايه بس الجهاز مكنش بيكتب عربى 
> كان لى سؤلين
>  الاول   : بالنسبه لماء الترمس مقدار الترمس والماء 
> والتانى :  ماهى خلطه النسكافيه بتاعت تنحيف الجناب وبالنسبه للكريم على الشبه لازم كريم دوف وثمنه كام انا استعملت مره كريم ايفا وكريم لوكس هذه الانواع مش هتجيب نتيجه  وماهى الكريمات سهله الامتصاص وماهى فتره الاستعمال للتنحيف 
> كده مبقوش سؤلين بقوا عشرين 
> معلش طولت عليكى بس دا عشمى 
> وســـــــــــــلام  ياقمـــــــــــــــــــــر 
> مع تقبل تحياتى


اهلا يا ريرى ازيك يا قمر والله يسلمك معلش اسفة على التاخير 
وهرجعلك بكرة وهجاوب بالتفصيل ان شاء الله عليكى 
معلش انا اسفة يا قمر بس والله هرجعلك بس عشان عايزة انام شوية واستنينى معلش عارفة انى مقصرة معاكم استحملونى 
تقبلى حبى يا قمر
دعاء

----------


## لوزه

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
ازيك يا دعاء عامله ايه؟
انا كان لى سؤال بالنسبه للشعر انا شعرى ناشف وكنت بحط ليه زيت سمسم واسيبه عليه وسمعت ان الزيت لو اتساب على الشعر اكتر من ساعه بيضعف الشعر ويخليه يوقع وانا شعرى خفيف قوى  تفتكرى الكلام ده صح وهو السبب فى ان شعرى خفيف
وحاجه تانيه انا عملت فتره كنت بغسل شعرى يوم ويوم واحط حمام زيت واغسل شعرى تانى بس شعرى نشف اكتر فرجعت احط له زيت السمسم وبعدين لما بحط اى وصفه فيها بيض شعرى بينشف جدا ياريت تقوليلى على حاجه تجيب فايده معه انا نفسى يطول ويطرى انا شعرى ناعم بش ناشف لازم احط زيت علشان يطرى قوليلى 
اعمل ايه؟ ومعلش طولت عليكى اصل انا مسمينى فى البيت مجنونه بشعرها
  انا كنت عايزه اشترى محلب وزعتر وقرنفل لانى سمعت انهم كويسين للشعر ايه رايك اشتريهم ولا اشترى حاجه تانيه 
جزاكى الله خيرا وجعله فى ميزان حسنات


 :Heart33:

----------


## دعاء ثابت

> ازبك يا دودو حمد الله على السلامه 
> معلش تعباكى معايه بس الجهاز مكنش بيكتب عربى 
> كان لى سؤلين
>  الاول   : بالنسبه لماء الترمس مقدار الترمس والماء 
> والتانى :  ماهى خلطه النسكافيه بتاعت تنحيف الجناب وبالنسبه للكريم على الشبه لازم كريم دوف وثمنه كام انا استعملت مره كريم ايفا وكريم لوكس هذه الانواع مش هتجيب نتيجه  وماهى الكريمات سهله الامتصاص وماهى فتره الاستعمال للتنحيف 
> كده مبقوش سؤلين بقوا عشرين 
> معلش طولت عليكى بس دا عشمى 
> وســـــــــــــلام  ياقمـــــــــــــــــــــر 
> مع تقبل تحياتى


ازيك يا ريرى وحمد الله على سلامة الجهاز 
بالنسبة لسؤالك عن الترمس حطى نص كوباية ترمس صغيرة على كوبايتين مية او نص كوباية كبيرة على 3 كوبايات مية
خلطة النسكافية حطى معلقتين نسكافية على كمية مناسبة من اللوشن او الكريم المرطب المهم يكون عندك خلطة سهلة التوزيع وخفيفة جسمك يشربها كويس
انا بفضل كريم دوف فى خلطاتى عشان انا بفضل منتجات دوف عموما عشان كويسة بالاضافة انها سهلة الامتصاص وخفيفة على البشرة
دوف ونيفيا كويسين والكريم اللى يريحك وبشرتك بتيجى علية استخدمية وفترة الاستخدام عشان تلاقى نتيجة لازم متقلش عن 3 شهور عشان تشوفى نتيجة مرضية جدا
دعاء

----------


## دعاء ثابت

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> ازيك يا دعاء يا رب تكونى بخير
> انا عضوه جديده اشتركت مخصوص علشان اقولك
> جزاكى الله خيرا 
> لانى بجد استفت من خلاطاتك والماسكات اللى بتعمليها
> وانا بستنا كل جديد ليكى
> وربنا يعينك علينا


وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاتة 
اهلا بيكى يا لوزة معانا ودة شرف كبير ليا انك تشتركى عشان تدعيلى الدعوة الجميلة دى وياااااااااااااااااارب تقبل يارب
ويارب تستفادى دايما
وربنا يعينكم انتوا عليا عشان عارفة انى مقصرة معاكم بس معلش استحملونى
دعاء

----------


## دعاء ثابت

> يادعاء انتى بتروحى فين وتنسينا ؟؟
> انا وشى مدمر من الشمس ؟؟؟ عايزة حل ؟؟


اية يا سوسو مالك بس انا هنا يا قمر اسفة على التاخير مال الشمس بقى ومالك 
استخدمة الصن بلوك يا قمر حتى لو تحت الماكياج بدرجة حماية متقلش عن 60 عشان حالتك دى وعشان الشمس متاثرش تانى على بشرتك
دعاء

----------


## دعاء ثابت

> الف سلامه عليكى يا دعاء والله وحشتينا


يارب يخليكى يا لوزة وانتى كمان وحشتينى وربنا يخليكى يارب

----------


## دعاء ثابت

> دودو يا جميله واحشاااااااااااااااااااااااااااني انا واحده قريبتي عندها مشكله وهي الخطوط البيضا اللي بتظهر في الجسم وكانت عاوزه تعرف ايه الحل وعاوزه اقول ان في ناس بتقول ده من التخن بس هي مش تخينه ياريت يا قمر تفيدينا وجزاك الله كل خيييييييييير


هاى يا اميرة ازيك ياقمر وانتى كمان وحشانى يا جميل 
بصى يا قمر هو مش هنقول انة تخن هو البنت جسمها فى فترة البلوغ بيبتدى يتدور او ياخد اشكال مستديرة زى الصدر والارداف وكدة
وطبعا لو الجلد مش مترطب وجاف ومع عدم الاهتمام بية الاستدارات دى بتخلية يشقق يارب اكون عرفت اوصلك المعلومة صح
فلازم الترطيب والعناية بالجلد والحفاظ علية باستمرار من الجفاف عن طريق الترطيب الداخلى  قبل الخارجى زى شرب الماء بكثرة واكل الفواكة والخضروات والعناية الخارجية عن طريق استخدام الزيوت والكريمات
ربنا يخليكى يا قمر وشكرا لمرورك الجميل
تقبلى تحياتى 
دعاء

----------


## دعاء ثابت

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> ازيك يا دعاء عامله ايه؟
> انا كان لى سؤال بالنسبه للشعر انا شعرى ناشف وكنت بحط ليه زيت سمسم واسيبه عليه وسمعت ان الزيت لو اتساب على الشعر اكتر من ساعه بيضعف الشعر ويخليه يوقع وانا شعرى خفيف قوى  تفتكرى الكلام ده صح وهو السبب فى ان شعرى خفيف
> وحاجه تانيه انا عملت فتره كنت بغسل شعرى يوم ويوم واحط حمام زيت واغسل شعرى تانى بس شعرى نشف اكتر فرجعت احط له زيت السمسم وبعدين لما بحط اى وصفه فيها بيض شعرى بينشف جدا ياريت تقوليلى على حاجه تجيب فايده معه انا نفسى يطول ويطرى انا شعرى ناعم بش ناشف لازم احط زيت علشان يطرى قوليلى 
> اعمل ايه؟ ومعلش طولت عليكى اصل انا مسمينى فى البيت مجنونه بشعرها
>   انا كنت عايزه اشترى محلب وزعتر وقرنفل لانى سمعت انهم كويسين للشعر ايه رايك اشتريهم ولا اشترى حاجه تانيه 
> جزاكى الله خيرا وجعله فى ميزان حسنات


اهلا بيكى يا لوزة ومنورة يا قمر 
بصى يا جميل الزيوت استحالة انها توقع الشعر ما احنا بندهن الزيت وبنسيبة على الشعر من غسلة للتانية 
اللى فهمتة من كلامك انك بتغسلى شعرك كتير وواضح انة جاف يعنى المفروض منغسلوش اكتر من مرتين فى الاسبوع بالكتير 
وكثرة الحمامات طبعا غلط هى مرة فى الاسبوع ومرتيين بالكتير فى فترة العلاج الاولى
بصى مش هنكر ان فى بعض انواع من الشعر بتنشف على الزيت بس بناخد فوايد تانى منها منع السقوط والتغذية فانتى لازم تحطى مطرى مع انواع الزيوت دى زى خلط الزبادى مثلا مع الزيت او وضع معلقة زبدة مع الزيوت وتتحط على الشعر فترة ساعتيين وبعديين اغسلى شعرك بالشامبو والبلسم طبعا كل واحد لوحدة انا مبقتنعش بالشامبو البلسم مع بعض واخلطى مع البيض زيت الجلسريين النقى عشان تستفادى من البيض من غير ما ينشف شعرك 
وان شاء الله شعرك هيطول ويبقى جميل بس خدى بالك طول الشعر محتاج الصبر وقصى اطرافة باستمرار كل يوم 14 من الشهر العربى 
بالنسبة للمحلب والزعتر والقرنفل 
هو خلط المحلب المطحون مع الزبادى مفيد لطول الشعر وتغذيتة او غلى معلقتين محلب مطحون مع كوباية مية وشطف الشعر بيها اخر شطفة مفيد للشعر 
القرنفل والزعتر لا القرنفل قوى جدا على الشعر
لوزة تقبلى تحياتى وشكرا لمرورك الجميل يا قمر
دعاء

----------


## *(@_@)* ملك..

*(@_@)* الف الف الف مبروك يا دعاء على افتتاح المركز ده ويارب يكون في ميزان حسنات لانك هتسعدينا كتير اوي *(@_!)*

>>>>>>>>سؤالي((الهالات السوده تحت عيني مبهدلاني انا اساسا مش بحب احط مكياج وسني مش بتاع مكياج بس بطر اني احط عشان اخفيه))

----------


## soso funny

انا عايزة اشكرك على كل حاجة 
وصفة البقدونس هايلة  :M (11):  
بجد مش مصدقة ان وشى رجع حلو زى الاول وياريت تردى على الموضوع الى انا كتباة 
بعنوان حاجة ضرورية ................

----------


## لوزه

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
 انا فعلا بغسل شعرى كتير قوى بس انا كنت عايزه اعرف هو زيت الجلسرين النقى ده هو الجلسرين ولا حاجه تانيه والزبدة الصفره اللى بتباع فى السوبر مركت تنفع وباذن الله هبدا  اعمل حمام مرتين الزبادى مره والزبدة مره وحاجه كمان اغسل شعرى قبل ما احط الزيت ولا لا ومتشكره قوى يا عسل على النصايح المفيده دى
جزاكى الله خيرا

----------


## لوزه

بس يا دعاء اشمعنا يوم 14 فى الشهر العربى وبصراحه انا اخاف اقصه موش يطول تانى

----------


## دعاء ثابت

> *(@_@)* الف الف الف مبروك يا دعاء على افتتاح المركز ده ويارب يكون في ميزان حسنات لانك هتسعدينا كتير اوي *(@_!)*
> 
> >>>>>>>>سؤالي((الهالات السوده تحت عيني مبهدلاني انا اساسا مش بحب احط مكياج وسني مش بتاع مكياج بس بطر اني احط عشان اخفيه))


اهلا بيكى يا ملك وشكرا لمرورك الجميل يا قمر وانا اللى بيسعدنى هو مروركم الجميل 
بالنسبة للهالات السودة انا كنت منزلة موضوع عنة اسمة الهالات السودة الاسباب والعلاج
اعملى بحث عنة هتلاقى فية كل اللى انتى عايزاة معلش يا قمر عشان مش عارفة الرابط انزلة ازاى بتاع الموضوع اعملى بس بحث عنة هتلاقية علطول
تقبلى تحياتى وشكرا لمرورك الجميل اللى اسعدنى
دعاء

----------


## دعاء ثابت

> انا عايزة اشكرك على كل حاجة 
> وصفة البقدونس هايلة  
> بجد مش مصدقة ان وشى رجع حلو زى الاول وياريت تردى على الموضوع الى انا كتباة 
> بعنوان حاجة ضرورية ................


اهلا بيكى يا سوسوومفيش شكر ولا حاجة يا قمر ويارب تستفادى من كل حاجة وهدور على الموضوع دة وارد عليكى
تقبلى تحياتى
دعاء

----------


## دعاء ثابت

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
>  انا فعلا بغسل شعرى كتير قوى بس انا كنت عايزه اعرف هو زيت الجلسرين النقى ده هو الجلسرين ولا حاجه تانيه والزبدة الصفره اللى بتباع فى السوبر مركت تنفع وباذن الله هبدا  اعمل حمام مرتين الزبادى مره والزبدة مره وحاجه كمان اغسل شعرى قبل ما احط الزيت ولا لا ومتشكره قوى يا عسل على النصايح المفيده دى
> جزاكى الله خيرا


وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاتة
اة يا لوزة هو الجلسريين الابيض العادى دة اللى بنشترية من الصيدلية وبنستخدمة لجفاف الجلد والزبدة اى نوع زبدة عندك استخدمية والصفرا تنفع طبعا عادى استعمليها وعادى ممكن تغسلى شعرك او متغسلهوش بس المهم التدليك مش اقل من عشر دقايق لفروة الراس باطراف الاصابع لتحريك الدورة الدموية لفروة الراس وتفتيح البصيلات عشان تستفاد من الزيوت
شكرا لمرورك يا قمر وتقبلى تحياتى
دعاء

----------


## دعاء ثابت

> بس يا دعاء اشمعنا يوم 14 فى الشهر العربى وبصراحه انا اخاف اقصه موش يطول تانى


بصى يا لوزة يوم 14 القمر بيكون مكتمل ودة لية علاقة بدورة الجسم ولو ركزتى هتلاقى اننا فى الوقت دة لو قصينا حتى الاظافر هتلاقيها بتطول هى كمان بسرعة ودة مرتبط بكلمة قمر 14 اللى بنقولها لما بنلاقى واحدة حلوة او جميلة 
ومش بقولك تقصية انا قصدى تقصى الاطراف المتقصفة منة يعنى حاجة بسيطة جدا ومتقلقيش هيطول يا قمر باذن الله
دعاء

----------


## توته16

السلام عليكم يا قمرات المنتدى
وازيك يا دودو واسمحيلى ادلعك لانك انتى بصراحه سبب اشتراكى فى المنتدى بجد  عجبنى فكرة مركز التجميل ويارب دائما تقدمى كل جديد وربنا يبارك فيكى يا دودو ويحققلك كل اللى بتتمنيه
وطمعانه يا دودو انك تقوليلى وصفه لتقشير وتفتيح الاماكن الغامقه لان خلاص جوازى بعد شهرين ومن زمان بحاول ازبط المواضيع دى بس معرفتيش كل الوصفات فشلت معايا :M (14):   ونفسى القى وصفه مضمونه 

اختك توته 16 عضوة جديدة فى منتدى ابناء ام الدنيا حبيبتى يا مصر

تقبلوا تحياتى ومرورى

 :169:

----------


## Ririjackson

بجد يا دعاء انتى تحفة وقريت ليكى وصفات كتير وكلها جنان 
وانا كتبت معظم الوصفات عندى  عشان ناوية ان شاء الله ابدا برنامج عناية بالبشرة. :M (29):    انا على فكرة عضوة جديدة  ودايما بدخل عشان اقرا الوصفات بتاعتك بجد ما شاء الله عليكى   :M (11):  

لكن بصراحة انتى قلتى حاجة خوفتنى اوىىىىىىىىىىى  :M:   :M:  

انتى قلتى قبل كده ان الصنفرة الطبيعى احسن عشان الكريمات فيها كورتيزون..

طب انا دلوقنى اشتريت كريم العروسة من عند حراز.. ده كمان فيه كورتيزون
بس هو فى ناس كتير جربته وكان حلو معاهم..انتى ايه رايك..ولا ده كريم طبيعى ؟؟

ثانيا  يا ستى  انا بستعمل شامبو جونسون و حطيت فيه بيضتين زى ما قلتى

وجبت بلسم من عند حراز...ينفع احط فيه معلقتين زيت الخروع وجنين القمح اللى قلتى عليهم قبل كده ؟؟ ولا ده فى الشامبو بس ؟؟

ده بقى اخر سؤال معلش  يا جميل استحملنى شوية 

بالنسبة لوصفة المكركروم.. معلقتين صغيرين مع علبة كريم دوف الكبيرة ..كده صح؟
 :M (20):  
طولت عليكى يا قمر  :M (26):

----------


## *(@_@)* ملك..

*(@_@)* تسلمي يا دعاء انا دورت على الموضوع وقراته وصفاتك بجد هيله*(@_@)*

----------


## rerry

تسلميلى يادودو وتسلم وصفاتك  
خلطه النسكافيه بردو تدهن بحركات دائريه وبعدين تترك ولا تشطف من الجسم 
كنت عايزه اسئلك عايزه استعمل كريم العروسه من حراز ينفع استعمله على الوجه للتفتيح وبالنسبه لصابونه البابايا من حراز ممكن استعملها معاه على الوجه للتقشير ولا هتكون قويه على الوجه مع كريم العروسه 
وطريقه استعمال كريم العروسه على الوجه لاعطاء نتيجه سريعه للتفتيح مع العلم ان بشرتى مركبه

----------


## ذات الهمة

عايزة 
 أعرف 

أمبولات إيفا للشعر باكولاجين 

وأمبولات إيفا للوجة بالكولاجين 

بكم

----------


## Ririjackson

هاااااااااى دعاء اخبارك ايه ؟؟
معلش يا دودو كنت عايزة اسألك عن طريقة لزيادة الوزن ولو فيها تعب ممكن تقوليلى على نظام غذائى لزيادة الوزن..عشان ان سواء  كلت او مكلتش  رفيعة شوية وخصوصا منطقة الساقين والذراعيين ناحية الساعد...
وبالنسبة لمربى المنستر والمحلب من حراز ممن تجيب نتيجة حلوة معايا؟؟
ولو فى تمارين لنحافة الساقين والذراعيين؟؟
سورى بجد على الاطالة...

----------


## Ririjackson

على فكرة يا دعاء انا كنت بقلب فى الصفح وشفت نظام غذائى حلو اوى انتى قلتى بيزود 2 كيلو فى الاسبوع..
بس فى سؤال..ينفع بدل اللبن اللى عليه بيض مخفوق فى الفطار اشرب لبن معاه مربى المنستر والمحلب عشان هى بتستعمل كل يوم مرتين قبل الاكل الصبح وبالليل..
وبالنسبة لبين الغداء والعشاء...كوب حلبة بالعسل..حلبة مطحونة ولا عادية وعسل اسود ولا ابيض؟؟ وطبق العجوة برضه اللى بين الفطار والغذاء..لازم عجوة ولا ممكن بلح باللوز؟؟
عارفة انى خنقتك معلش

----------


## Ririjackson

اخر سؤال يا دودو...العصائر المحلاة زى ايه مثلا..ينفع عصير الجزر بالسكر ؟؟

----------


## shosho_ss

انا بجد مبسوطة جدا انى اشتركت فى المنتدى كل الماسكات بتاعتك رااااااائعه وانا لسه مشتركة جديد ونفسى تقوليلى مشكلة للعلامات البيضا اللى فى الجسم لانها مديثانى اوى يادودو وتسمحيلى طبعا اقولك كدا

----------


## koky123

شكرا علي المركز الجميل دا انا عايزة اعرف حاجة للقشرة اللي في شعري مجنناني

----------


## حبي♥♥♥مصر

حبيبتي دعاء عاوزاكي في حاجه ضروري جدددددددددددددددددددداااااااااااااااااااااااااا
انا لسه جديده بينكم ومبسوطه جدا بالمنتده ده لانه مصري 100%,,ودي حاجه بفتقدها اوي
المهم اني لسه والده من 5 شهور طفلي التاني والمشكله البطن والارداف انا بعمل ريجيم على اد مابقدر وبلعب رياضه كمان بس على خفيف وبمشي بس في وصفات او اي حاجه للبطن والارداف,,,,,,,,,وميرسي على زوقك 
ونصيحتك ايه لي للتمارين والاكل :M (31):  
معلش بقى حتقل عليكي اختك في غربه ومحتاجه نجده

----------


## mariooooo

السلام عليكم
شكرا يا دعاء (هسمحيلى اقول دعاء كدة) على مواضيعك ووصفاتك 0000الخ بجد حلوة اوى
انا على فكرة حاولت اشترك كذا مرة فى المنتدى بس مكانش بيجيلى رسالة التفعيل والله بحاول اشترك من شهر 12 علشان اشكرك واسالك
ربنا يخليكى لينا دايما ::h::  
 كنت عاوزة منك طلب يه دعاء انا عاوزة ايميلك لو سمحتى
شكرااااااااااا :good:

----------


## mariooooo

فينك يا دعاء

----------


## حلا السعوديه

دعاء انتي  بجد ملاك

اعجبت بموضوعاتك وتعاملك الراقي 

الله يحفظك لاهلك

----------


## دعاء ثابت

> دعاء انتي  بجد ملاك
> 
> اعجبت بموضوعاتك وتعاملك الراقي 
> 
> الله يحفظك لاهلك


الله يكرمك يا حلا يارب وشكرا على ذوقك ويحفظك ويرحم والدتك وكل اموات المسلميين ( يارب اميين )

----------


## دعاء ثابت

شكرا لكل الناس وان شاء الله هرد على كل واحدة ومعلش انا اسفة جدا على التاخير
دعاء

----------


## Ririjackson

اخيرا يا دودو جيتى والله كنتى وحشانا كتيييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييير  :Girl (12):  

بصراحة ...... ... :Girl (6):  قسم المرأة مكنش ليه لزمة من غيرك 

بجد منورة وربنا يسعدك يارب :Girl (25):

----------


## دعاء ثابت

> اخيرا يا دودو جيتى والله كنتى وحشانا كتيييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييير  
> 
> بصراحة ...... ... قسم المرأة مكنش ليه لزمة من غيرك 
> 
> بجد منورة وربنا يسعدك يارب


يارب يخليكى يا ريرى ويكرمك يارب وربنا يسعدك انتى كمان
تقبلى حبى وصداقتى بقى
دعااااااااء

----------


## ريهام احمد

دعاء حبيبتى اولاانا بشكرك وربنا يخليكى لكل بنات مصر والعالم العربى وبجد جزاكى الله خيرا
ثانيا سؤالى انا مشكلتى فى الشعر بيتساقط  بطريقة فظيعة وبعمله حمامات كتير و رحت لدكتورة وادنتنى لوسيون وكنت لما بحطه بيلهبلى وشى او جلدى لما بينزل عليه من غير ما اخد بالى المهم سيبتنى من الوسيون وبدات اهتم انا بيه واعمله  حمامات زى صفار البيض وزيت الخروع  وزى  حمام الزبادى وزيت الزيتون   وزى حمامات الزيوت المعروفة  
انا بجد احتارت فيها شعرى خفيف جدا
ونفسى يتقل ويطول ربنا يكرمك يا دودو  ردى عليا انا مستنياكى

----------


## Ririjackson

وانا كمان يا ريهام عندى المشكلة دى ..وخصوصا فى مقدمة الراس بس حكاية المقدمة دى حاسة انها كده والله اعلم صلع وراثى عشان كل عيلة بابا عندها الحكاية دى...

صحيح يا دودو هو زيت التوم ينفع للصلع الوراثى؟؟

انتى قلتى قبل كده انه بيتقل الشعر...
لحسن  الموضوع ده عملى عقدة ده غير المشاكل التانية...

ربنا يخليكى لينا يا دودو

----------


## ريهام احمد

انت كمان عندك المشكلة ديه
بس انا يا دودو عايزاكى تدينى مع الحل معلش حتقل عليكى مدة بعديها اشوف شعرى تقيل
يارب اشوفه تقيل يارب

----------


## حبي♥♥♥مصر

يا دععععععععععععععععععععععععععععااااااااااااااااااااا  ااااااااااااااااااااااءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءء

----------


## mariooooo

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة 
ازيك يا دعاء والله نورتى المنتدى بعد غياب 
لو سمحتى كنت عاوزاكى تساعدينى انا ايدى اتلسعت من براد الشاى ومكنش عندنا ثلج فحطيت عليها مية ساقعة جدا وبعدين جبت كريم اسمة كول جل حطيت منة بس المشكلة ان اللسعة اتفتحت يعنى الجلد اتشال وبقت جرح ولسعة فى نفس الوقت وبعديها بدأت تروح شوية شوية بس لسة فى اثار ليها لونها اسمر وابيض وبجد انا مضيقة منها جدا لان شكلها مش حلو وعلى فكرة هى بقالها حوالى شهر او اقل لو عندك حاجة اعملها ربنا يكرمك قوليهالى ومعلش فى سؤال تانى انا من يومين كوباية شاى سخنة جدا وقعت على رجلى عند الفخد والحمد لله ربنا ستر وفضلت طول اليوم احط عليها ثلج وبعديها الكريم وهى دلوقتى اسودت فياترى اللون الاسود دة هيروح لوحدة بعد فترة ولا احط علية حاجة 
معلش يا دعاء تقلت عليكى تعملى اية بقى فى واحدة موعودة باللسع
والف شكر

----------


## غادة جاد

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
ممكن أشكرك جدا جدا وأقول لك ربنا يعزك ويبارك فيك
وكل سنة وانت طيبة بمناسبة شهر رمضان المبارك
أنا بقى نفسي تطلبي انت مني أي حاجة وأنا أعملها لك عن طيب خاطر والله
يمكن أرد لك جزء من تعبك ومجهودك الكبير 
أكرمك الله وبارك لك في أهل بيتك

----------


## souma-him

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته:

انا يادعاء اعرفك جيدا مثل الكثير من البنات وكنت بتابع بصمت لكن اول مره ادخل مركز تجميل ابناء مصر...وانا حاليا عيوني لونها احمر وحاسه انها ستقع على الكيبورد انا من امس بقرا في كل كلامك واسئلة البنات ولسه خلصت ..هذي عاده سيئه فيا دايما قبل مااكتب رد في موضوع لازم اقراه كلو...انا تعبت جداااااااااا والمفروض آخذ جائزه 

المهم يااستاذه دعاء انا من فتره بستخدم خلطاتك والحمد لله بستفيد منها كثير وماعندي شك ابدا في اي خلطه بتفيدينا بيها...شعري الحمد لله بستخدملو زيوت وبعتني بيه مؤخرا ولاقيه نتيجه وحاليا جبت الكثيره وهستخدمها باذن الله انا مش كسوله يعني عشان تفرحي بيا ومابتهاون في نفسي..احم احم
بس بردو عشان انا متغربه وماما واحشاني اوي واهلي واصحابي فنفسيتي شويه تعبانه ومؤثره على بشرتي ومن سنه انا بعاني من كل انواع الحبوب مع ان بشرتي كانت صافيه جدا جدا ..

عايزه استاذن منك واحط مقاله بقى واشرحلك المشاكل اللي مرت بيها بشرتي لو مايضايقك او تبعثيلي رقم تلفونك واكلمك اللي يريحك يعني ماعندي مشكله ...
كمان ياريت توصفيلي شكل عشبة( الآس )وهل هي نفسها اللي بيقولو عليها( الياس)
وهل هي اصلا عشبة الريحان ؟؟؟؟؟ 

بس انا خلصت كده وايوه انا رغايه وبحبك في الله انتي وكل البنات اللي عرفتهم بس من مشاركاتهم
 بسلم على الكل ويارب كل وحده تتحل مشكلتها وتبقى احلى وحده في الدنيا بفضل الله ثم بمساعدة الغاليه دعاء..
ربي يعينك يادعاء على الخير ويوفقك في كل حاجه تعمليها في حياتك هذي الورده ليكي..على حب الله نلتقي...*

----------


## sad flower

بسم الله ماشاء الله بجد عليكي يا دعاء انا بقالى فترة متابعة مواضيعك ومش مشتركة وبجد بعد كدة حبيت اشترك هنا عشانك ومواضيعك الجميلة 
بجد ماشاء الله عليكي
عندى ليكي سؤال بقي يا قمراية 
انا كنت بستحخدم السويت عادى وبعدها بدأت ازرق وخصوصا دخل الصيف وبتسيح وبتبهدل
استخمدمت الكريم
المهم مرة على فمرة بدأت احس ان منطقة تحت الابط اغمقت مش عارفة اتصرف معاها ازاى
ياريت تفيدينى
وعايزة اعرف ازاى اوحد لون جسمى 

اسفة على الاطالة واتمنى نكون اصدقاء
جزاك الله خيرا

----------


## عمق الحنين

الف  مبروك  على افتتاح  المركز 
والف  الف شكر  على مجهودك العظيم معنا
وانا سجلت بالمنتدى عشانك  وعشان  وصفاتك الروعه  وحضورك الدائم والمستمر للفائده 
وحابه  اسئلك عن طريقة لتطويل الشعر بسرعه 
لان عندي  زواج  اخوي بعد 20 يوم  والكوافيره حرقت  شعري بالصبغة  فاظطريت اني  اقص كل الشعر المحروق 
وصار طوله زي شعر الاولاد !!!! ولسى باين باطرافه الخشونه من الحرق 
فعيزه  نصيحتك  اعمل ايه  عشان يطول بسرعه 
ولك مني  دعوة بظهر الغيب

----------


## ست الدار

دعاء كل سنه وانتى طيبه والله يبارك فيكى وانتى تستهلى كل خير
ربنا يكرمك

----------


## engnody

الحقيقة يا دعاء انتي جامدة مووووووووووووووووت
ربنا يكرمك ويوفقك ف حياتك ويحققلك كل اللي بتتمنيه 
بجد انا زي اغلب العضوات اشتركت ف المنتدي علشان بس اشكرك
وخسارة انك اختفيتي او يمكن اللي جيت متاخرة ومتعرفتش عليكي
عموما ان شاء الله  يكون سبب اختفاؤك خير
 :f2:

----------


## صافى أحمد

أنا عضوه جديده معاكم وندمانه انى مشتركتش فى المنتدى قبل ده قبل كده
أنا معجبه بيكى جدا جدا يا دعاء لانك لفتى نظرى من بين كل المنتديات ووصفاتك رائعه جدا واتمنى انك تتواجدى معانا الفتره دى لاننا محتاجينلك قوى

----------


## دودى فيصل

ازبك يا دعاء انا بقى حتقل عليكى انا لي عزرى اولا انا ساكنة جنبك وكمان اسمى على اسمك دعاء اولا انتى عندك كام سنة ثانيا انتى بجد واللله موسوعة فى الجمال وكنت عايزة اسالك ايه رايك فى منتجات افون  وكمان انا شفت لك وصفات كتير للتفتيح ايه اكتر حاجة فى الدنيا بتفتح بسرعة الاماكن الغامقة وكمان انا فرحى قرب اعمل ايه بالظبط فى نفسى فى كل حاجة وانهى كوافير اروحه انا اقرب مكان ليا المعادى وانهى اتيليه اروحه وشكرا اوى وياريت تردى بسرعة ارجوكى :f:

----------


## عفروتايه

بجد بجد يادعاء انتى موسوعه
انا اصلا اشتركت فى المنتدى عشانك انتى والله
انا تقريبا قريت كل مواضيعك
ربنا يكرمك ويجازيكى خير على اللى بتعمليه 
واحسن حاجه فيكى انك مش بتبخلى باى حاجه علينا
تقبلى مرورى

----------


## حنين مصر

مبروك وانا هاكون عضو دائم

ههههههههههههه

----------


## حنين مصر

دعاء بجد انا محتاجه تساعدينى حاسه ان الوقت بيعدى وانا خواتى كلهم  متجوزين وبصراحه باتكسف اتكلم واسالهم

تقدرى تعتبرينى صفحه بيضا
كمان يادودى زيت الزيتون ياريت تكتبلى ماركات لانى  مش مقيمه فى القاهره ومش هاقدر اروح لحيزار  

دعاء ارجوكى انا خسيت جدااااااااااا

واتنيلت وقصيت شعرى بناء على نصيحه كوافيره ودلواتى خايفه موت يجى ميعاد الفرح وشعرى مينفعش يتعمله اى حاجه

واكيد انتى فاهمه لم بتخسى بتغمقى 

دعاء بجد محتاجه مساعده لانى اربت اكتئب وخصوصا لشعرى لانه كان طويل اوى وخطيبى كان بيحبه وهو طويل

اسفه انى اتكلمت كتير بس ياريت تحسى بيا انتى اكيد مقدره اللى عملته فى شعرى

وااااااااااااااااااااااااااء

----------


## bOnBoNy CuTe

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
ما شاء الله الله اكبر عليكى
والله العظيم انتى انسانة جميلة ورقيقة وعسولة خالص :f: 
وتعرفى انك السبب فى انى اسجل فى المنتدى دة 
بجد ميرسى ليكى يا قمر على كل حاجة بتعمليها ربنا يوفقك ويجزاكى الف خير يا رب
واتمنى اننا نكون اصدقاء قبل اى حاجة لان دة شرف ليا بجد :f:

----------


## bOnBoNy CuTe

ايه انتو فيين ودعاء روحتى فيين انا مستنياكى والله كل دة ومش دخلتى

----------


## i_shosho

دعاء انتى فين فى اسئلة كتيرررررررررررررررررررررررررر عايزة اجابتك عليها

----------


## ast8froallah

ازيك يادودو ان شاالله تكونى بخير
كان عندى سؤال اتمنى تجاوبينى عليه عشان انا محدش بيرد ع اسئلتى وخلاص قربت اعيط
انا عندى المسام فى خدودو وفى انفى مفتوحه وباينه ومضايقنى شكلها جدا زائد حب الشباب اللى بيطلع احمر وكبير واثاره مش بتختفى الا بعد كتيييييييييييييييييييير وفى منها بيفضل موجود هستنى ردك اعمل ايه

----------


## Pusycat

اذيك يا دعاء على فكرة انا عايزة اشكرك جدا على وصفاتك الجميلة و تعبك و ربنا يجازيك كل خير على مساعدتك لاخواتك فى المنتدى و يخليليك والدتك و يديها الصحة يارب ، انا قريت كل وصفاتك و جربت منها بعضها و هى فعلا جميلة و بتجيب نتيجة بس عايزة استمرارية من غير كسل . بالنسبة لوصفة قشر الموز اللى هو الماسك القنبلة كان لى سؤال بس بعد ما سبته على بشرتى نص ساعة انا بدل ما اشطفه عادى انا فركته الاول من على جسمى و حسيت ان فيه حاجات تانية بتطلع و انا بافرك بس بعد ده لاحظت ان فيه بعض الحبوب طلعتلى فى رقبتى مش عارفة ليه و مش عايزة تروح و تحسيها حبوب عايزة تتفرغ . هل كان مفروض ادهن جسمى بكريم معين و لا ممكن بكريمات ايف مثلا زى ايف بالزبادى و الخيار ولا بزيت معين و لا ايه؟؟؟ و بعدين كان لى سؤال انا عندى اسمرار فى الرقبه بسبب حساسية كانت عندى زمان و انا طفلة و ده مكانها و نفسى المنطقة دى تفتح يا ترى استخدم لها ايه ؟؟؟ و ياريت لو تقوليلى على حاجة لتفتيح و تعطير المناطق الحساسة من الجسم ؟؟؟ اشكرك يا دعاء و اسفة انى طولت عليكى ربنا يوفقك فى حياتك و يعوض تعبك معانا يا قمر فى انتظار ردك هنا او على الخاص

----------


## Pusycat

يا جماعة فين دعاء ثابت ارجو حد يرد علينا ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## طالبة علم

الموضوع دة لازم يفضل في الصفحة الأولى

----------


## بنت شهريار

خليكى مطنشانا يادعاء هانم  ::mm::

----------

